# Müsing Sammelthread



## IGGY (26. Juni 2007)

Hallo
Da ich ja nun kein Specialized Bike mehr fahre, wollte ich mal einen Müsing Sammelthread eröffnen um mal zu schauen wieviel Müsing Bikes hier im Forum vertreten sind!
Hier ist mein Müsing X-Lite Offroad!


----------



## Mr. Speed (26. Juni 2007)

Langsam gehen mir diese ganzen Sammelthreats auf die E _ _ r irgendwann kommt dann noch eine: "Wer hat den Sattel wie weit oben Galerie"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CassandraComplx (26. Juni 2007)

Mr. Speed schrieb:


> Hallo! Ich bin der Max komme aus Südtirol (Italien), bin Schüler
> (14 Jahre) und Fahre seit einigen Jahren CC bei einem MTB-Club die Sunshineracers:
> http://www.sunshineracers-nals.it/introflash.html
> (web Seite ist nicht aktualisiert)
> ...


 
 

@Iggy
Seeeeeeehr schön


----------



## IGGY (26. Juni 2007)

Tja Speed! Dann brauchst du ja nicht zu posten!


----------



## racejo (26. Juni 2007)

schönes bike, gefällt mir besser als das specialized

was wiegt denn der rahmen?


----------



## IGGY (26. Juni 2007)

racejo schrieb:


> schönes bike, gefällt mir besser als das specialized
> 
> was wiegt denn der rahmen?



1247 Gramm!


----------



## damonsta (26. Juni 2007)

Ganz schön schwer dafür, dass du eine SID und V-Brakes fährst 
Im Ernst: schönes Bike!


----------



## Beach90 (26. Juni 2007)

Also das Spezi hatte mehr " Seele " ...trotzdem ganz nettes Bike. Leider sind die Laufräder was schwer


----------



## Mr. Speed (26. Juni 2007)

IGGY schrieb:


> Tja Speed! Dann brauchst du ja nicht zu posten!



Wiso hab nur meine meinung gesagt


----------



## Sahnie (26. Juni 2007)

Mr. Speed schrieb:


> Wiso hab nur meine meinung gesagt




Ich finde auch zu Recht. Der CC-Bereich ist wirklich eine Schande für die Aktiven. Nur "zeigt her eure ...". Dafür ist die Galerie da.


----------



## racejo (26. Juni 2007)

das denke ich auch.

grade im cc geht es um form follwos function und trotzdem wir din den meisten threads nur über den look der bikes geredet.

also diesen münsing thread finde ich genauso sinnlos, wie die vielen andere orange, hai,weiß, schwarz bla bla threads. steckt eure bikes doch einfach in den cc kunstwerke thread und wenn sie da nicht reinpassen in den cc bikes thread. das sollte doch reichen. so stehen die meisten bikes mittlerweile in drei - vier threads. bringt doch nichts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (26. Juni 2007)

Diskutieren wir jetzt über denn Sinn mancher Threads hier oder können wir uns auf das posten von Müsing Bikes beschrenken? Wenn das so verkehrt ist mit den Threads, wieso werden sie dann nicht von den Moderatoren gelöscht?


----------



## racejo (26. Juni 2007)

gute frage. du wirst nicht vieele münsing fahrer im forum finden 

deshalb wid der thread wohl bald vom erdboden verschwunden sein

sorry für offtopic, musste aber mal sein


----------



## IGGY (26. Juni 2007)

Warten wir es ab!


----------



## Sahnie (26. Juni 2007)

IGGY schrieb:


> Warten wir es ab!



Wenn es wenigstens noch die Original Müsing Räder aus meiner Heimatstadt wären. Aber für jeden Taiwan Labeler einen eigenen Thread. Das geht nicht.


----------



## andi1969 (26. Juni 2007)

Mann müsst Ihr alle Gehirnschmerzen haben 

Trotzdem Iggy ,das Du kein Speci mehr fährst Ist doch ein*Schönes Bike* und viel *SPASS mit dem Thread* 

Gruss andi1969


----------



## IGGY (26. Juni 2007)

Ja der Thread hat schon Klasse angefangen 
Vieleicht wird das ja noch was


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CSB (26. Juni 2007)

Auf diesen Thread hab' ich gewartet!





> Wenn es wenigstens noch die Original Müsing Räder aus meiner Heimatstadt wären. Aber für jeden Taiwan Labeler einen eigenen Thread. Das geht nicht.



Wenn du mal den X-Lite Offroad Rahmen "live" gesehen hättest, wäre deine Meinung warscheinlich eine andere.

Zumindest die drei Rahmen die ich bis jetzt in den Händen gehalten habe waren ABSOLUT MAKELLOS!!  .....und dass selbst sogenannte "Edelfirmen" in Taiwan fertigen lassen ist ohnehin kein Geheimnis mehr.


----------



## bikehumanumest (26. Juni 2007)

hab meins auf den letzten transgermany drücker zusammengeschraubt dh die starrgabel raus und die sid wc rein...keine zeit für bilder gehabt...deshalb gibts erst mal nur ein foto müsing im einsatz...





joe
mach morgen neue fotos...es ist grad so schön sauber...
obwohl da hab ich noch eins vor dem start in sauber...


----------



## Sahnie (26. Juni 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Mann müsst Ihr alle Gehirnschmerzen haben
> 
> Trotzdem Iggy ,das Du kein Speci mehr fährst Ist doch ein*Schönes Bike* und viel *SPASS mit dem Thread*
> 
> Gruss andi1969



Manche haben wenigstens eins.


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (26. Juni 2007)

[/QUOTE]

und daneben das schöne M5  , das passt ja gut,
Iggys altes und sein neues, welche da wohl schöner ist


----------



## Lateralus (27. Juni 2007)

Schade um das schöne M5 Ich finde das neue langweilig. Auch wenns leichter ist, hätte ich das M5 behalten.


----------



## noho (28. Juni 2007)

beim FUSION SLASH meckert keiner über die Produktion in Taiwan. Der Rahmen ist außer im Material (Scandium statt Alu) identisch mit meinem MÜSING X-LITE OFFROAD 2004.

Spezialized und Scott werden zudem auch in Taiwan gefertigt.


----------



## andi1969 (28. Juni 2007)

noho schrieb:


> beim FUSION SLASH meckert keiner über die Produktion in Taiwan. Der Rahmen ist außer im Material (Scandium statt Alu) identisch mit meinem MÜSING X-LITE OFFROAD 2004.
> 
> Spezialized und Scott werden zudem auch in Taiwan gefertigt.



Im Endeffekt lassen doch alle Bikehersteller Bikeparts und Rahmen in Taiwan und China herstellen..... warum so ein Theater darum mein Kiste ist auch Made in Taiwan na und ....


----------



## IGGY (28. Juni 2007)

So Leute! Heute wurde das Rad entjungfert. Es saumäßig viel Spaß gemacht. Und schön dreckig ist es auch geworden!


----------



## IGGY (4. Juli 2007)

So Leute!
Mein Müsing war bei TobiKlein zum Fotoshooting.
Hier ein kleiner Auszug!
Den Rest könnt Ihr in meinem Album betrachten!

















Danke nochmal an den Starfotographen TobiKlein. Super Arbeit


----------



## andi1969 (4. Juli 2007)

Doch Herr IGGY gute Arbeit vom Fotografen... kommt geil rüber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drop Master (9. Juli 2007)

Geile bilder! @IGGY Was hat denn der
Rahmen einzeln gekostet?


----------



## IGGY (9. Juli 2007)

Drop Master schrieb:


> Geile bilder! @IGGY Was hat denn der
> Rahmen einzeln gekostet?



Hallo
Danke 
Aehm über meine Konditionen kann ich nicht reden 
Aber normal kostet er 490!


----------



## aventura (9. Juli 2007)

Sahnie schrieb:


> Wenn es wenigstens noch die Original Müsing Räder aus meiner Heimatstadt wären. Aber für jeden Taiwan Labeler einen eigenen Thread. Das geht nicht.



Hallo, will mich mal kurz vorstellen: Komme aus Thüringen, bin fast 38, fast gescheiden und kein MTBer, sondern ein Reiseradler. Habe seid letztem Herbst auch ein Müsing-Rad, genauer gesagt ein Aventura.

Habe dies über ebay ersteigert - der Vorbesitzer sagte, dies sei noch ein "originales" Müsing...

Beim Anholen war es etwas hektisch, so das ich vergaß, nach Dokumenten zu fragen. Per E-mail hieß es später, es seien keine Dokumente mehr vorhanden (Verlust bei Umzug).

Nun wollte ich nun endlich mal die Rahmennummer notieren, fand jedoch trotz intensiver Suche keine... Vielleicht wurde wegen des filigranen Rahmens keine Nummer eingeprägt - oder ich kann diese wegen der Pulverbeschichtung nicht erkennen??? Oder war unter dem Tretlager am Rahmen eine Nummer irgendwie festgenietet??? Denn da sind zwei Bohrungen...
Nun kommen mir Gedanken wie "Ist das Rad vielleicht geklaut...", da ich keine Rahmennummer finden kann.
Ich habe aber auch hier im Forum gelesen, das manche Rahmen keine Nummer mehr haben?
Bei meinem Villiger Cabonga ist diese unter dem Klarlack, auch als Barcode, versiegelt. Ich kann aber beim Müsing keine Manipulation der Beschichtung erkennen!

Hoffe, das ich nun keine Hehlerware habe... Wie kann ich nun erkennen, ob dies ein "deutsches" Müsing ist? An den Anbauteilen/ Ausstattung???

Ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen, da im www keine Info's zu bekommen sind...

(falls es mit dem Foto als Anhang klappt: nicht original wie von mir gekauft sind der Sattel, die Pedalen, der Low Rider (war keiner), der Gepäckträger hinten (war Tubus, nun 13 Jahre alter Pletscher, damit ich mal den Bob Ibex anhängen kann, wegen dem Bob auch der große Ständer...)


Liebe Grüße
jan


----------



## aventura (9. Juli 2007)

Hallo nochmal,

das mit dem Foto hätte ich sparen können, da man nun mit 44 kb nichts erkennt...

LG
jan


----------



## keroson (9. Juli 2007)

Also zu Müsing Rahmen allgemein: die sind wirklich spitzenklasse.
Nur weil auf einem Bike Spezi oder Scott steht (die ja mittlerweile auch ihre Bikes irgend wo in Asien fertigen lassen) heißt das noch lang nicht, das der Rahmen auch wertig ist.
Ich selber hab mich in der letzten Woche ziemlich viel durchs Netzt gewühlt (wegen Krankheit kein Training) um mir evtl. mal so n bissle ne Vorstellung zu machen, wie mein Bike für nächste Saison ausschauen könnte. Ich hab mich durch Ami-Foren gequält um ein Carbon Rahmen zu finden der diese Anforderungen enspricht: 1. schön, 2. leicht und 3. hat nicht jeder.
Scott, Cube, Spezi, Hai, etc.. fallen da schon mal alle raus. Interessant fand ich auch den Railight Rahmen der Ami-schmiede. 
Schlussendlich wurd ich aber dann doch hier in Deutschland fündig, und zwar bei Müsing. Der offroad only carbon, hat einfach meine Habenwollen Geist geweckt.
Er ist schön, vor allem das Gewebe (ich hab den schon in echt gesehen), er ist leicht 1140 gr, und es hat ihn nicht jeder.
Mal schaun, wenn nicht noch bis zum rest der Saison n Bike Sponosr am Wegrand auftaucht, werd ich wohl nächstes Jahr mit so nem Rahmen rum fahren...


----------



## Drop Master (9. Juli 2007)

na 490 ist doch auch schon kein schlechter preis! finde ich


----------



## IGGY (9. Juli 2007)

@aventura
Hast du Müsing mal kontaktiert? Die können dir doch bestimmt was dazu sagen!
@Drop Master
Meiner war aber noch besser


----------



## lakekeman (10. Juli 2007)

Hallo,
gibt es einen geheimen Trick, wie man den Bremszug der Magura Marta SL in die vorgesehenen Führungen des Rahmens bekommt ?
Die Bremse kommt ja komplett "verkabelt" ins Haus. So wie ich das sehe komme ich nicht drumrum, den Zug wieder auseinader zu bauen und dann von hinten einzufädeln? Ich hoffe mich kann jemand korrigieren 

Danke.


----------



## Darth Timo (10. Juli 2007)

@aventura

Hallo,
ob es noch ein "echtes" Müsing ist kann man ganz leicht daran erkennen, ob es noch das viereckige Logo auf dem Steuerrohr trägt das aussieht wie ein "SS" in einer Raute.
Die frühen Bikes (-93) hab die Rahmennummer unter dem Tretlager, die danach auf der linken Seite des Sattelrohrs über dem Tretlager (-2000). Ab 2002 genauso. Was dazwischen ist, weiss ich leider nicht. Genietete Plaketten habe ich an noch keinem Müsing gesehen, das dürften Kondenswasser-Abläufe sein.

Für's Protokoll: In den letzten beiden Jahren der alten Firma Müsing (Derby Cycles) stieg man von Tange Premier (7000) Rohren wieder auf 7020 Aluminium um (Columbus Altec2 und Sage), und bei manchen Crossern auf 7005er Alu.
Grob kann man sagen: bis 1995 VAW Aluminium 7020 (die  Zeit der teils irren Farben!), danach bis 1999/2000 Tange, danach Sage, Columbus. 
Die verschliffenen Schweissnähte gab es nur bis zum Tange-Rohrsatz.
Bis 1993 war Müsing in Braunschweig selbstständig, dann wurde sie Teil der Derby Cycles, als in der ehemaligen DDR ein zweites Werk eröffnet wurde. Dür Derby Cycles wurde der Name Müsing immer uninteressanter, so dass es 2000 erstmal sowas wie Schluss war, und man fast nur noch bei Müsing gefertigte Bikes unter dem Label Focus zu kaufen bekam. 

2002 ging der Name (und wie es aussieht nicht das Logo) an eine Firma, die glaube ich irgendwie mit Schwalbe in Verbindung steht, wie ich glaube mal gelesen zu haben, aber fast nur noch Rahmen einkauft und auf Kundenwunsch ausstattet. Die geben keine Auskünfte mehr zu früheren Müsing-Rahmen, wie sollten sie auch. Sie sollen aber schonmal mit dem Preis für einen neuen Rahmen runtergegangen sein, wenn man einen alten Rahmen, der aus der Vorgängerzeit stammt, angedackelt kam.
Das Müsing Offroad Rohloff hat laut der Website wieder einen Rahmen aus Deutschland. Keine Ahnung, wer den brutzelt.

Also kann man sagen ist es fast sinnlos von einem "echten" oder "unechten" Müsing zu sprechen. Schlecht am Bild auszumachen, aber ich schätze deins auf's Jahr 2000 oder so. Festmachen kannst du es dann am Rohrsatz (Aufkelber am Sattelrohr). Ich habe hier den Katalog von 1998, da ist das drin, sieht allerdings noch was anders aus. Guck mal auf der in Fahrtrichtung linken Seite über dem Tretlager. 

PS: Wenn das auf dem Steuerrohr das SS-Rautenlogo ist, haben sich die 40 KB doch gelohnt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## superrocker73 (11. Juli 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

vielleicht kann ich da weiterhelfen, der Name Müsing ging vor ein paar Jahren an den Radsportgroßhandel Bayer im Westerwald.
Dieses ominöse Rohloffrad soll angeblich der Juchem bauen, ich kann's mir aber nicht wirklich vorstellen, wenn man mal auf seine HP geht und sich den Rohloffrahmen im Gegensatz zu seinen Dingern ansieht. Ich glaube eher an die Theorie, dass das ein stinknormaler Taiwan Rahmen ist an dem die Ausfallenden "umgebrutzelt" werden...


----------



## aventura (11. Juli 2007)

Hallo,
und danke für die Hilfe...
Habe nachgeschaut, mein Aventura hat: Metall-Logo Müsing, 7020er Aluminium von Sage und eine Rahmennummer!

Zur Rahmennummer muß ich folgendes sagen: befindet sich bei meinem Rad,wenn es auf den Laufrädern steht, unter dem Tretlager rechts. Die Rahmennummer ist zweizeilig, länger und kurz. Durch den pulverbeschichteten Rahmen ist die Nummer kaum (nur ganz schwach) zu erkennen..., war vorher noch schmutzbehaftet (Schlamm) und deshalb nicht zu erkennen gewesen.


Liebe Grüße und für uns alle besseres Wetter...
aventura


----------



## proficycling (1. August 2007)

So will mich nun au mal melden wenn es doch um Müsing geht.......
Mein Bike ist eigentlich nur indirekt ein Müsing aber ich weis dass mein rahmen bei Müsing hergestellt wird.

Hab ein Cycle Concept Rahmen Serie 06 (Hardtail)
Deore Hollowtech Kurbeln
XTR Schaltwerk 2007
Deore Umwerfer
Rigida Taurus Laufradsatz
Ritchey ZMAX 2.1 Reifen
Vorne 180mm Deore BRM 535
Hinten 160mm Deore BRM 535
Deore Dual-Control
Rock Shox Judy J1 Federgabel mit 100mm

Benutze mein Bike jeden Tag zur Arbeit und am Wochenende für meine Trails.


----------



## Krissel (2. August 2007)

Tach...

Nachdem ich mir mein erstes CC Rad vor 4 Wochen am Gardasee geschrottet hab, musste was neues her. Mein Bruder arbeitet im Fahrradladen, und hat eigentlich die meisten Biketechnischen entscheidungen für mich getroffen, da ich eigentlich zufrieden bin wenns funzt und einigermaßen gut aussieht. Er hatte dann ein gutes Angebot für nen Müsing X-Lite Offroad, welcher mir sehr gut gefällt....naja, er hat ihn dann auch bestellt, und er ist anfang der Woche angekommen. Wirk wollten das Bike dann aufbauen und er hat festgestellt das der Rahmen nen kleinen Riss an einer Schweißnaht am Steuerrohr hat. Der Rahmen wird zwar anstandslos getauscht, aber das hat irgendwie schon nen schlechten Eindruck bei mir hinterlassen....Ich warte jetzt auf den neuen und hoffe damit dann zufrieden zu sein...


----------



## CSB (2. August 2007)

2 Müsings in Bad Goisern!!!







Sorry....größer hab ichs leider nicht


----------



## IGGY (2. August 2007)

Schick 
Aber warum guckt der rechte Mann so böse? 
Kannst du mal Detailbilder des rechten Rades posten?
Ich habe meinem Müsing ein kleines Update gegönnt. Ich habe meinen Speedneedle Marathon neu beziehen lassen in weiß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XTR_Chris_XTR (3. August 2007)

Wo lässt man den denn beziehen? Bzw. in was für ein Geschäft muss ich da gehen?


----------



## IGGY (3. August 2007)

Beim Hersteller des Sattels.
Jürgen Mikus
Obenfürkelt 15A
42657 Solingen
02122214368


----------



## charly245 (10. August 2007)

hier mal meins


----------



## andi4711 (10. August 2007)

Hallo, 
Müsing bietet gerade ein Sondermodell "Offroad Carbon" an! Hat von Euch
jemand mehr Info´s zu dem Carbon-Rahmen und oder zu dem Sondermodell?
Das Bike hat folgende Ausstattung
FOX F 80 RLC , Ritchy Pro( Vorbau, Lenker, Sattelstütze), HR /VR AC 350
Bremse Magura Louise 08, Rest XT, Richtey Z-Max 
Empf. VK 2299,- Euronen

Mich würde Eure Meinung zu dem Bike interessieren! 

Danke und Grüsse 
Andi


----------



## Stromberg (10. August 2007)

Ein Bekannter von mir hat es sich gekauft. Wie keroson schrieb, ist die Verarbeitung untadlig. Schalthebel, Schaltwerk (nicht shadow) und Werfer sind schon 08. Der Rest unauffällig. Alles gut montiert und eingestellt. Das Rad fährt sich wendig und ist leicht. Wenn man bedenkt, dass das Rad über den Müsing Konfigurator über 3000 EUR kostet, bzw. was man für Rahmen und Gabel normal zahlt, klingt das ziemlich günstig.

Nur die LR könnten evtl. Probleme machen (Naben).


----------



## IGGY (10. August 2007)

Bilder?


----------



## Gamiac (18. September 2007)

Hallo,
nachdem ich schon lange nach weiteren Infos und Erfahrungsberichten über den X-Lite Offroad gesucht hab stelle ich halt mal hier meine Fragen.

Ich suche nach nem schönen leichten Hardtailrahmen, ich weiss das passt schon.
Das problem ist mein Gewicht, ich hab ca 96kG, und ich bin mir nicht so sicher das so ein <1,3kG "Rähmchen" mich auf dauer (er)trägt.
Wie steif ist der Rahmen, vor allem im Tretlagerbereich, gibt es von Müsing Empfehlungen oder Einschränkungen bez. des Fahrergewichtes, und falls ich ihn doch kleinkriege, wie sieht es bei Müsing mit der Garantie aus.

Ich bin zwar kein Hardcorefahrer, aber das Mountainbike wird bei mir schon "Artgerecht" gehalten.

Vorab schon mal vielen Dank für eure Antworten 
MfG Gamiac


----------



## 4l3x (13. November 2007)

will ich mein bike hier auch mal zeigen..
als ich iggys bike sah und den rahmen  ...
jetzt hab ichs geschafft! mein kumpel und auch trainingspartner hat es auch geschafft 
er wird bestimmt noch nachsetzen!














was sagt ihr?


----------



## IGGY (13. November 2007)

Hi
Ich war der jenige der dich zu dem Kauf des Rahmens bewogen hat? Nun werde ich aber rot 
Schon komisch. Ich bin gerade auch dabei meinen Renner umzubauen auf Scheibe. Den LRS wollte ich auch zuerst nehmen. Habe mich aber anders entschieden. Aber die Marta wird es bei mir auch. Hast du hinten auch eine 180er Scheibe drauf? Warum keine 160er wenn es eine 180er ist?
Das Rad ist schön. Jedoch würde ich folgende Teile wechseln.
Schnellspanner (andere Farbe)
Flaschenhalter (zu klobig)
Barends (einfach die XLC)
Bist du sicher das es 9.45 Kilo wiegt? Kommt mir was viel vor!


----------



## 4l3x (13. November 2007)

brauchst nich rot werden 
bei 60kg fahrfertigem gewicht hab ich einfach die 160 /160 genommen. habe den verkauf von deinem LRS und den bremsen mitbekommen und hab mir gedacht " da wird er wohl auch auf scheibe umsteigen" und als ich deinen neuen LRS gesehen hatte war alles klar! nur von FRM naben hört man ja nicht so viel gutes.
Also ohne Pedale 9,2 
Barends bleiben vorerst! aber XLC werdens auf jedenfall die WCS lassen sich komich fassen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (13. November 2007)

Das sind 160er? Oh ich dachte 180er! 
Die FRM Narben haben schon das neue Innenleben drin. Da dürfte nichts passieren. Außerdem pflege ich mein Rad ja immer sehr genau!
Ohne Pedale zählt nicht 
Bin mal gespannt wo meine Waage stehen bleibt! Werde berichten.


----------



## jones (14. November 2007)

@4l3x:
hast ne teileliste von dem rad? sieht wirklich gut aus - bis auf die felgenaufkleber, aber das wurde ja schon angesprochen.

@iggy:
naRben hat man am knie oder so 

wie weit bist mir dem umbau?


----------



## 4l3x (14. November 2007)

Felgen gefallen mir so - bleibt also dran  

RahmenMüsing             Offroad x-lite
Gabel	                      Magura Durin 100 mm weiß
Steuersatz	            Acros AI 03
Vorbau	                     Ritchey WCS 110 mm 
Lenker	                      Ritchey WCS CC Lenker
Griff	                        Ritchey WCS
Sattelstütze	            Ritchey WCS
Sattel	                      Selle Italia SLR TT
Bremsen Magura Marta 160 / 160 mm
HR Nabe	                     American Classic MTB 350 Disc
VR Nabe	                     American Classic MTB 350 Disc
Speichen	             American Classic MTB 350 Disc
Felgen	                       American Classic MTB 350 Disc
Reifen	                       Conti Mountain King 2,2
Schlauch	             SV 14
Felgenband	            AMC
Kurbel	                       Shimano XT 08
Innenlager	             Shimano XT 08
Kassette	             Shimano XT 08
Kette	                       Shimano XT 08
Umwerfer	             Shimano XT 08
Schaltwerk	             Sram XO
Schalthebel	            Sram XO Drehgriff
Flaschenhalter	           Müsing Carbon
Barends	                     Ritchey WCS
Pedale                        Eggbeater SL

Macht : 9486


----------



## IGGY (14. November 2007)

jones schrieb:


> @4l3x:
> hast ne teileliste von dem rad? sieht wirklich gut aus - bis auf die felgenaufkleber, aber das wurde ja schon angesprochen.
> 
> @iggy:
> ...



Oh ja stimmt 
Ist soweit fertig. Ich habe es eben zum Händler gebracht damit er die Bremse montieren kann wenn sie kommt. Ich denke am WE ist es fertig!


----------



## jetos15 (14. November 2007)

so das is nomma meins^^ dasselbe wie dem 4l3x seins


----------



## bikehumanumest (15. November 2007)

IGGY schrieb:


> Schick
> Aber warum guckt der rechte Mann so böse?
> Kannst du mal Detailbilder des rechten Rades posten?
> Ich habe meinem Müsing ein kleines Update gegönnt. Ich habe meinen Speedneedle Marathon neu beziehen lassen in weiß!



der guckt immer so böse...deshalb meist bilder nur vom rad oder von hinten...ausser ich werd im rennen erwischt...

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3828907&postcount=19

joe


----------



## IGGY (17. November 2007)

So. Nun ist es fertig!


----------



## jones (17. November 2007)

sieht gut aus  

das sind ja echt mal ballonreifen - wie fahren die sich so?


----------



## XTR_Chris_XTR (17. November 2007)

Sehr schön!!

Ist das ne marta SL?

Sind die Reifen Tubless oder mit Schlauch?

Du bist ja leichter als vorher mit V-brake... Nur weil keine tubless reifen mehr drauf sind?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jones (17. November 2007)

XTR_Chris_XTR schrieb:


> Ist das ne marta SL?



ist ne "normale" - sind ja nur die hebel aus alu, statt aus carbon

scheinen latex-schläuche zu sein (rein vom ventil her)


----------



## crossmäxer (17. November 2007)

dass dein bike mir sehr gut gefällt, habe ich dir ja schon gechrieben, dass aber das gewicht dabei fast gleich bleibt, mit der schweren kurbel und den reifen, okai der lrs is leichter trotzdem.... genial!!!


----------



## IGGY (17. November 2007)

Hallo. Zum Reifen kann ich noch nichts sagen. Morgen kommt die Testfahrt. Das Rad ist leichter da ich nun keine UST Reifen mehr fahre! Nächste Woche kommen noch die Ti Schrauben für die Disc und Carbonhebel dran. Dann wird es wieder was weniger. Nach dem Winter fallen dann die 9 Kilo mit der neuen XTR Kurbel


----------



## IGGY (19. November 2007)

Hier habe ich noch was verfaßt zum Aufbau! Kommentare erwünscht


----------



## IGGY (19. November 2007)

So. Es wurden wieder 20 Gramm eingespart!
Mehr dazu hier!


----------



## max123 (25. November 2007)

4l3x und jetos15, wie war die Montage der Räder. gab es was zu bemängeln?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stromberg (26. November 2007)

Ich hatte in diesem Thread mal gepostet, dass ein Freund von mir den X-Lite Pro Carbon fährt. Der hatte nach zwei Monaten einen kleinen Riß am Übergang Sitzstrebe zu Sitzrohr. Wurde nur in leichtem Gelände bewegt.

Der Austausch lief allerdings absolut problemlos und zügig ab.


----------



## max123 (28. November 2007)

Bei Müsing werden defekte Rahmen anstandslos ersetzt.


----------



## 4l3x (29. November 2007)

max123 du arbeitest nicht zufällig bei müsing?  

hab neue Sattelstütze und neue Barends!





müsste jetzt bei 9,32kg sein!
Stütze 138 gr
Barends 64 gr


----------



## max123 (29. November 2007)

Wie kommst du da drauf? Guido *hust*


----------



## 4l3x (29. November 2007)

waah ich wussts! wann bist du wieder hier? schönes wetter zum fahren!


----------



## max123 (29. November 2007)

Mit dem Guido bin ich noch garnicht gefahren. Ihr seid aber anscheinend recht fit, wenn ich mir mal ein "ordentliches" oder Bike zur Verfügung steht komme ich mal mit.
Habe im moment nur so eine Klapperkiste

Aber ich dachte mir die beiden Bikes kennst du doch weil ich die beide aufgebaut habe, ich hoffe es war alles zu deiner/euer Zufriedenheit.


----------



## 4l3x (29. November 2007)

aachso! ja dacht schon der is ja momentan weg!

unsere 2 bikes sind aber die einzigsten die du genau so aufgebaut hast hoffe ich!
wo wohnst du denn ?


----------



## max123 (29. November 2007)

Ich weiß nicht wieviel X-Lite ich schon aufgebaut habe aber glaub ich die einzigen so weil es die Gabel noch nicht so lang gibt. Früher haben wir den X-Lite mit XT und XO und Marta öfter mit der Sid aufgebaut.

Ich wohne im Westerwald bei Montabaur


----------



## IGGY (29. November 2007)

@4l3x Immer weiter so. Dann fallen auch bald die 9 Kilo


----------



## CSB (30. November 2007)

Damit hab ich im Sommer Rennrad-Fahrer geärgert 

In Offenburg, Willingen und Kirchzarten war ich auch mit Pace am Start....die Reifen hab ich natürlich vorher gewechselt 









.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (30. November 2007)

Schick 
Hättest du mal ein Bild von der anderen Seite in dem Aufbau?


----------



## 4l3x (30. November 2007)

mann kann auch mit stollenreifen rr fahrer ärgern 

unter 9 Kilo finde ich schwer bei mir bzw wenig geld als schüler!


----------



## bikehumanumest (30. November 2007)

CSB schrieb:


> Damit hab ich im Sommer Rennrad-Fahrer geärgert
> 
> In Offenburg, Willingen und Kirchzarten war ich auch mit Pace am Start....die Reifen hab ich natürlich vorher gewechselt



im winter kann man ja dann  mtb`ler ärgern...zb morgen beim night-rider 4h teamrennen...zumindest versuch ichs morgen mal mit dem da...





joe
sorry kamera war falsch eingestellt...


----------



## bikehumanumest (2. Dezember 2007)

im nächtlichen einsatz...





joe


----------



## IGGY (2. Dezember 2007)

Schick  Was wiegt es denn? Warum keine Federgabel?


----------



## bikehumanumest (3. Dezember 2007)

IGGY schrieb:


> Schick  Was wiegt es denn? Warum keine Federgabel?



so wie es jetzt grad dasteht... weil ich auch mal ein bike mit 8,möglichst wenig kg fahrbereit haben wollte...

ist für leichte kurse und zum techniktraining gedacht... und nach bisherigen praxistests auch super geeignet...

werde es aber bestimmt auch mal mit marta sl fahren, weil die v-brakes zb gestern im groben schlamm schon ab und zu blockiert haben, was weniger lustig war...

siehe hier...bzw. lass die phantasie spielen...




joe


----------



## max123 (6. Dezember 2007)

4l3x: ich weiß jetzt auch wieso du eine 180er Scheibe vorne hast, an die Durin geht vorne nur 180 und hinten müssten aber 160er drauf sein.


----------



## jetos15 (6. Dezember 2007)

is ja ned schlimm die paar gramm


----------



## Hammelhetzer (14. Dezember 2007)

...
hat sich erledigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oetti03 (24. Januar 2008)

Hallo Zusammen,

hab mir jetzt den X-Lite Offroad gekauft. Nun hab ich ne Frage zur Bremsleitungsverlegung:

Es sind ja die Hülsen für die Bremsleitung am Rahmen angeschweißt. Normalerweise nimmt man die Bremsleitung und klippt dann diesen Kunstoffeinsatz auf die Leitung und dann beides in die Rahmenhalterung. 

Nur ist es bei meinem Müsing Rahmen so, dass durch die angeschweißten Hülsen gerade die Bremsleitung passt! Ber nur wenn ich sie einfädel...Der Kunstoff Einsatz passt nicht rein. Um die Bremsleitung durchzubringen, muss ich sie ohne Fitting durchziehen und dann erst im nachhinein verpressen...

Ist das so normal? War das bei euren Müsing-Rahmen auch so?

Danke schonmal...


----------



## IGGY (24. Januar 2008)

Hallo
Willkommen in der Müsinggemeinde. Ja das habe ich auch so gemacht. Die Leitung aufgemacht, durchgeschoben und dann erst verpressen.
P.S.: Denk an die Bilder wenn der Rahmen fertig aufgebaut ist!


----------



## 4l3x (26. Januar 2008)

Jetos und meins...


----------



## IGGY (26. Januar 2008)

Schade das die Bildquali nicht besser ist. Aber trotzdem 
Nächste Woche mache ich auch nochmal Bilder!


----------



## arne1907 (26. Januar 2008)

@ Iggy

Dann mal viel Erfolg für Deinen neuen Thread.
Der von Dir hervorgerufenen Specialized Thread hats ja inzwischen
auf über 1600 beiträge gebracht, also gib Dir Mühe.


----------



## jetos15 (26. Januar 2008)

es waren echt beschissene lichtverhältnisse^^ 
aber trotzdem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (26. Januar 2008)

arne1907 schrieb:


> @ Iggy
> 
> Dann mal viel Erfolg für Deinen neuen Thread.
> Der von Dir hervorgerufenen Specialized Thread hats ja inzwischen
> auf über 1600 beiträge gebracht, also gib Dir Mühe.



Danke. Werde mich bemühen


----------



## Kurbelmaxe (28. Januar 2008)

Hallo Leute!
Ein ehemaliger STORCK Fahrer, "Rebel" Hardtail und dann "Adrenalin" Fully, ist seit 14 Tagen begeisterter MÜSING Hardtail Fahrer.  - Lite Offroad -Der Rahmen ist sehr steif liegt gut, die Geo stimmt und es macht seit 180 km Spass. Nach dem Wechsel vom Fully auf's Hardtail wird doch klar, wieviel Tretenergie in die Dämpfung (Wipperei) geht. So machts wieder Spass!  Rahmen ist 1a verarbeitet. Gewicht liegt in Rahmengrösse 20 Zoll, bei satten 1900g, ist mir aber egal. Diese ganze Grammfeilscherei geht mir etwas auf den Zeiger. Etwas weniger Gewicht am Leib und alles geht noch besser, oder? 
Gruß Kurbelmaxe


----------



## IGGY (28. Januar 2008)

Fotos???


----------



## Kurbelmaxe (29. Januar 2008)

Jupp hier ein Foto von dem guten Teil:


----------



## IGGY (30. Januar 2008)

Hast du kein größeres worauf man auch die Details erkennen kann?


----------



## _manuele_ (30. Januar 2008)

Dieser Thread gefällt mir! Würde jetzt ja gern mein offroad only pro zeigen, aber bin noch @ Büro bis 17hundert. 

Wieviel wiegt denn eigentlich der x-lite Rahmen? 

von dem weißen hät ich auch noch gern ein größeres Pic gesehen!

MFG Manuele


----------



## Kurbelmaxe (30. Januar 2008)

Hallo Leute!
Ich hätte Euch auch gerne ein grösseres Foto geboten, mache aber beim einstellen solcher Foto's gerade meine ersten Gehversuche. Mit dem Schrauben am Rad bin ich schneller. Aber ich arbeite dran.
Details: Dt  Swiss Laufradsatz, Recon Gabel U Turn (genial), Avid Juicy 7 , Thomson, SRAM Schaltung. Gesamtgewicht: zu schwer, aber immer noch um längen besser als mein Storck Fully, das ich gestern im Ebay verkauft habe (man bin ich froh! mit Storck bin ich komplett fertig, das ist eine Story für sich)
Es grüßt Euch der Kurbelmaxe!


----------



## _manuele_ (30. Januar 2008)

nabend leute,

habe jetzt mal ein paar fotos vom aktuellen aufbau meines müsings gemacht..

was noch kommt ist jetzt ne noir 3.3 kurbel und syntace vorbau und duraflite carbon lenker..


----------



## robbitobbi (30. Januar 2008)

SCHICK!!  
Aber warum auf einen Syntace Vorbau wechseln, der rote Hope passt doch wunderbar!!
Viel Spass noch beim weiteren basteln...


----------



## jetos15 (30. Januar 2008)

und dann willst du ohen kette fahren? 
aber ma ernst: sieht net shclecht aus udn is ma was anneres als immer die alu rahmen hier, aber nich das ich die jetzt abwerten möchte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _manuele_ (30. Januar 2008)

stimmt scho, aber möchte gerne etwas gestreckter fahren und der 90mm hope vorbau ist auch etwas noch zu hoch, mit dem sytace hab ich dann 105mm und -6 grad neigung.. -Besser


----------



## IGGY (30. Januar 2008)

Sabber sabber  
Boah ich habe mich verliebt


----------



## 4l3x (30. Januar 2008)

puuuhh sieht echt gut aus ! was wiegt denn eig der Carbonrahmen ?


----------



## IGGY (31. Januar 2008)

Mein Blog!


----------



## FR_SvenSon (31. Januar 2008)

tach auch

wollte euch mal was fragen..

nen bekannter hat mir nen müsing rahmen geschenkt.

nen müsing ampico in lila mit komplett stx ausstatung

der rahmen hat keine nähte,sieht aus wie carbon oder so

wollte mal fragen ob jamand infos hat oder weiss wo ich zu diesem rahmen welche herbekomme..wollte ihn eventuel verkaufen weil ich kein 28 zoll fahre und ihm das geld geben..

oder wenn ich einige infos habe vielleicht ihn ein bischen herrichten da er schon arg mitgenommen aussieht..

danke im vorraus


----------



## _manuele_ (31. Januar 2008)

Hey. freut mich dass euch meine Renngurke auch gefällt. Der Rahmen hat nen gewicht von 1323 g. Nicht soooo leicht aber ist scho okay. Hatte erst ein Fuji issue im Auge aber dann tauchte dieser Rahmen plötzlich auf. Wollte dannach keinen anderen mehr! 
Wie würden die roten Nokons kommen? Will nicht zuviel rot dran haben, allerdings würds vllt auch ganz geilo aussehen!?

grüße Manuele


----------



## IGGY (31. Januar 2008)

Ich würde rote verbauen. Sieht bestimmt HAMMER aus! Komisch das der Carbonrahmen schwerer wie mein Alu ist. Aber he. Dafür sieht er super aus! Ich habe Heute eine neue Sattelstützenklemme bekommen. Die würde bei dir auch super aussehen. Guck mal in meinem Blog!Was soll den für eine Kurbel dran? Was wiegt der LRS?
P.S.: Ich habe den gleichen Montageständer


----------



## Sahnie (31. Januar 2008)

FR_SvenSon schrieb:


> tach auch
> 
> wollte euch mal was fragen..
> 
> ...



Der Farbe nach und der Angabe mit den fehlenden Schweißnähten(die originalen aus Braunschweig hatten verputzte Schweißnähte) wird der Rahmen  von Anfang Mitte der 90er stammen. Die Rahmen waren damals (auch die mit STX Ausstattung) alle sehr hochwertig und für damalige Verhältnisse auch teuer (glaub die haben einzeln 1500 DM gekostet) Den heutigen Wert der Rahmen kenne ich nicht. Im Gegensatz zu den ganzen Taiwan Rahmen Besitzern hier im Thread hast du aber ein Stück Bikegeschichte. Hier in der Braunschweiger Gegend waren die immer sehr beliebt.


----------



## _manuele_ (31. Januar 2008)

Rote Nokons oder wie? Ja denke auch.. schwarze wären auch gut.. werd ich mir mal durch den kopf gehen lassen.. Kurbel sollte eigentlich eine Truvativ Noir werden. Soll halt nen ShimaNO Rad werden . Wieviel wiegt denn deiner? Ist doch der X-lite oder?? gibt es da unterschiedliche modelle??

Deine Sattelstützklemme sieht sehr gut aus.. Sehr gut durchdacht 
Meine hat aber 21g da ist mir das dann auch zu plöd wegen paar gram den Roten akzent raus zu nehmen.

LR vorn: 819g
LR hinten + Kassette: 1149g 
hab leider die Kassette mitgewogen. wieviel wiegt denn die SramPG990 11-32? habe leider noch keinen Kassetten halter und konnte diese dann nicht mehr abnehmen.


Gruß manuele


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (1. Februar 2008)

IGGY schrieb:


> Ich würde rote verbauen. Sieht bestimmt HAMMER aus! Komisch das der Carbonrahmen schwerer wie mein Alu ist. Aber he. Dafür sieht er super aus! Ich habe Heute eine neue Sattelstützenklemme bekommen. Die würde bei dir auch super aussehen. Guck mal in meinem Blog!Was soll den für eine Kurbel dran? Was wiegt der LRS?
> P.S.: Ich habe den gleichen Montageständer



Was hat die Klemme eigendlich gekostet und wie kommt man da ran an das Teil IGGY???


----------



## andi1969 (1. Februar 2008)

_manuele_ schrieb:


> Rote Nokons oder wie? Ja denke auch.. schwarze wären auch gut..



Nö rote Nocon´s kommt einfach besser, find das es nicht zuviel rot ist


----------



## _manuele_ (1. Februar 2008)

Der X-lite Rahmen wird also in ALu und Scandium angeboten richtig? Weil jetzt verstehe ich auch warum IGGYS Rahmen dann leichter ist als der X-lite den ich nur kannte!? ^^

Finde den auch sehr ansprechend. Bei Ebay gibts ihn für 499 euros. Ich hoffe nur mein Carboner hält meine Erwartungen auch. Hatte ja leider schon von 3 fällen gehört wo der Rahmen an der gleichen stelle gebrochen sein sollte !Ob da nun was dran ist weiß ich nicht! 

Ich bin aufjedenfall optimistich mit dem Only Pro nen guten zuverlässigen Rahmen gekauft zu haben, da er mir nämlich optisch und vorallem von der Geometrie her sehr gut passt. Rote Nokons werde ich gleich mal dann bestellen. Fehlt dann nur noch die Kurbel. 

Den LRS hab ich außerdem mal wieder selbst eingepeicht und zentriert. Diesmal saß ich wirklich über 5 stunden pro LR dran, aber dementsprechend sind sie auch außerordentlich gut geworden.  

gruß Manuele


----------



## IGGY (1. Februar 2008)

@manuele  Die PG990 ist schwer. Meine wiegt 273 Gramm. Mein Rahmen wiegt 1247Gramm in 19". Was hälst du denn von einer FSA Kurbel? Ich selber finde die Noir nicht so toll. Leicht ist die auch nicht gerade. In der FSA Kurbel findet sich dann auch ein wenig rot wieder. 
@ andi1969 Der Herrsteller hat mich gebeten dazu keine Angaben zu machen. Sorry!


----------



## IGGY (1. Februar 2008)

P.S.: Schonmal über weiße Nokons nachgedacht?


----------



## _manuele_ (1. Februar 2008)

270 g wow.. Hätt ich nicht gedacht.. Da müsste ich später nochmal was machen dann. Wegen der Kurbel: Die Noir wäre eigentlich schon paaaend Optisch. Gewicht geht grade so mit 800g. Was ist mit der Race Face Deus in schwarz? gibt es da gewichte denen man glauben kann? Die gibt es leider nur in Silber oder schwarz , aber dann mit silbernen Blättern. Die schwarzen Blätter würden dann nur noch teuer nachgekauft werden können! 
Weiße nokons sehen an sich auch gut aus aber glaube nicht dass sie gut zu meinem sonst schwarz/roten rad passen. 

Manuele


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (1. Februar 2008)

Hm. Die Lager der Race Face sollen nicht so toll sein. Dann bleib doch lieber bei der NOIR  Dann nimm rote Nokons. Das sieht bestimmt HAMMER aus!


----------



## andi1969 (1. Februar 2008)

IGGY schrieb:


> @ andi1969 Der Herrsteller hat mich gebeten dazu keine Angaben zu machen. Sorry!



Schade ist die erste Sattelstützenklemme aus Carbon die sowas von geil gearbeitet ist......


----------



## IGGY (1. Februar 2008)

Ja da hast du Recht. Die Klemme ist der HAMMER! Da kommt meiner Meinung nach keine andere mit!


----------



## _manuele_ (1. Februar 2008)

Habe heute den syntace Vorbau bekommen. Jetzt find ichs endlich so wie es sein sollte! Absolut fanstastische Quali von Syntace. Eventuell folgt dazu noch die P6 Sattelstütze sodass ich dann auch wieder eine Linie hätte in sachen Labels. 
Der 9 Grad Lenker hat mich auch sofort begeistert. Komfortabel wie ein low riser und sehr leicht ist er auch. 

Hab auch nochmal grade 2 pics gemacht:












Manuele


----------



## andi1969 (1. Februar 2008)

*Wooow* und dann noch rote Nocons  Kommt Top aber mehr Rot muss nicht, obwohl ein paar rote Aluschrauben


----------



## IGGY (2. Februar 2008)

Sehr schick


----------



## IGGY (2. Februar 2008)

So. Ich habe mein Bike für die anstehende Schneetour Morgen fertig gemacht, und ein paar andere Reifen aufgezogen.


----------



## mete (2. Februar 2008)

_manuele_ schrieb:


> Der 9 Grad Lenker hat mich auch sofort begeistert. Komfortabel wie ein low riser und sehr leicht ist er auch.



Das heißt aber nicht, dass er auch so montiert wird....naja, jeder wie er mag.


----------



## max123 (2. Februar 2008)

_manuele_ schrieb:


> Ist doch der X-lite oder?? gibt es da unterschiedliche modelle??
> 
> 
> Gruß manuele




Der X-Lite ist ein Scandium Rahmen und der normale Lite ist ein Alu Rahmen


----------



## robbitobbi (2. Februar 2008)

@ manuele:
  Echt TOPP!!!   
  ganz grosses Kino

@ iggy:
  wie schwer sind deine MK SS, fand meine recht schwer mit 567/564g.
  optisch natürlich deins auch sehr geeiill!


robbitobbi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4l3x (2. Februar 2008)

robbitobbi schrieb:


> 567/564g.



2.4 ?! meine 2.2 wiegen 460gr!


----------



## robbitobbi (2. Februar 2008)

Ne, auch in 2,2" ( aber auch die Weisswanddinger ),
war schon sehr erstaunt als ich sie auf der Waage hatte. 
kann sein das die "normalen" 2,2er auch so in deinem Bereich liegen.

Werd mal über einen Reifenwechsel nachdenken, dann komm ich auch wieder mit dem Gewicht runter


----------



## IGGY (2. Februar 2008)

Tja. Meine sind keine SS. Das sind die Protection und die wiegen 570 Gramm. Die gehen am Dienstag zurück. Ich habe eben wieder den schwarzen MK SS mit 460 Gramm montiert für die Schneetour Morgen. Ich mache dann mal Bilder im Schnee. Wenn er bis dahin nicht wieder geschmolzen ist


----------



## 4l3x (2. Februar 2008)

bei meinen plattenserien im moment sollte ich mir auch protection kaufen...  
aber warum hast du sie denn gekauft wenn sie eh wieder zurückgehen?

der schnee ist bis morgen eh wieder weg...


----------



## IGGY (2. Februar 2008)

Ich habe sie nicht gekauft. Ich habe sie mitgenommen und beim fotografieren ist mir dann aufgefallen, das es ja garkeine SS sind. Ist mir auch noch nie passiert. Naja in dem Matsch Morgen wird der MK aber bestimmt besser sein wie der PK denke ich. Warum hat du denn soviele Platten? Ohne Blödsinn jetzt. Den letzten platten hatte ich vor 2,5 Jahren. Seit dem fahre ich Latexschläuche mit wenig Druck und habe seither keinen Plattfuß mehr.


----------



## 4l3x (2. Februar 2008)

also jetos und ich trainieren eig immer zusammen.. letztens hatten wir paar fahrten ohne platten . im letzten jahr hatte ich genau 2 platten.. da stecken dornen im NN direkt mitten im stollen. an manchen stellen liegen scherben die man nicht sieht...
da hat man nach 10 km nen platten und verliert die lust. einmal mussten wir sogar nach 2gefahrenen km erneut flicken. und ja wir gehen den mantel und alles durch 

edit: hab schalbe X lite schläuche und fahr mit 2,3 bar ca bei nem gewicht von 60kg


----------



## Deleted 76843 (2. Februar 2008)

@manuele ein Traum!


----------



## Oetti03 (3. Februar 2008)

Dann will ich mich mal hier einreihen. Habe fertig:


----------



## IGGY (3. Februar 2008)

WOW. Das ist schön geworden  Was sind denn das für LR? Gewicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jones (3. Februar 2008)

@Oetti03:

das rad gefällt richtig  

endlich mal wieder ein rad, das nicht nur auf blingbling und gewicht ausgelegt ist.  (will hier jetzt aber niemanden angreifen oder so)

das gesamtrad sieht richtig gut aus!

hoffe ja, dass es auch ab und zu mal rennluft bekommt


----------



## Oetti03 (3. Februar 2008)

Sind DtSwiss 240s in grau mit Dt Speichen und ner Mavic XC717 Felge. Gewicht weiß ich grad net. Müsst ich erstmal ausbauen und nachwiegen. Sind aber relativ leicht...

@Jones,

klar bekommts Rennluft. Ist ja mein Race-Bike...


----------



## Bikehero (4. Februar 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
endlich fertig, was sagt ihr dazu? Pedale werde ich wohl noch wechseln, wahrscheinlich auf die Eggbeater Ti. Gewicht aktuell : 9,387 Kg!!!


----------



## IGGY (4. Februar 2008)

Das gefällt auch 
Ich bin mal so frei, damit man was erkennt!
Wie sieht es mit einer Teileliste aus?




Die Kurbel paßt ja perfekt an den Rahmen! So langsam komme ich immer mehr zu der Überzeugung das die meinem Bike auch gut stünde 
Es freut mich immer mehr, das der Thread so langsam gestallt annimmt. Ich hätte nie gedacht das hier soviele Müsings auftauchen 
P.S.: Mit dem weißen MK hat sich wieder erledigt. Solche schweren Reifen bleiben nicht am Rad! Fand ich im nachhinein auch optisch nicht so toll. Nun ist wieder der RK montiert, der meiner Meinung nach ein super Reifen ist. Gewicht beträgt im Moment 9,06 Kilko. Wenn alles klappt, dann fallen in ein paar Wochen die 9 Kilo


----------



## Oetti03 (4. Februar 2008)

Nice, nice...  Hasch du gut gemacht! Bin ja mal gespannt wies sich anfühlt, einen 9,372kg-Bike-Fahrer am Berg stehen zu lassen... , gell Bikehero!?


----------



## Bikehero (4. Februar 2008)

Oetti03 schrieb:


> Nice, nice...  Hasch du gut gemacht! Bin ja mal gespannt wies sich anfühlt, einen 9,372kg-Bike-Fahrer am Berg stehen zu lassen... , gell Bikehero!?



So nem übertrainierten CC-Piloten werd ich doch wohl noch das Hinterrad zeigen!!!  

Was macht dein verbogenes Schaltwerk?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikehero (4. Februar 2008)

Ach ja, die Teileliste :
Rahmen	           Müsing Xlite Offroad Scandium
Steuersatz	   Acros Ai 03
Sattel	             Selle Italia SLR TT
Sattelstütze	  Tune Starkes Stück
Kurbel	             Shimano XTR FC-M 970
Umwerfer	   Shimano XTR FD-M 971
Laufradsatz	   DT Swiss 240S, DT 4.1d
Bremsen Magura Marta 160/160
Federgabel	   Fox F 80 X
Schaltgriffe	    SRAM X.O, Drehgriffe
Schaltwerk	   SRAM X.O 2008
Reifen Michelin XCR dry² 2.0
Lenker	            Ritchey Pro
Vorbau	            Ritchey WCS 4axxis 100mm
Cassette	   Shimano XT, 11-32
Kette	             Shimano XTR
Züge	            Shimano XTR
Griffe SRAM X.O
Pedale	            Shimano XTR
Hörnchen	  Tune RH1
Schläuche Continental Supersonic


----------



## Oetti03 (4. Februar 2008)

Schaltwerk schält. Ist aber krumm. Werds bei Gelegenheit austauschen...


----------



## _manuele_ (4. Februar 2008)

Finde es auch toll dass soviele Müsing`s hier vertreten sind. Das letzte Müsing  von bikehero gefällt mir sehr. Aber 9,3 kilo sind noch gut verbesserbar oder!

Trotzdem nen schnelles schönes Rad. Übrigens habe mich jetzt endgültig auf die Noir 3.3 Kurbel entschlossen. es kommen dann noch TA KB drauf und gut ist.


----------



## Bikehero (5. Februar 2008)

_manuele_ schrieb:


> Finde es auch toll dass soviele Müsing`s hier vertreten sind. Das letzte Müsing  von bikehero gefällt mir sehr. Aber 9,3 kilo sind noch gut verbesserbar oder!
> 
> Klar da geht noch was, will als nächstes mal die Pedale wechseln von XTR auf Eggbeater Ti, danach evtl. den LRS, aber das wird nicht billig
> Gibts denn eine leichten Tubeless-LRS?
> An der Gabel kann man sicher auch noch was machen, obwohl ich mit der Fox sehr zufrieden bin!


----------



## _manuele_ (5. Februar 2008)

ja es gibt ja immer die vor und nachteile bei leichtbau teilen.. Ich würde zum beispiel auch nciht meine reba team gegene eine sid eintauschen..Die reba wiegt zwar ihre 1600 aber dafür ist sie auch ordentlich stabil und man hat beim bremsen nicht das gefühl das die gabel gleich umknickt.

Die Fox würd ich behalten. Sieht doch gut aus und Fukntionieren tut sie auch gut.Is doch goud !


----------



## IGGY (5. Februar 2008)

Eventuell kannst du meinen LRS bald haben


----------



## 4l3x (5. Februar 2008)

schonwieder anderer LRS geplant? darf man fragen welcher?


----------



## IGGY (5. Februar 2008)

Wird verraten wenn es geklappt hat 
Nur soviel! Damit würden die 9 Kilo fallen


----------



## Oetti03 (6. Februar 2008)

Also Verbesserungspotential seh ich bei meinem Bike schon auch noch... Allerdings ist das dann mit sehr viel Geld verbunden... 

Muss mir halt langsam die Sachen zusammentragen.... Wer verkauft was?

Evtl. nehm ich's Bike morgen mal mit ins Geschäft und stells auf die geeichte Waage...


----------



## Kurbelmaxe (6. Februar 2008)

Hallo Leute , hier nochmal eun zweiter versuch mit einem grösseren Foto:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oetti03 (28. Februar 2008)

Update:
Jetzt mit dem neuen Sram X.0 in der 20th Anniversary Edition... 





Und hier noch die nun (vorerst) vollständige Teileliste:

Rahmen: Müsing X-Lite Offroad
Steuersatz: Acros Ai-03, niedriger Deckel
Laufräder: DtSwiss 240s + Mavic XC717 Disc
Reifen: Nobby Nic 2.1
Federung: FOX F80 RL
Sattel: Selle Italia SLR TT
Sattelstütze: Ritchey WCS
Lenker: Ritchey WCS
Vorbau: Ritchey WCS 4-axis
Bar Ends: Ritchey WCS
Bremse: Magura Marta SL 180/160
Schaltgriffe: Sram X.0 Gripshift
Schaltwerk: Sram X.0 20th ANNIVERSARY EDITION
Umwerfer: Deore XT FD-M760
Kurbel: Deore XT FC-M760
Pedale: PD-M540
Kasstte: Deore XT CS-760
Kette: XTR/Dura Ace CN-7701
Flaschenhalter: Tacx Tao
Schaltzüge: XTR
Schltzughüllen: Shimano SP41

VG


----------



## IGGY (28. Februar 2008)




----------



## _manuele_ (4. März 2008)

Mein Pro Carbon is nu seit paar Tagen endlich komplett... Für den CC Einsatz kommen dann aber wieder RacingRalphis drauf  

soo Bilder...





















Gewicht steht noch nicht genau fest. Muss meine Teileliste nochmal überarbeiten. Jedoch ist es nicht unbedingt sooo leicht. 9,5 sinds bestimmt. Was solls!? Wer Hope Pro II, Nior und Reba U-Turn fährt, ist eh nicht unbedingt sehr auf Leichtbau.. 
Außerdem mach ich Kraftsport nebenbei. Wäre hirnrissig deswegen am Bike zu sparen, weil zu viele "unnötige" Muskeln vorhanden sind 

schönen Abend allen noch

MAnuele


----------



## Oetti03 (4. März 2008)

Seeeehhhr schick!!

Was ist das denn für ne Kurbel?


----------



## Sahnie (4. März 2008)

Den Lenker würde ich noch drehen. Das ist kein Rizer.


----------



## IGGY (5. März 2008)

@Oetti03 Das ist eine Truvativ NOIR.
@manuele Wie ich Dir schon im Album geschrieben habe. Sehr sehr schick


----------



## spiesser (5. März 2008)

FR_SvenSon schrieb:


> tach auch
> 
> wollte euch mal was fragen..
> 
> ...



Hallo !!!
Ich fuhr ein Müsing Ampico. Der Rahmen ist mir gebrochen, ansonsten ist noch alles so einigermaßen.Das Fahrrad wäre dieses Jahr 10 Jahre alt geworden..... Naja !
STX Schaltung ist auch dabei, die Kassette müsste erneuert werden.
Habe damals (Orginal Rechnung noch vorhanden) ca. 1924 D-Mark.
Wenn Du Interesse hast.....


----------



## FR_SvenSon (5. März 2008)

meine frage war damals 
was es für ein rahmen ist..

mein bekannter hat ihn mir geschenkt finde ihn an sich ganz cool
war nur am überlegen ihn zu verkaufen..

was noch nicht ganz klar ist.. ob verkaufen oder nicht...

@spiesser


----------



## spiesser (6. März 2008)

@FR_SvenSon

Ich schätze es ist ein 60xx Alu Rahmen, schau aber nochmal nach... 
Mein Rahmenhöhe betrug 57 (nur so am Rande).


bis denne, Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spiesser (6. März 2008)

spiesser schrieb:


> @FR_SvenSon
> 
> Ich schätze es ist ein 60xx Alu Rahmen, schau aber nochmal nach...
> Mein Rahmenhöhe betrug 57 (nur so am Rande).
> ...


@FR_SvenSon  


Hallo !
So, habe nachgesehen. Der Rahmen ist aus AL 7020 (Aufkleber an meinem Rahmen) ! Und wurde 1998 bei Derby-Cycles (Cloppenburg) vertrieben. Der Name "Müsing" wurde danach wieder verkauft..... nach Süddeutschland.


----------



## spiesser (6. März 2008)

P.S. 
Rahmenbruch, ganz untypisch.

http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/5vhh-1-jpg.html

Könnte vom letzten Unfall stammen (Febr.2007), wo mir ein Fahrradfahrer in die linke Seite gekachelt ist (schmerzhafte Rippenprellung   ) Und dort direkt an der Aufprallstelle (Rahmen) ist er knapp 1 Jahr später gebrochen....... Kann das seiin ? Nach so langer aktiven Zeit ?!


----------



## FR_SvenSon (6. März 2008)

sieht ja hunzgemein aus..

das ist ja unreparierbar  

naja ich glaube ich mach aus meinen ampico nen singelspeeder mit zwei kurbelantrieb...

will denn rahmen behalten..denke das wird nen lustiges projekt


----------



## 4l3x (16. März 2008)

ich hab heute mal nachm' putzen mal bilder gemacht.
neu sind eig nur die goldenen schrauben. am umwerfer die folgen noch.
sind leider zurzeit nicht lieferbar 














trotz handybilder ganz ansehbar


----------



## IGGY (16. März 2008)

Hi
Ich finde den Flaschenhalter nicht schön. Meiner Meinung nach paßt der überhaupt nicht. Mein LRS würde in dein Bike gut paßen 
Meins ist im Moment in alle Teile zerlegt. Schaltung ist weg und Kurbel auch. Nun überlege ich noch ob ich eine neue XT oder XTR Kurbel zu der neuen XTR Schaltung nehmen soll


----------



## 4l3x (16. März 2008)

flaschenhalter bleibt auf jedenfall. der hält die flasche bombenfest und man bekommt se auch schnell rein / raus.
welchen lrs denn? für geschenkt nehm ich fast alles 

wieso XTR schaltwerk? X.0! aber wenn es der geldbeutel zulässt XTR kurbeln keine frage...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (16. März 2008)

Ne XO ist verkauft. Ich bin so begeistert von der Schaltung am Teamrad, das ich mich dazu entschieden habe mir das neue XTR Shadow Schaltwerk und XTR Schaltgriffe zu kaufen.
Ich meine meinen FRM LRS mit den goldenen Naben!


----------



## 4l3x (16. März 2008)

wie gesagt für geschenkt sofort  hab leider kein geld für größere investitionen. auto steht vor der tür  zudem der amc hat mich noch nicht enttäuscht!


----------



## Musicman (17. März 2008)

Schöner LRS! Was wiegst du?


----------



## 4l3x (17. März 2008)

Musicman schrieb:


> Schöner LRS! Was wiegst du?


nackig im moment 61 - 62


----------



## Musicman (17. März 2008)

Ach du ahnst es nicht. Dann sie diese schönen Teile wohl nichts für mich, leider


----------



## 4l3x (17. März 2008)

bringst du etwa zuviel auf die waage? ich kenne da ein paar andere die bringen so ca um die 80 rumm auf die waage mit ner andern sattelstütze und haben keine probleme! auch bei selben lrs..


----------



## Musicman (18. März 2008)

4l3x schrieb:


> bringst du etwa zuviel auf die waage? ich kenne da ein paar andere die bringen so ca um die 80 rumm auf die waage mit ner andern sattelstütze und haben keine probleme! auch bei selben lrs..



(Sry, Mail Benachrichtigung funzt net richtig)

80? Was, Kg? Davon bin ich weiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit weg . Laut AC Hp tragen die LRS bis 106kg.


----------



## Musicman (22. März 2008)

@ _manuele_:

Was sind das für Lenkerenden? Mir gefallen die Roten Parts sehr gut an deinem Bike.


----------



## Wolfsblut (24. März 2008)

Kurze Zwischenanmerkung:

Warum nur findet man diesen "Jedermann-Carbon-Rahmen"jetzt auch noch bei Müsing?
Hab mal ein wenig gesammelt und komme auf jede Menge Firmen, die diesen Rahmen "selbstständig" bekleben, aber nicht selbst bauen.
Meine Liste:
Fuji C4 / c7
Marvil
Leichtkraft
Sherpa-Bikes
Red Bull
C14
Müsing
Und noch einige mehr ...

Irgendwie scheue ich mich davor, einen solchen "Standard"-Rahmen zu kaufen, wenn der überall gleich ist. Preise variieren zwischen 900 und 1300 Euro. Müsing ist da wohl am teuersten. Wusste gar nicht, dass Aufkleber so teuer sein können  

Bitte verzeiht mir diesen Kommentar ... finde den Rahmen wirklich sehr schön. Aber diese Einstellung stört mich immer mehr ... anscheinend MUSS jeder Hersteller ein Carbon-Bike im Angebot haben... Warum?

Jule


----------



## IGGY (24. März 2008)

Weil anscheinend die Nachfrage so hoch ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfsblut (24. März 2008)

Das denke ich auch ... trotzdem schade


----------



## Illuminus (25. März 2008)

Hi kann mir einer sagen wo ich nen Lite Offraod gÃ¼nstig her bekomme?  Habe bis jetzt nur was im bereich von 470â¬ gefunden  und dafÃ¼r kann man ja fast nen x-lite bekommen.

greetz


----------



## IGGY (25. März 2008)

Welche Größe?


----------



## _manuele_ (25. März 2008)

die Lenkerenden sind von Hope. Wie die anderen teile in rot auch...


----------



## Musicman (25. März 2008)

Danke


----------



## DucS4R (26. März 2008)

Hallo Leute,

habe mir jetzt nen *Müsing X-Lite Rahmen *als Basis für meinen Selbstbau-Racer zugelegt  

Kann mir Jemand sagen, was für ein *Schaltauge* dort montiert werden muß? Offensichtlich gibt es zig unterschiedliche Typen von Schaltaugen!  Habe vor ein XTR-Schaltwerk zu verbauen.

THX


----------



## Oetti03 (26. März 2008)

Also wenn Du dir den Rahmen auf offiziellen Kanälen beschafft hast, dann sollte das Schaltauge eigentlich schon dabei sein.

Ansonsten ruf doch kurz dort an und bestell eins nach. Habe das mal bei Canyon machen müssen. Ging dort problemlos und hat glaub knappe 15 gekostet.... Und es war das passende


----------



## Wolfsblut (27. März 2008)

Huch??? Rahmen ohne Schaltauge? 
Oder meinst du vielleicht irgendwas anderes? Bin grad etwas verwirrt, da ich noch nie nen Rahmen aus nem Geschäft gesehen hab ohne Schaltauge ...
Falls du wirklich Schaltauge meinst und tatsächlich keines an deinem Rahmen dran war würd ich mich beschweren, oder - falls du in Absprache einen Rahmen ohne Schaltauge gekauft hast - mal bei Müsing selbst nachfragen. In der Regel bieten die Firmen Ersatzschaltaugen zum Kauf an.
Viel Glück!


----------



## Wolfsblut (27. März 2008)

Ach noch was ...
hab noch nie gehört, dass es für unterschiedliche Schaltwerke unterschiedliche Schaltaugen gibt.  Könnte es sein, dass du einen Rahmen gekauft hast, der für ne Rohloff-Schaltung ausgelegt ist? Die haben kein Schaltauge! Und man kann auch keines dranbauen (zumindest meist).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeracer (29. März 2008)

Servus ! STELL AUCH MAL MEINE RENNSEMMEL ZUR SCHAU MOM. GEWICHT CA. 8,8 TAUSCH DER GABEL RONIN 80 GG. VORAUS. MAN.R7 MRD ABSOLUTE  O. DURIN 100 R O. DT SWISS XCR 100 . FRM O. PACE RC 39 C-TYPE BIN NOCH AM KRÜBBELN WARTE ERST MAL TEST'S IN DER "BIKE" 05 AB.

 GRUß BIKERACER


----------



## 4l3x (29. März 2008)

ich bin mal so frei..


----------



## IGGY (31. März 2008)

So in etwa sah meins auch mal aus!
Sieht gut aus


----------



## CSB (31. März 2008)

...so ein Bike kann sich wohl nur ein Zahnarzt leisten 

was wiegt der Bock denn so...?


----------



## IGGY (31. März 2008)

8,8 Kilo schreibt er oben, was mir aber etwas gering vor kommt. Was wiegt denn die Gabel?


----------



## bikeracer (1. April 2008)

Servus Leute ! Stell meine Müsing - Rennsemmel auch mal zur Schau .Eure Meinung und Komentar ist gewünscht. Gewicht z.Zt.  noch ca.8,8 kg neue FG geplant schwanke aber noch zw. R7 MRD o. Durin  o. Pace rc 39 C-type o. Dt Swiss xrc  alles 100'er wenn Herstellerangaben einigermaßen stimmen sollten wäre mein Wunschgewicht erreicht.


Bikeracer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeracer (1. April 2008)

Servus Leute ! Stell meine Müsing-Rennsemmel(Fotos) auch mal zur Schau . Eure Meinungen u. Kritiken sind gefragt .

z.Zt. ca. 8,8 kg neue Fg geplant schwanke noch zw. R7 MRD ,Durin , XC 39 C-Type ,DT SWISS XRC alle in 100 mm ,wenn Herstellerangaben einigermaßen stimmen ist mein Wunschgewicht bei ca. 8,2 -8,4 kg realisiert.Tipp bzw. Empfehlung! !!!

Meine Teileliste:




Bikeracer


----------



## bikeracer (1. April 2008)

Sorry mehrfach gepostet ,sch*** PC

Tschuldigung!!!

Bikeracer


----------



## bikeracer (1. April 2008)

IGGY schrieb:


> 8,8 Kilo schreibt er oben, was mir aber etwas gering vor kommt. Was wiegt denn die Gabel?


 
Die gute Ronin 80 wiegt mir leider etwas zuviel 1740 gr.mit Cantis
habe mich damals auch auf Hersteller verlassen war mit "ab 1595 gr." angegeben


----------



## IGGY (1. April 2008)

Sorry. Dann frage ich mich wie du auf 8,8 Kilo kommst


----------



## bikeracer (2. April 2008)

IGGY schrieb:


> Sorry. Dann frage ich mich wie du auf 8,8 Kilo kommst


 wie meinst Du das jetzt  ist ca.8,8 kg zuleicht o. zuschwer deiner meinung nach


----------



## nikerider (2. April 2008)

bikehumanumest schrieb:


> im winter kann man ja dann  mtb`ler ärgern...zb morgen beim night-rider 4h teamrennen...zumindest versuch ichs morgen mal mit dem da...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry, aber so ein hässliches, unruhiges und unstrukturiertes Bike hab ich schon lang nicht mehr gesehen. Damit würd ich mich nicht mal auf die Straße traun. Ich bekomm bald Brechreitz


----------



## bikehumanumest (3. April 2008)

nikerider schrieb:


> Sorry, aber so ein hässliches, unruhiges und unstrukturiertes Bike hab ich schon lang nicht mehr gesehen. Damit würd ich mich nicht mal auf die Straße traun. Ich bekomm bald Brechreitz



na dann tu dir mal keinen zwang an

joe
und ein kleiner blick in den duden erleichtert die rechtschreibung


----------



## zaprok (3. April 2008)

Verstehe ich auch nicht? Was soll an bikehumanumests Müsing verkehrt sein? Die Starrgabel ist nicht jedermanns Sache, aber keinesfalls löst sie Brechreiz aus. Ansonsten nur Top-Teile und ein stimmiges Konzept. Schön leicht und mit Sicherheit schnell. Wo ist das Problem?


----------



## nikerider (3. April 2008)

bikehumanumest schrieb:


> na dann tu dir mal keinen zwang an
> 
> joe
> und ein kleiner blick in den duden erleichtert die rechtschreibung



Gekonnt Gekontert   

Ich warte schon den ganzen Tag auf ne Antwort 

Und joe, lass mich mit Duden in Ruhe, hab am 18. Deutschprüfung und wegen dem einen Wort 
Sorry, aber das gebrauch ich normal nicht

Hab heut mal im Dieter angerufen, beim Forestman auch am Start?
Würd mich freuen, wenn wir in der Teamwertung ein bisschen was reißen könnten , ich mess mich auch gern mit Teammitgliedern, mal schauen wo ich stehe, obs wieder bergauf geht oder ich immer noch unter dem schei$$ Winter leide 

Und nochmal danke fürs Heimfahren, jetzt dürfe auch geklärt sein wer hier dein (übrigens geiles) Rad so dreckig und hinterhältig Attackiert hat 

Lg Sven


----------



## bikehumanumest (4. April 2008)

nikerider schrieb:


> Und nochmal danke fürs Heimfahren, jetzt dürfe auch geklärt sein wer hier dein (übrigens geiles) Rad so dreckig und hinterhältig Attackiert hat
> 
> Lg Sven



ist als verspäteter aprilscherz genehmigt  

hab die letzten tage wieder etwas dranrumgeschraubt... ...bin noch am überlegen ob ich für münsingen & kirchen-hausen ne federgabel einbaue  ???  nicht unbedingt nötig,aber bequemer...

morgen kommen dann bilder...

joe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc K (13. April 2008)

Hallo Zusammen, 

bin am überlegen, ob ich mit dieses Bike zulege:

Rahmen 	Müsing Offroad lite Mod. KSL
Rahmenhöhe 	42, 45, 48, 51, 54 und 56 cm
Rahmenfarbe 	Perlmutt mit Carbon Dekor
Gabel 	Fox F 80 RLC
Steuersatz 	Ritchey Zero Logic
Vorbau 	Ritchey WCS
Lenker 	Ritchey WCS
Griff 	Ritchey
Sattelstütze 	Ritchey WCS
Sattel 	Fizik Nisene
Bremshebel 	Magura Louise
Bremsen Magura Louise
HR Nabe 	American Classic
VR Nabe 	American Classic
Speichen 	Schwarz
Felgen 	American Classic
Reifen 	Conti Mountain King
Schlauch 	SV 13
Felgenband 	Ritchey
Kurbel 	Shimano XT 2008
Innenlager 	Shimano XT
Kassette 	Shimano Deore 11 / 32
Kette 	Shimano HG 53
Umwerfer 	Shimano XT 2008
Schaltwerk 	Shimano XT 2008
Schalthebel 	Shimano XT 2008
Flaschenhalter 	Müsing Carbon
Pedal 	VP 515

Hier auch nochmal ein Link:http://www.muesing-bikes.de/bikes/offroad/lite_offroad/news.php

Die 80mm Gabel würde ich durch die 120mm Gabel ersetzen.
Das XT Schaltwerk könnte ich durch ein Sram X.9 Schaltwerk ersetzen, oder auch ein mixen (für Vorschläge wäre ich sehr dankbar).
Nun würde ich mich über Eure Meinungen freuen, was Ihr von dem Bike haltet?! Kostenpunkt  1.499

Kurz zu mir: Bin Anfänger, ca 190cm und ca. 108kg.

Achso, vielleicht nochmal zur Rahmengrösse. Schrittlänge ca.86cm. Würde wohl zur 54 tendieren.

Danke schonmal im Voraus
Gruss Marc


----------



## max123 (13. April 2008)

Die Ausstattung die du da aufgeschrieben hast stimmt nur Teils mit dem Bike überein in deinem Link.

Du hast die Ausstattungen von den zwei Rädern unten gemixt.


----------



## Marc K (13. April 2008)

aber in dem Link steht doch kaum was von der Ausstattung, sonder nur zB XT  Komponenten. Im Link handelt es sich um das  1.599 Bike.

Gruss Marc


----------



## max123 (13. April 2008)

Das Rad hat KOMPLETTE XT Ausstattung, die F80 RLT, Acros Steuersatz, komplette WCS, und Magura Louise.

Der Rahmen ist ein double butted Aluminumrahmen (hochwertiger als der KSL)


----------



## Marc K (13. April 2008)

ersteinmal Danke für die Hilfe und Info.

Beide Räder haben doch komplett XT. Genauso wie die Bremse Magura Louise.
Desweiteren steht bei Beiden F 80 RLC. WCS steht doch auch bei Beiden.

Acros Steuersatz ist ein anderer und der Rahmen wohl auch, muss ich mit dem Händler nochmal besprechen.

Oder habe ich irgendetwas übersehen?

Gruss Marc


----------



## Marc K (13. April 2008)

Hallo nochmal, also es handelt sich um das Bike, welches ich verlinkt habe, die Angaben die ich gemacht habe sind falsch.

Vielleicht könnt Ihr mir bitte bei der Rahmengrösse nochmal helfen, wäre echt sehr sehr wichtig, weil ich es morgen bestellen will.

Desweiteren würde mich natürlich eure Meinung zu dem Bike interessieren!?

Gruss Marc


----------



## Kurbelmaxe (13. April 2008)

Hallo, 
fahre ein Offroad Lite. (Bild auf einigen Seiten zuvor, weiß)
Meine Schrittlänge: 89cm, Rahmengrösse 52er! Ich würde nicht zu groß nehmen, da Du dann dem Rahmen seine Wendigkeit im Trail nimmst. das Teil geht wie die Sau, siehe auch den Test in der letzten Mountainbike , 4/08: Testsieger!! Ich hab übrigens eine Gabel mit U Turn: genial!! 
Gruß Kurbelmaxe


----------



## Burt! (14. April 2008)

Brensleitung verlegen!!!?

Hallo zusammen,

baue mir gerade einen Racer auf Basis des X-Lite Rahmens von Müsing. Als Bremse kommt dabei eine Avid Juicy Ultimate zum Einsatz!

Beim Verlegen der hinteren Bremsleitung mußte ich jedoch feststellen, daß man die Bremsleitung nicht einfach in die Metalllaschen unterm Oberrohr hineinbekommt (so wie ich es von meinen anderen Bikes kenne).

Wie löse ich das Problem am besten? Bremsleitung demontieren oder einfach die Laschen aufdremeln?? 

THX
Burt!


----------



## Oetti03 (14. April 2008)

Ich hab die Bremsleitung eh kürzen müssen. Dann hab ich sie einfach durchgeschoben und neu verpresst. Wenn Du dann noch die mitgelieferten Plastikhüllen ein bissle abnimmst passen die auch noch rein. Hält und sieht gut aus. 

Wenn Du allerdings nicht mehr kürzen kannst bzw neu verpressen willst, weils dann zu kurz wär, musst dir so seitliche Adapter kaufen. http://bike-components.de/catalog/B...Felge?osCsid=ee83f52ea9f4c506070aeb68310e84a8
Oder anderweitig behelfen. Sonst bekommst die Bremsleitung nicht hinein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## max123 (14. April 2008)

Einfach die Leitung auf machen und durch führen. Hält dann auch besser als wenn sie nur eingesteckt wird.

Dürfte normal auch mit der Olive auf der Leitung durch gehen so das du die leitung nur einmal rauschrauben brauchst und dann wieder reinschrauben ohne die Leitung zu kürzen.


----------



## metu (15. April 2008)

hallo müsing-gemeinde,
ich bin heut ein müsing offroad lite (matt grau, xt, reba sl, magura louise...) gefahren. ein wie ich finde schönes rad mit solider ausstattung für den preis (1099,- eur).

nun bin ich auf dieses angebot für 999,- gestoßen:
http://www.muesing-bikes.de/grafik/ad_offroad_lite2.jpg

kennt jemand dieses rad genauer? ...es steht ja nicht viel dabei.
z.b. der rahmen: ganz offensichtlich ist dies nicht der reguläre offroad lite rahmen. was ist davon zu halten?
die federgabel (manitou r7 super) sagt mir auch nicht viel.
ich wäre für unterstützende ratschläge sehr dankbar.

gruß tobias

edit: habe nun doch was gefunden...

Rahmen Müsing Offroad lite Mod. KSL
Rahmenfarbe Perlmutt mit Carbon Dekor
Gabel Manitou R 7 Super Modell 2009
Steuersatz Ritchey Zero Logic
Vorbau Syncros
Lenker Syncros DH
Griff Ritchey
Sattelstütze Syncros
Sattel Fizik Nisene
Bremshebel Avid Juicy 5
Bremsen Avid Juicy 5
HR Nabe Shimano 756
VR Nabe Shimano 756
Speichen DT Competition 2,0-1,8 schwarz
Felgen Rigida Taurus Disc
Reifen Conti Mountain King
Schlauch SV 13
Felgenband Ritchey
Kurbel 	Shimano XT 2008
Innenlager Shimano XT
Kassette Shimano Deore 11 / 32
Kette Shimano HG 53
Umwerfer Shimano XT 2008
Schaltwerk Shimano XT 2008
Schalthebel Shimano Deore

ok, KSL ist die rahmenbezeichnug (angebot 1 für 1099,- und angebot 2 für 999,- haben den KSL)
bei angebot 1 sind die laufräder besser (mavic crossride) und das paket scheint mir insgesamt etwas runder - wobei das für 999,- optisch viel schöner ist...

schätze beide räder sind gut für einen einsteiger wie mich und sprengen auch nicht meinen kostenrahmen.
werde noch 1-2 nächte drüber schlafen.


----------



## jetos15 (15. April 2008)

2 Müsings in Münsingen


----------



## IGGY (16. April 2008)

Schicke Trikots 
Aber mach doch mal das Bild was kleiner bitte!


----------



## jetos15 (16. April 2008)

ja so is besser kanns leider nich mehr löschen


----------



## nikerider (16. April 2008)

Hmm, die Gesichter (und Räder) kommen mir bekannt vor 

Hi Alex, ich hoff ich hab jetzt den richtigen von beiden, ihr seit aber beide angemeldet 

Was war los in Münsingen, die Bilder sind schön geworden (u. a. im svz ), aber ganz vorne biste nicht gelandet. Ich bin erst garnicht gestartet, Form war so schlecht das ich vorm Besenwegen rumgekurvt wäre 

Lg Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4l3x (16. April 2008)

lief einfach nur bescheiden bei mir.. hinterbau zu und sowas. naja war auch erste rennen dieses jahr


----------



## nikerider (16. April 2008)

4l3x schrieb:


> lief einfach nur bescheiden bei mir.. hinterbau zu und sowas. naja war auch erste rennen dieses jahr



Hinterbau zu 
Mit Schlamm/Dreck denk ich mal, hmm hab eigentlich gehört es soll bis auf den Trails ziemlich trocken gewesen sein...

Ich hab jetzt gestern meine erste Ld in dem Jahr gemacht und sieht eingentlich ganz gut aus, trotz Dauerkrankheit. Am 27.4. steig ich dann auch wieder ins Renngeschehen ein 

Fährste die restlichen BL-Rennen auch noch, 
vllt sieht man sich ja mal 

Lg Sven


----------



## 4l3x (16. April 2008)

bei uns wars nochnicht wirklich trocken. hinterbau war nicht richtig zu aber hinterrad schliff vor ganzen dreck. ja fahre noch die andern bl rennen.
27.4 naumburg? da bin ich zumindest..


----------



## nikerider (16. April 2008)

4l3x schrieb:


> bei uns wars nochnicht wirklich trocken. hinterbau war nicht richtig zu aber hinterrad schliff vor ganzen dreck. ja fahre noch die andern bl rennen.
> 27.4 naumburg? da bin ich zumindest..



Nene, bin am 27. in Kirchen-Hausen am Start, Forestman (Marathon) 
Wir wohnen auch nicht gerade nebeneinander


----------



## IGGY (29. April 2008)

Heute ist wieder ein neues Teil für meinen Umbau eingetroffen!




Bald ist es fertig


----------



## IGGY (6. Mai 2008)

So nun ist es vollbracht!


----------



## 4l3x (6. Mai 2008)

gefällt! gewicht? da fehlt nur noch nen müsing flaschenhalter  ich hab da noch einen ^^


----------



## IGGY (6. Mai 2008)

9,08 Kilo mit Tacho. Ne der PZ bleibt dran


----------



## Tyler1977 (7. Mai 2008)

Sieht imho auch schicker aus, passt mit den roten Akzenten gut zu den Kettenblattschrauben und Schnellspannern


----------



## bikehumanumest (7. Mai 2008)

nikerider schrieb:


> Nene, bin am 27. in Kirchen-Hausen am Start, Forestman (Marathon)
> Wir wohnen auch nicht gerade nebeneinander



he sven...

hab dich seit K-H nicht mehr gesehen...wie gehts ?
dort mit starrgabel war suboptimal, jetzt hab ich die fox drinnen(bild folgt...wirklich diesmal)...jetzt kann man damit richtig biken...dass ich in wittnau nicht den starthügel hochgekommen bin hatte andere gründe    
btw. hab dich dort vermisst...

joe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danielsan79 (17. Mai 2008)

Hat jemand schon das weisse Müsing Hardtail dass es zur Zeit als Angebot für 1599Euro gibt? Es sieht ja Optisch ganz gut aus aber taugt es auch was?


----------



## Tyler1977 (17. Mai 2008)

War Testsieger und mit Abstand das leichteste Bike im Test in der vorletzten Mountainbike.


----------



## nikerider (17. Mai 2008)

bikehumanumest schrieb:


> he sven...
> 
> hab dich seit K-H nicht mehr gesehen...wie gehts ?
> dort mit starrgabel war suboptimal, jetzt hab ich die fox drinnen(bild folgt...wirklich diesmal)...jetzt kann man damit richtig biken...dass ich in wittnau nicht den starthügel hochgekommen bin hatte andere gründe
> ...



Hmm,
hab extra noch mitm Dieter darüber geschwätzt und er meinte ich bin der einzigste der den Tc fährt, hab dich auch nicht in Wittnau gesehen....

Wie liefs denn 

Der Starthügel jaja 
Dort liefs bei mir eigentlich ganz gut, nur in der letzten Runde war die Kette unten und ich durfte hochschieben, jetzt weiß ich auch wieso ich in k-h krämpfe hatte, kommt vom Laufen...

Ich seh grad du willst in Hausach auch fahren, ich denk mal das wir uns dort mal wieder sehen 


Wies mir geht, naja...
Läuft jetzt eigentlich ganz gut, Grundlagen sind laut Herzklinik jetzt endlich exzellent nur hab ich halt noch keine Intervalle alla eb und k3. Da der Winter halt nichts war muss die die ganzen sachen jetzt halt während der Wettkampfsaison machen und dann mir dann halt am Wochenende mit genug km Intervallen nicht so viele Hoffungen machen...aber passt 

Dann mal bis morgen 
Lg Sven


----------



## Oetti03 (17. Mai 2008)

So Leute...

hab noch bissle investiert  

Update 17.05.08:

Mavic SLR Disc
Magura Marta 180/160 in schwarz
Continental Race King 2.2
Magura Durin MD80R













Wenn ich jetzt noch günstig an ne XTR-Kurbel komm ists wirklich fertig


----------



## racejo (17. Mai 2008)

Mir würde eine Noir besser gefallen. Keroson verkauft grad eine neue.


----------



## IGGY (17. Mai 2008)

Schaut gut aus 
Der LRS gefällt mir gut!


----------



## bikehumanumest (17. Mai 2008)

nikerider schrieb:


> hab dich auch nicht in Wittnau gesehen....
> 
> Wie liefs denn
> 
> ...



in wittnau bin ich gleich wieder weg,senioren sind ja um 9uhr schon gestartet und mein rennen war auch nicht so prickelnd,trotz platz 5,da muß eigentlich noch mehr gehen... morgen in hausach siehts aber auch nicht so gut aus...bin erkältet...werde aber starten,wenn schon mal was in der nähe ist...fahre aber nicht mit dem müsing,also schnell raus aus dem müsing-thread...

gute nacht und bis morgen,
joe


----------



## nikerider (17. Mai 2008)

bikehumanumest schrieb:


> in wittnau bin ich gleich wieder weg,senioren sind ja um 9uhr schon gestartet und mein rennen war auch nicht so prickelnd,trotz platz 5,da muß eigentlich noch mehr gehen... morgen in hausach siehts aber auch nicht so gut aus...bin erkältet...werde aber starten,wenn schon mal was in der nähe ist...fahre aber nicht mit dem müsing,also schnell raus aus dem müsing-thread...
> 
> gute nacht und bis morgen,
> joe



Hab gedacht das wird immer erst eine viertel Stunde vor Start entschieden 
Aber halt recht, wird schlammig oder halt auf jedenfall nicht trocken^^

Wünsch ich dir auch, auf ein gutes Rennen,
n bisschen Werbung und keine Sturze 

Lg Sven


----------



## jetos15 (18. Mai 2008)

also der slr macht optisch doch einiges her 
sher schönes x-lite!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrStrangelove (19. Mai 2008)

Ich bin jetzt auch stolzer Müsing-Fahrer:






Müsing Offroad Lite 3.

Es kommen die Tage noch Racing Ralphs drauf und Ergon GX1 Griffe.

Ist zwar kein Racer aber ein Müsing


----------



## Tyler1977 (19. Mai 2008)

Schön!
Ich würde den klobigen Fizik aber auch irgendwann mal austauschen...pottenhässlich die Dinger...


----------



## Plums (23. Mai 2008)

Is der Testsiger aus einen der letzten MB-Magazine, oder?


----------



## Tyler1977 (23. Mai 2008)

Jepp.


----------



## IGGY (24. Mai 2008)




----------



## Fusion-Racer (24. Mai 2008)

Sehr schickes Bike  , nur die Felgenaufkleber+Traktorreifen passen finde Ich nicht sonderlich gut zum eher schlanken, schlichten Rahmen.

By the way, wie fährt sich die Sid mit 180er Scheibe ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (24. Mai 2008)

Die fährt sich ganz gut. Ich werde mir aber Ende des Jahres die neue SID zulegen!


----------



## guido11 (24. Mai 2008)

Iggy,wirklich schickes Bike.Aber die Reifen..........................


----------



## IGGY (24. Mai 2008)

Danke Guido. Aber die laufen halt super!


----------



## inhumanity (29. Mai 2008)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Schön!
> Ich würde den klobigen Fizik aber auch irgendwann mal austauschen...pottenhässlich die Dinger...



absolut, versaut die komplette Optik des Bikes

...

Auch wenn die Laufräder wirklich gut sind, die "American Classic" Aufschrift ist einfach nur *Homo*...


----------



## 4l3x (1. Juni 2008)

jetos und meins aufm feldberg heute


----------



## Fusion-Racer (1. Juni 2008)

Eure Räder ( Mtb und Rennrad ) sind geil, aber die Flaschenhalter finde ICH hässlich, die sehen billig aus. 
Müsst Ihr die fahren oder warum habt Ihr die montiert ?


----------



## Tyler1977 (1. Juni 2008)

Das sind die von Müsing, die sind automatisch dabei.


----------



## 4l3x (1. Juni 2008)

und die halten die flasche auch perfekt fest


----------



## nikerider (1. Juni 2008)

4l3x schrieb:


> jetos und meins aufm feldberg heute



Was macht ihr denn aufm Feldberg, nicht ein bisschen arg weit weg von zuhause^^

Lg Sven


----------



## jetos15 (1. Juni 2008)

feldberg im taunus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milass (2. Juni 2008)

du fährst aufn feldi und sachst nix?
ps, schickes bike! !  was hast du für reifen drauf?


----------



## max123 (2. Juni 2008)

4l3x schrieb:


> jetos und meins aufm feldberg heute



Hi Jungs, schicke Räder 

habe heute gehört das einem die Kette von euch gerissen ist, hoffe ist nichts passiert.
Kann es mir aber nicht erklären da beide eigentlich direkt gut vernietet waren.

Hoffe das die Räder sonst gut vormontiert waren und alles zu eurer zufriedenheit war 

Gruß Max, der eure Räder gebaut hat


----------



## max123 (2. Juni 2008)

Milass schrieb:


> du fährst aufn feldi und sachst nix?
> ps, schickes bike! !  was hast du für reifen drauf?



Michelin Pro Light 2 müssten das sein.


----------



## jetos15 (2. Juni 2008)

stimmt 
ja war bei mir mit derkette.
gerissen is zum glück noch nicht, aber es war einfach kakke zu fahren. di kette is als drübergerutscht und war am klackern wie sau etc.
hatte dasselbe problem auch schon an meinem x-lite offorad. da is die kette gerissen, beim sprint am berg...
ansonsten alles super montiert und eingestellt :thumbs up: =)


----------



## max123 (2. Juni 2008)

mit der Kette ist einfach das Problem bei uns das wir keine Probefahrten machen. Das macht normal der Fachhändler nochmal vor Ort und am Montageständer merkt man das nicht -.-

naja solange nichts passiert ist es ja gut


----------



## jetos15 (2. Juni 2008)

ja hat der ganz toll gemacht


----------



## 4l3x (2. Juni 2008)

@ max: danke  die ersten 340km übers we haben sie gut überstanden!


----------



## max123 (2. Juni 2008)

freut mich  

wünsch euch viel Spaß und Erfolg mit dem neuen Material.


----------



## inhumanity (6. Juni 2008)

der hässliche Carbon-Flaschenhalter bringt sogar noch richtig Kohle bei ebay:

http://cgi.ebay.de:80/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190224755208&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNA:DE:1123

^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (6. Juni 2008)

Ich finde ihn auch häßlich! Aber anscheinend sehen das andere anders


----------



## 4l3x (6. Juni 2008)

geschmackssache! und wie gesagt: ich werde nie im leben ne flasche im trial verlieren!

und damits nich ganz so sinnlos ist:


----------



## IGGY (6. Juni 2008)

Ja da hast du recht. Ich habe auch den Tune Wasserträger runtergeschmissen, da ich imnmer die Flasche verloren habe. Die PZ Halter sind auch Klasse! Sieht schön aus dein Fuhrpark! Das MTB sieht meinem sehr ähnlich


----------



## 4l3x (6. Juni 2008)

andersrum. deins schaut meinem sehr ähnlich  du hast zuletzt umgebaut ^^


----------



## IGGY (6. Juni 2008)

Okay. Wir einigen uns darauf das sie sich ähneln. Beide sind aber auf Ihre Weise schön


----------



## jetos15 (6. Juni 2008)

ja un was is mit meinem?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (6. Juni 2008)

Das ist auch so schön wie unsere! Eigentlich wie alle Müsing´s hier


----------



## inhumanity (6. Juni 2008)

sacht ma' Jungs..wo bekommt man eigentlich Müsing Bekleidung (Trikot usw.) her? Direkt über Müsing?
Als Fanboy muß man doch anständig uniformiert sein...


----------



## jetos15 (7. Juni 2008)

also ich glaub nur direkt


----------



## inhumanity (14. Juni 2008)

so Kollegen, mein Müsing ist auch endlich eingetroffen. 
Leider ca. 500km entfernt von mir, in meiner Heimat 
- werde das Bike also erst Ende nächster Woche in Empfang nehmen können. *sniff*

Vielleicht habt Ihr ja noch ein paar "Tuning/Aufmotz-Tipps" parat?







zuvor habe ich diese Stadtschlampe R.I.P durch die Gegend geprügelt, ja geprügelt:


----------



## Tyler1977 (14. Juni 2008)

Das Übliche:

Spacerturm weg!

Hast Du das so aufbauen lassen oder über den Müsing Konfigurator?


----------



## 4l3x (15. Juni 2008)

tuningmaßname: american classic lrs. hättest du auch gleich mitbestellen sollen! ist doch nicht die sondervariante, sonst hätte das rad doch schon die amc lrs?


----------



## inhumanity (15. Juni 2008)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Hast Du das so aufbauen lassen oder über den Müsing Konfigurator?



ist geheim   



4l3x schrieb:


> tuningmaßname: american classic lrs. hättest du auch gleich mitbestellen sollen! ist doch nicht die sondervariante, sonst hätte das rad doch schon die amc lrs?



Habe mich bewusst gegen das Sonderangebot entschieden und bewusst die American Classic nicht genommen. Mag zwar für manche nicht nachvollziehbar sein aber mich stört der *überdimensionale* American Classic Schrifftzug gewaltig und überhaupt, die Mavic Crossride brauchen sich nicht zu verstecken. 

Und zur "Sondervariante" ... die Magura Julie sind mal richtig beschi**** verarbeitet, stattdessen Juicy Seven. Der Fiizifaskfizzziiefiza-Sattel ist potthässlich, außerdem wollte ich einen Flatlenker und Schwalbe-Bereifung...


----------



## Tyler1977 (15. Juni 2008)

1. Die Schriftzüge kann man auch abziehen

2. Sind da Louise dran und die finde ich bedeutend besser als die Juicys.

3. Reifen/Sattel/Lenker wären Verhandlungssache mit deinem Händler gewesen. Aber naja, was solls. Hauptsache Spaß machts!!!


----------



## Danielsan79 (15. Juni 2008)

Stimmt, diese Müsing Sondermodelle sind auch richtig günstig weil es da ja nochmals Rbatt gibt, hätte es für 1400 Euro haben können, günstiger als jeder Versender. Hab mich aber dann doch für das Cube Reaction K24 entschieden. Was mich an dem Rahmen stört ist dass Ober und Unterrohr vorne sich nicht treffen, das finde ich optisch nicht so schön und dass das Oberrohr nicht so stark nach hinten abfällt.


----------



## inhumanity (15. Juni 2008)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> 1. Die Schriftzüge kann man auch abziehen
> 
> 2. Sind da Louise dran



die meinte ich ja, verwechselt...  



Tyler1977 schrieb:


> bedeutend besser als die Juicys.



Du meinst sicher die Leistung, also wie ich das hier im Forum mitbekommen habe, gibt es da gespaltene Meinungen, vielleicht eine Glaubensfrage? Also subjektiv..



Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Reifen/Sattel/Lenker wären Verhandlungssache mit deinem Händler gewesen. Aber naja, was solls. Hauptsache Spaß machts!!!



Aber nicht bei diesem Komplettangebot, da muß man das Bike so nehmen wie es angeboten wird. Hat schon seinen Sinn, dieser günstige Preis..

Ich werde jedenfalls mit den Mavic Laufrädern glücklich sein  



Danielsan79 schrieb:


> Was mich an dem Rahmen stört ist dass Ober und Unterrohr vorne sich nicht treffen, das finde ich optisch nicht so schön und dass das Oberrohr nicht so stark nach hinten abfällt.



Tun sie doch, also treffen. Allerdings nur einen Hauch..

Ähnlicher Grund warum ich den X-Lite Offroad Rahmen, obwohl leichter, von vorne herein kategorisch ausgeschlossen haben. Ober und Unterrohr treffen sich 0, und überhaupt, dieser spindeldürre Rahmen erinnert mehr an Trekking-Cross als an MTB, und dann in Kombination mit üppiger Bereifung... Unproportionierter geht echt nimmer *schauder*

Aber jedem das seine, der eine mag lieber Schokoeis, der andere Vanille - hauptsache die Haare liegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danielsan79 (15. Juni 2008)

Den X-Lite Rahmen mag ich noch weniger als den Offroad. Diese Spindeldürren Rahmen mag ich auch überhaupt nicht. Deswegen hab ich auch das Cube Reactionj genommen, ein Carbon Rahmen ist zwar nochmals viel fetter aber auch leider zu teuer  Beim Reaction Rahmen treffen sich die beiden Rohre extrem. Ich hatte das Müsing auch auf meiner Liste, das Sondermodell ist schon ein sehr gutes Angebot für das Geld und man bekommt ja eh nochmal einen fetten Rabatt drauf. Hab mich dann aber doch für das rote Cube entschieden, das Müsing gibt es auch nicht in 18 Zoll.

Ich hätte als erstes Optik Tuning weisse Bremsen geholt, die ja normalerweise schon drann sind  Dann einen weissen schlanken Sattel, z.B SLR. Schwarze Kurbeln würden auch nicht schlecht aussehen und man könnte mal schauen wie ein weisser Vorbau wirkt (Ritchey WCS).


----------



## IGGY (15. Juni 2008)

Hallo Leute
Bin gerade aus Willingen zurück! War wieder super 
Ich habe mir am Nokonstand Nokon´s verlegen laßen. Bilder kommen später!
Leider war mal wieder kein Müsingstand vertreten  Schade! Warum kommen die da eigentlich nicht hin? Weis das jemand?


----------



## IGGY (27. Juni 2008)

So hier nun mit den neuen Nokon´s und den getauschen Pedalen.


----------



## JDEM (27. Juni 2008)

IGGY schrieb:


> Warum kommen die da eigentlich nicht hin? Weis das jemand?



Um die völlig überteuerten Standgebühren nicht zahlen zu müssen, für viele Hersteller hat das Bike-Festival stark an Attraktivität verloren (und das meiner Meinung nach zu Recht)!


----------



## Svader (28. Juni 2008)

noch ein "echtes"
98er Haida (gleicher Rahmen wie Raven)
so wie's dasteht 9916g




Gruß
Svader


----------



## IGGY (28. Juni 2008)

Hast du dich im Thread vertan? Ich sehe da kein Müsing


----------



## Tyler1977 (28. Juni 2008)

Der Rahmen stammt wohl von Müsing...


----------



## Svader (29. Juni 2008)

Wer sich mit Müsing auskennt, der sieht auch eins


----------



## CSB (29. Juni 2008)

Mein erstes "gescheites" bike war ein 97'er Focus Killer Bee...damals gab's exakt den selben Rahmen (und andere Focus-Bikes) auch von Müsing.
Gehörte damals alles zur Derby Cycles Gruppe...wie's heute mit der Verbindung Müsing-Focus steht weiß ich nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## max123 (2. Juli 2008)

CSB hat recht allderding hat Müsing heute mit Focus garnichts mehr am Hut!


----------



## WoodyW (9. Juli 2008)

Hi
ich hab mal ne Frage du hast geschrieben 2007 das du ne Rock Shox Judy J1 hast
mein ZUkuenftiges Bike hat eventl. eine.
Aber die ist doch nicht einstellbar oder? -ich bekomm ne 80mm-ist das gleiche mit der Feststellung oder?
Nervt das nicht?
Wenns dich hier noch gibt schreib ma zuerueck


----------



## IGGY (11. Juli 2008)

Hallo Jungs
Eure Meinung ist gefragt. Es soll eine neue Gabel her!
Welche paßt am besten Eurer Meinung nach? Durin in weiß oder schwarz? Oder eine SID Team 2009 in weiß oder schwarz?
Was würdet Ihr verbauen?


----------



## Tyler1977 (11. Juli 2008)

Ist 'ne Glaubensfrage...
Ich würd die Durin nehmen, die SID ist aber auch fein.
Da Du den weissen Eierschrubber an der Stütze hast würde ich die Gabel auch wieder in weiss nehmen.
Warum willst Du überhaupt aufrüsten? Ist deine SID hinüber?


----------



## IGGY (11. Juli 2008)

Ne. Ich will was neues haben! Der Eierschrubber wird aber eh noch neu bezogen. Von daher ist die Farbe anpaÃbar! Wenn jemand Interesse an meiner SID hat, kann er sich gerne melden. FÃ¼r 200â¬ gebe ich sie ab!


----------



## max123 (11. Juli 2008)

ganz klar SID 2009!

Die war doch vor kurzem im Test mit 5 anderen Gabel. Ich weiß nur noch das ne F 100 RLC und eine Durin dabei waren und sie die leichteste und steifste Gabel war was mich doch sehr verwundert hat.

Hatte sie in weiß letzte Woche in der Hand und muss sagen das sie auch ein sehr guten eindruck macht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (11. Juli 2008)

Okay! Als 100er oder meinste 80er? Was paßt besser ins X-Lite?


----------



## max123 (11. Juli 2008)

getestet wurde die 100er!

naja in den X-Lite passen eigentlich beide gut. Wie bist du den mit der alten 100er zurecht gekommen?


----------



## IGGY (11. Juli 2008)

Das war eine 80er! Gut. Aber an meinem Teamrad ist eine 100er verbaut und ich bin mit dem Federweg sehr zufrieden. Nur habe ich bedenken, das das Rad dann vorne zu hoch kommt.


----------



## max123 (11. Juli 2008)

upps, auf den Bildern siehts aus wie eine 100er

im X-Lite würde ich wohl eine 80er fahren. Wann braucht man schonmal den ganzen Federweg oder hat das Gefühl das es zu wenig Federweg ist?


----------



## CSB (11. Juli 2008)

100 oder 80 mm? 


Was für'ne Frage...80 natürlich!!

..was spricht für 100?  Wollt ihr mit nem X-Lite Touren fahren??


----------



## IGGY (11. Juli 2008)

Nunja. Hier sind viele Trails auf denen man gerne auch mal mehr Federweg hat. Wenn ich mit meinem Teamrad unterwegs bin, kann ich nach der Tour immer sehen, das ich den ganzen Federweg genutzt habe. Meint Ihr 100 baut soviel höher?


----------



## jetos15 (12. Juli 2008)

ich hab die 100er durin drin. macht erst probleme bei steigung an die 30%. In Heubach hatte ich an den steilen stücken keine probleme also is das eig kein problem. bin mit dem federweg sehr zufrieden, war erst auch skeptisch.


----------



## IGGY (12. Juli 2008)

Hallo 
Also ich kann eine SID Team fÃ¼r 418â¬ haben, aber die hat nur 80mm. Was meint Ihr. Eine Durin fÃ¼r den gleichen Preis mit 100mm oder lieber die SID mit 80mm?


----------



## kona86 (12. Juli 2008)

Ich würde die 80mm nehmen! Verändert deine Geometrie nicht und reicht vollkommen aus.


----------



## IGGY (12. Juli 2008)

So. Ich habe mir gerade eine SID Team in weiß geordert mit 80mm Federweg. Bin mal gespannt wie sie ist!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (15. Juli 2008)

So nun ist sie da. Die Gabel kann auf 100mm umgebaut werden.


----------



## 4l3x (15. Juli 2008)

durin sieht besser aus


----------



## Mann auf Suppe (16. Juli 2008)

Hallo Leute, 

jetzt kann ich mich auch endlich mal hier verewigen. Habe gestern mein neues Schätzchen abgeholt: *freu*

Ein Müsing "Lite Offroad" Ltd. Edition:

- RockShox Reba-SL Gabel mit Poploc
- Mavic Crossride 
- Avid Juicy 5
- XT-Austattung 
- ein paar Synchros-Teile (Vorbau, Sattelstütze...) 
- Conti MountainKing 2.2
- Sattel Fizik Nisene "Wing Flex"
- BBB Barends
- BBB Carbon-Flaschenhalter
- BBB Kettenstrebenschutz (Neopren)
- Topeak Satteltasche

Vielleicht gefällt es ja dem ein oder anderen


----------



## noir79 (16. Juli 2008)

Erinnert mich ein wenig an meines - habe aber das Limited Modell ohne Änderungen (bis auf Racing Ralph in 2.1 und XTR-Pedale) genommen, wie es war. Muss mal bei Gelegenheit Fotos machen. Der weisse Sattel versifft ziemlich schnell 

Spacerturm bleibt aber nicht, oder? Pedale wären auch net so mein Fall. Sieht insgesamt nach einer sehr aufrechten Sitzposition aus.


----------



## Mann auf Suppe (16. Juli 2008)

Ich habe schon noch einige Änderungen geplant, wenn ich andere Kostenblöcke vom Hals habe 

Zukunftsmusik:

- Spacerturm reduzieren
- kürzerer Vorbau mit weniger Steigung
- Klickpedale
- was sich noch so ergibt


Zur "aufrechten Sitzposition" muss ich sagen, dass ich 1,90m bin und mich erst mit dem Bike "arrangieren" muss


----------



## noir79 (16. Juli 2008)

Genau so hab ichs eigentlich auch gemacht - erstmal ein paar Spacer draufgelassen und geguckt, wie es denn nun am besten ist. 3x abgesägt und immer noch zu kurz wollte ich dann doch nicht 

Deine Grösse hab ich nicht ganz, dafür aber nicht grad die kürzesten Arme. Zu mir ist ein flacherer 130er Vorbau unterwegs statt dem recht hohen 110er-Standard-Vorbau. Tauscht mein Händler ja alles für lau aus, solang die Teile nicht verkratzt sind etc


----------



## Mann auf Suppe (16. Juli 2008)

@ Noir79
Kannst du denn mal ein Bild von deinem Bike (bzw. Lenker / Vorbau) machen ?


PS: Die Optik bei mir stört mich schon ein wenig, das steht außer Frage. Aber ich werde beim Händler auch mal wegen Teiletausch anfragen


----------



## noir79 (16. Juli 2008)

Klar kann ich - z Zt sind aber noch 15mm Spacer drin und der 110er-Standard-Vorbau von Ritchey. Aber wenn Dir das hilft, kein Prob. Wann die Neuteile hier eintreffen, weiss ich net - müsste nächste Woche irgendwann sein, dann gehen auch dei Spacer weg. Hab das Bike ja auch noch keine 4 Wochen.

Und ja, der schwarze Batzen da am Vorbau auf der nichtsichtbaren Seite ist ne Klingel  Hab zwar trotzdem nen Jogger umgefahren, aber naja...

*klick*


----------



## max123 (16. Juli 2008)

Ihr habt auch zwei unterschiedliche Bikes

Mann auf Suppe hat das LTD für 999 und noir79 den Testsieger aus der Mountainbike 04/08 für 1599

Nur mal so als kurze Info


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrStrangelove (16. Juli 2008)

Wollt ich auch gerade sagen, das von noir79 erinnert mich doch stark an meins.
Ich werde mal beim Rose SSV gucken dass ich einen vernünftigen Sattel bekomme und so den Fizik in die Tonne kloppen kann.


----------



## noir79 (16. Juli 2008)

Deshalb schrieb ich ja "es erinnert mich _ein wenig_ an meines" - ging ja nur um den Vorbau


----------



## Mann auf Suppe (16. Juli 2008)

@ noir79 - Thx für Foto

So, Ritchey-Vorbau (ohne Riser) und Ritchey-Flatbarlenker sind bestellt. 

Zusätzlich wird noch mit den Spacern "gespielt" und mal zu sehen wie Racing-Position, bzw. Berg-auf Position am Besten passt *ik freu mer*

Mache dann neue Bilder wenn die Komponenten dran sind.

Letzendlich passen Riserlenker und Barends optisch eh nicht sooo toll zusammen. Außerdem ist der 58er-Lenker besser als ein megabreiter.


----------



## IGGY (17. Juli 2008)

So!
Ich habe nun mal neue Bilder gemacht!


----------



## Fusion-Racer (17. Juli 2008)

Sorry, aber mir gefällt die neue SID überhaupt nicht.
Die orangen ( oder sehen nur so hell durch den Blitz aus ) Decals an der Gabel passen leider nicht wirklich zum Rest.
-> MIR hat die alte SID deutlich besser gefallen, aber ansonsten sehr schönes Bike


----------



## IGGY (17. Juli 2008)

Ne das sieht nur so aus. Die sind rot! Die neue SID ist aber um Welten besser wie die alte!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## inhumanity (17. Juli 2008)

so, meins ist erstmal fertig

mit allem drum und dran ca. 10,9kg






ohne Bar-Ends






Kommandozentrale


----------



## IGGY (17. Juli 2008)

Sieht gut aus!


----------



## Fusion-Racer (17. Juli 2008)

Schön, nur die Ritchey-Griffe sind finde ich grausam.


----------



## inhumanity (17. Juli 2008)

Fusion-Racer schrieb:


> Schön, nur die Ritchey-Griffe sind finde ich grausam.



kann ich bestätigen, auch was das Handling betrifft, werden in Zukunft abgelöst


----------



## Tyler1977 (17. Juli 2008)

Ergons oder die Ritchey WCS.

Was das X-Lite angeht: Mir gefallen die Decals auch nicht. Aber die gibt's doch glaube ich auch in anderen Farben oder irre ich mich? Ich hab die SID hier doch auch schon mit orangenen und silbernen Decals gesehen...


----------



## IGGY (18. Juli 2008)

Ja aber die orangen und silbernen paßen nicht. In natura sieht das rot echt besser aus, wie auf den Fotos!


----------



## Fusion-Racer (18. Juli 2008)

Dann mach doch mal bitte Fotos wo die Declas annähernd rot und nicht so orange aussehen


----------



## IGGY (18. Juli 2008)

Mache ich nach meinem Urlaub. Bis in zwei Wochen. Gruß IGGY


----------



## 4l3x (21. Juli 2008)

meins einfach nochmal so...


----------



## [email protected] (22. Juli 2008)

4l3x schrieb:


> meins einfach nochmal so...



ich finde das der schriftzug der Reifen nicht dran passt 
das rad wirkt irgentwie voll 
aber trz schön  

lg DaViD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kurbelmaxe (27. Juli 2008)

Hallo Müsing Fans,
da mein schönes Müsing bei einem unverschuldeten Unfall geschrottet wurde, werde ich mich hier aus dem Müsing Fred verabschieden. Das Rad (Rahmen) hat wirklich Spass gemacht. Supersteif und mit 1812g war das Rahmengewicht auch ok! Also ich war sehr zufrieden mit dem Teilchen. Ich bin in 6 Monaten 4150 km damit gefahren.
Wenn Ihr Bilder sehen wollt, schaut auf mein Album. Die Pics hier hochladen finde ich irgendwie wirr, obwohl ich's schonmal hingekriegt habe.

Kurz zu meinem neuen Bike: natürlich wieder ein Hardtail. Carbon kommt mir nicht ins Haus und wir können hier in Deutschland auch noch gute Alurahmen bauen, ... na, was wird es

Gruß Kurbelmaxe


----------



## Tyler1977 (27. Juli 2008)

Kurbelmaxe schrieb:


> Kurz zu meinem neuen Bike: natürlich wieder ein Hardtail. Carbon kommt mir nicht ins Haus und wir können hier in Deutschland auch noch gute Alurahmen bauen, ... na, was wird es
> 
> Gruß Kurbelmaxe



Votec oder Endorfin?


----------



## [email protected] (27. Juli 2008)

oder bergwerk ;-)


----------



## erix72 (30. Juli 2008)

Hallo verehrte Müsing-Besitzer!

Ich stehe vor der Entscheidung mir ein neues Rad zu kaufen und dachte dabei an ein Müsing Offroad X-Lite. Meine Frage an euch ist welche, der beiden Konfigurationen (kosten dasselbe) ihr als sinnvoller erachtet. Die XT-Gruppe mit LRS Mavic SLR oder die XTR-Gruppe mit LRS American Classic 350?

*Konfigurator X-Lite Offroad:* Shimano DeoreXT 
Magura Durin 
  Ritchey WCS Carbon Lenker, Vorbau und Sattelstütze
Schwalbe Racing Ralph oder Conti Mountain King
Magura Louise 
  Schaltwerk XTR Shadow Carbon
LRS Mavic Crossmax SLR
  Fizik Pave oder Nisene


*Konfigurator X-Lite Offroad:* Shimano XTR 
Magura Durin 
  Ritchey WCS Carbon Lenker, Vorbau und Sattelstütze
Schwalbe Racing Ralph oder Conti Mountain King
Magura Louise 
  Schaltwerk XTR Shadow Carbon
LRS American Classic 350 Disc
  Fizik Pave oder Nisene


           Schon mal Danke im Vorraus.


----------



## 4l3x (30. Juli 2008)

XTR mit amc!


----------



## erix72 (30. Juli 2008)

Ich bin relativ neu im MTB-Bereich. Warum denn XTR mit AMC deiner Meinung nach?


----------



## 4l3x (30. Juli 2008)

weil die AMC genauso gut sind wie die SLR und dabei leichter.
So hättest du nen bike mit XT und SLR.. nunja.. da finde ich die XTR kurbel viel schöner anzuschauen mit AMC und dabei sollte das bike auch noch leichter sein


----------



## erix72 (30. Juli 2008)

Du meinst die AMC sind genauso stabil und rollen genauso leicht wie SLR? 

Hast du sonst noch Anregungen, was die Konfiguration angeht, z.B. bei Reifen, Sattel oder Federgabel (Fox F100 RLC statt Magura Durin MD100 R). Es heißt immer nichts ginge über Fox. Die Durin ist zwar leichter, ihr wird aber gegenüber der Fox mangelnde Steifigkeit nachgesagt.


----------



## 4l3x (30. Juli 2008)

bin nochnie SLR gefahren - deswegen kann ich das nicht beurteilen...
Federgabel: Durin! , Bremse: Marta, Reifen ist eig egal.. , Sattel: der dir passt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tyler1977 (30. Juli 2008)

Würde auch die Durin/Marta variante nehmen.
Reifen Schwalbe wegen dem besseren Durchschlagschutz, LRS sind Glaubensfrage.
Die AMC sind schön, aber nur ohne Decals. Mir gefallen die Mavis insgesamt besser, bin beide aber noch nicht gefahren.
Die XT reicht eigentlich vollkommen aus, der Mehrpreis zur XTR lohnt sich eigentlich kaum.


----------



## erix72 (30. Juli 2008)

Danke für eure Tipps. Ich schau mir morgen mal im Müsing Basislager in Bad Neuenahr ein Offroad Lite an, weil sie leider kein X-lite haben; aber die Geometrie is' ja identisch.

Ist die Marta-Bremsleistung nicht geringer als die der Louise? Der Aufpreis für die Marta käme außerdem fast dem einer XTR-Scheibenbremse gleich und die soll (hören sagen) eine sehr gute  Bremsleistung und Dosierbarkeit haben.


----------



## 4l3x (30. Juli 2008)

bei der xtr soll der druckpunkt schwammig sein... bei der marta soll man probleme mit lust haben usw usw..
meine marta funktioniert!^^


----------



## Mann auf Suppe (31. Juli 2008)

4l3x schrieb:


> bei der marta soll man probleme mit lust haben


 
Was kann die Bremse dafür, wenn du Probleme mit deiner Lust hast


----------



## max123 (7. August 2008)

Er meinte Luft  das lag aber an Dichtungen die von Magura schon lange getauscht worden sind und machen somit eine Problemlos Bremse aus der Marta.

Die XTR hat gegenüber der Marta einen schwammigeren Druckpunkt und die Bremsleistung sollte auf gleichem Niveau liegen.


----------



## Mann auf Suppe (8. August 2008)

Kann es sein, dass die Marta (SL) momentan so ziemlich die Referenz auf dem Markt ist ?
Oder was ist rein objektiv die beste Bremse momentan ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CSB (8. August 2008)

Von den leichten Bremsen sicher die "aggressivste" bzw. die mit dem härtesten Druckpunkt.
Daher auch nicht ganz so schön zu dosieren wie z.B. eine Avid Ultimate oder ne XTR.
...letztendlich Geschmackssache


----------



## flix f (8. August 2008)

CSB schrieb:


> Von den leichten Bremsen sicher die "aggressivste" bzw. die mit dem härtesten Druckpunkt.
> Daher auch nicht ganz so schön zu dosieren wie z.B. eine Avid Ultimate oder ne XTR.
> ...letztendlich Geschmackssache



Da habe ich gegensätzliche Erfahrungen Gemacht, meine Marta fand ich besser zu dosieren und den Druckpunkt Angenehmer aber nicht zwangsweise "härter" als bei der XTR

die Referenz im Leichtbau ist noch die Hope Mono minni Pro - (sehr Teuer)

im Herbst soll die Formula R1 rauskommen

die Marta ist eine der am weitesten verbreitetsten Bremsen, manche mögen sie ander haben eine - bisweilen sehr rigerose - antipatie gegen die Marta

XTR/ Marta/ Hope - in dem Bereich kann sich kein Hersteller einen flop leisten, funktionieren alle, der rest ist persönliche präferenz oder Marketing bzw Prioritätensetzung (z.B. Gewicht)


----------



## erix72 (22. August 2008)

Hier ein paar Bilder meines Neuerwerbs:





















Noch sind schwere Shimano-Systempedale dran; die werden aber wahrscheinlich bald XTRs weichen!


----------



## ibinsnur (22. August 2008)

fesches bike, nur warum langer flacher vorbau und dann erst recht spacer und riser?


----------



## inhumanity (22. August 2008)

erix72 schrieb:


> die werden aber wahrscheinlich bald XTRs weichen!



ja, und die wiegen auch "Tonnen" ^^


----------



## Christian Back (22. August 2008)

Aber mal wieder schöne, runde, dünne Rohre...
Das gefällt mir!


----------



## erix72 (22. August 2008)

Die Crank Brothers Egg Beater sind aber teuer und sollen nicht so funktionell wie die XTR sein!?


----------



## erix72 (22. August 2008)

ibinsnur schrieb:


> fesches bike, nur warum langer flacher vorbau und dann erst recht spacer und riser?



Ich wollt eher touren als durchs Geläde boltzen und deswegen was weniger in so 'ner "Race-Haltung" sein. Den Vorbau hätt ich auch besser in 110 oder 100 statt 120 mm genommen. Geht aber auch mit 120 mm.


----------



## inhumanity (22. August 2008)

erix72 schrieb:


> Die Crank Brothers Egg Beater sind aber teuer und sollen nicht so funktionell wie die XTR sein!?



wenn du unbedingt bei SPD bleiben willst, kein Problem

Exustar E-PM25Ti

wiegen satte *125g* weniger als die XTR und liegen preislich gleich:

http://exustar.com/pm25ti.php


----------



## erix72 (22. August 2008)

Die hab ich auch schon gesehen, aber nicht immer das Beste über deren Qualität gehört.

Hast du denn Erfahrung mit Crankies oder Exustar? (Denn grau ist alle Theorie)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## inhumanity (22. August 2008)

erix72 schrieb:


> Hast du denn Erfahrung mit Crankies oder Exustar? (Denn grau ist alle Theorie)



Suche mal hier im Forum nach Themen diesbezüglich und du wirst schnell erkennen, dass es eine Glaubensfrage ist, muss also jeder selbst herausfinden. Manche schwören auf die Egg Beater, andere wiederum haben sie ganz schnell wieder verkauft...


----------



## Tyler1977 (22. August 2008)

Look Quartz sind auch leichter, gute Lager und wiegen weniger...

Ich würde auch nen weissen Sattel montieren.
Solo sieht 'ne weisse Gabel an einem komplett schwarzen Bike etwas verloren aus...


----------



## erix72 (22. August 2008)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Look Quartz sind auch leichter, gute Lager und wiegen weniger...
> 
> Ich würde auch nen weissen Sattel montieren.
> Solo sieht 'ne weisse Gabel an einem komplett schwarzen Bike etwas verloren aus...



Wollt' ich auch ursprunglich. Den Pavé hatten sie nicht in weiß und jetzt probier ich erstmal den Nisene. Schließlich muss der Sattel vornehmlich passen und dann schnieke aussehen.

Zu den Look: Bist du die bereits gefahren und lassen die sich gut ein- und ausklicken?


----------



## Tyler1977 (22. August 2008)

Kumpel von mir hat die und ist sauzufrieden.
In Tests haben die auch gut abgeschnitten.
Ich werde mir die in ein paar Monaten auch holen. Habe die am neuen Bike nur nicht genommen, weil ich an meinen alten Gaerne Bike Schuhen die Cleats nicht mehr wechseln kann.
Da die den Urlaub aber nicht überlebt und ersetzt wurden bin ich jetzt wieder für Alternativen zu haben.
Ich würde aber statt denen sonst auch nur die XT oder XTR nehmen.
Pedalen sehe ich wie deine Einstellung zum Sattel. Müssen funktionieren und da sind Shimanos was Lager und Funktion angeht schon ganz weit vorne.
Und bei so wichtigen Parts sind mir 125 oder 150g Mehrgewicht mal ziemlich schnurz. Man kann sich auch anstellen.


----------



## Christian Back (22. August 2008)

Pedalen solten aber nicht nur leicht sein. Sie müssen auch nach tausende Auslösevorgängen noch sicher "klicken" und vor allen Dingen muß die Lagerung halten. Da ist, bei allen anderen Argumenten pro irgendwatt, Shimanski deutlich überlegen.


----------



## erix72 (24. August 2008)

Nochmal zwei Impressionen vom Sonntag:


----------



## inhumanity (28. August 2008)

nabend!

evt. hat jemand Interesse? Ist neu...







Details:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/131557/cat/all


----------



## unschaltbar (30. August 2008)

Hallo,bin neu hier und arbeite mich gerade durch die Threads hoffe jetzt mal den richtigen gefunden zu haben für mein Anliegen.
Ich bin vor kurzem zu einem sehr schönen "alten"Müsing MTB Rahmen+ LRS+Schalt-Bremshebel DX+Cantilever- Bremsen XT+Steuersatz (alles für 7-fach) gekommen.Alles neu und noch nie verbaut! Siehe Fotos
Der Ramen ist Lila. Rahmennummer F 9-51 259
Also Rahmenhöhe 51cm Baujahr ?
Zum LRS es sind Campagnola Mirox 6082 Alloy-T6 XT Nabe, 36 Loch
Brems-Schalthebel Shimano Dx, Steuersatz Primax,Umwerfer XT
Da der Rahmen für mich (193cm) leider zu klein ist,würde ich ihn gerne verkaufen (natürlich am Besten das ganze Paket zusammen)
Gibt es dafür überhaupt einen Markt? Und wie hoch wird so etwas gehandelt? Vielleicht hat ja auch einer von euch Interesse.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## racejo (30. August 2008)

Lieber mal im Classic Forum fragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## max123 (31. August 2008)

erix78, ist ein 52er rahmen oder?

ich kenne das bike


----------



## erix72 (1. September 2008)

max123 schrieb:


> erix78, ist ein 52er rahmen oder?
> 
> ich kenne das bike



Ich darf doch bitten! 72! Ja, ein 52 cm Rahmen. 

Gib mir mal ein Tipp, woher du das Rad kennst?


----------



## max123 (1. September 2008)

ich schreib dir eine pn

wer ist den von euch auf der eurobike dieses jahr?


----------



## karmakiller (3. September 2008)

Kann mir jemand sagen, ob es für das X-Lite Offroad auch passende Sattelklemmen gibt, die mit einem Hebel verschließbar sind  ?


----------



## 4l3x (3. September 2008)

natürlich! warum denn nicht?


----------



## karmakiller (3. September 2008)

ich dachte der Durchmesser sei zu gering, welches Maß braucht man da ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erix72 (3. September 2008)

karmakiller schrieb:


> ich dachte der Durchmesser sei zu gering, welches Maß braucht man da ?



Auf die Gefahr hin dir nichts Neues zu erzählen: der Durchmesser beträgt 27,2 mm!

Kurze Google-Recherche ergibt z.B.: http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k391/a7179/sattelklemme-mit-schnellspanner-rot.html


----------



## DrStrangelove (4. September 2008)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Schön!
> Ich würde den klobigen Fizik aber auch irgendwann mal austauschen...pottenhässlich die Dinger...



Es hat lange gedauert, aber ich habe endlich einen neuen Sattel erworben. Habe nach reiflicher Überlegung zu einem SLR gegriffen. Fotos gibt es wenn mal eine vernünftige Digicam zur Hand ist (auch einige andere Sachen wurden inzwischen geändert).

Sonst überlege ich noch, ob ich vom extrem breiten WCS-Rizer auf einen schmalen Duraflite Carbon umsteigen sollte, da bin ich mir aber noch nicht so sicher.


----------



## erix72 (5. September 2008)

DrStrangelove schrieb:


> Sonst überlege ich noch, ob ich vom extrem breiten WCS-Rizer auf einen schmalen Duraflite Carbon umsteigen sollte, da bin ich mir aber noch nicht so sicher.



Ich fahr 'n WCS Carbon Rizer und bin auch schon - wenn auch nur kurz - 'n Duraflite Carbon gefahren. Die Unterschiede finde ich aber nicht riesig. Is' halt Jammern auf hohem Niveau


----------



## IGGY (9. September 2008)




----------



## 4l3x (9. September 2008)

die amcs waren schöner! was wiegt der lrs?


----------



## IGGY (9. September 2008)

Guck mal in meinem Album. Weis ich aus dem Kopf garnicht 
Ich finde es so viel schöner


----------



## IGGY (9. September 2008)

4l3x schrieb:


> was wiegt der lrs?


1694 Gramm!


----------



## SCOTT SCALE10 (9. September 2008)

4l3x schrieb:


> natürlich! warum denn nicht?




@4l3x:Warst du zufällig am So beim Dünsberg Marathon dabei???

@IGGY: Schaut deutlich besser aus wie mit den AMC!!!Welche Kassette fährst du den an deinem Rad???


----------



## 4l3x (9. September 2008)

jap. andere kollege auch  1&2 in U19...


----------



## SCOTT SCALE10 (9. September 2008)

Aha hab ich doch richtig gesehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4l3x (9. September 2008)

einfach ansprechen  fragen kostet nix. 

@ Iggy: zu schwer und finde schaut nicht so gut aus.. aber jedem sien geschmack!


----------



## IGGY (9. September 2008)

Eine XT mit 11-32


----------



## jones (10. September 2008)

4l3x schrieb:


> die amcs waren schöner! was wiegt der lrs?



seh ich aus so


----------



## Michael F888 (20. September 2008)

Hallo zusammen, mal ein Foto von meinem aktuellen, frich geputzem Müsing.


----------



## IGGY (20. September 2008)

Schön. Aber auf so einem Lenker fährt man doch keine Barends!
Mach mal ein Bild von der Seite und ein wenig näher.


----------



## Michael F888 (20. September 2008)

brauch man nicht unbedingt, aber ich fahr so gern den berg hoch.


----------



## IGGY (20. September 2008)

Ja klar. Barends sind wichtig. Aber doch nicht bei so einem Lenker!


----------



## Tyler1977 (21. September 2008)

Ist Geschmackssache.
Mich stört das an Risern nicht, eher schon die zusätzlichen 3-4cm Spacer unter dem Vorbau.
Wobei ich die Tune Barends nicht in gold geholt hätte.
Ausser der Sattelklemme ist sonst nichts gold und das wirkt so etwas merkwürdig.


----------



## CSB (24. September 2008)

Ich hab vor das Schätzchen zu verkaufen.

Wieviel kann ich in etwa dafür verlangen?....soviel wie es mir Wert ist bekomme ich sowieso nicht

Momentan ist das Bike wie aufm Photo, nur ist jetzt eine P6 statt einer Thompson dran.

Verschleißteile haben ca. 500km, Reifen gäbe es für hinten einen neuen.
Ansonsten in TOP Zustand.

Sorry für Offtopic ich wollt einfach mal ein paar Preisvorstellungen von euch hören.




.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (27. September 2008)




----------



## 4XRacerPB (28. September 2008)

hier meins...
ist momentan noch zu schwer aber ist in arbeit....


----------



## Tyler1977 (28. September 2008)

Gruseliges Foto vom schönen Rad 

Kann es sein, daß dir der Rahmen in der Größe immer noch zu klein ist?
Die Sattelposition und Stellung ist ja indiskutabel, vor allem für die Familienplanung.
Hol Dir doch eine Thomson Setback. 
Bringt den Sattel weiter nach hinten und Du kannst den dann wenigstens noch vernünftig einstellen.


----------



## Michael F888 (28. September 2008)

@IGGY: Wow da stimmt einfach alles der LRS und die Gabel passen perfekt, jetzt bin ich neidisch
Wieviel wiegt es denn, wenn ich fragen darf.


----------



## DrStrangelove (28. September 2008)

Tyler, die Ritchey-Sattelstütze hat mit 25mm einen größeren Versatz als die Thomson Setback (16mm).


----------



## Tyler1977 (28. September 2008)

Danke für die Info.
Dann ist der Rahmen definitiv zu kurz.
Der Vorbau ist ja auch schon extrem lang und der Sattel ist ja wirklich schon so auf Anschlag hinten, daß er sich ja nicht mehr normal ausrichten lässt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (28. September 2008)

Michael F888 schrieb:


> @IGGY: Wow da stimmt einfach alles der LRS und die Gabel passen perfekt, jetzt bin ich neidisch
> Wieviel wiegt es denn, wenn ich fragen darf.



Danke! Es wiegt noch 9,68 Kilo mit Tacho usw.!


----------



## 4XRacerPB (28. September 2008)

hab noch ne ritchey carbon stütze aber sattel passt nicht in die aufnahme...ovale sattelstreben....


----------



## hank_dd (2. November 2008)

Da stell ich meins auch mal kurz vor,





Ist ein Mirar aus dem Jahr 1994, Gewicht so wie's da steht ca. 10,3kg.
Die Gabel ist ne Race von 2005, die auf 63mm getravelt ist, um die Geometrie nicht zu versauen.
LRS DT240s mit DT Revol. und Mavic 717.


----------



## moraa (2. November 2008)

hank_dd schrieb:


> Da stell ich meins auch mal kurz vor,
> 
> Ist ein Mirar aus dem Jahr 1994, Gewicht so wie's da steht ca. 10,3kg.
> Die Gabel ist ne Race von 2005, die auf 63mm getravelt ist, um die Geometrie nicht zu versauen.
> LRS DT240s mit DT Revol. und Mavic 717.



Sieht gut aus!
Alte Rahmen mit neuen Teilen zu schmücken hat was. Nur warum die Mischung V-Brake/Disc? Wenn der Rahmen keine Discaufnahme hat würde ich komplett V-Brake verbauen. 
Die Reifen sind aber nur fürs wiegen drauf, oder? Was wiegt der LRS?


----------



## hank_dd (3. November 2008)

Der LRS wiegt ausgerechnete 1760gr, ist eigentlich ganz schön schwer.
Da das Rad nur bei 'Schönwetter' bewegt wird sind die Reifen völlig ausreichend, ich fahr auch keine Rennen, nur so als Hobby.
Scheibenbremse vorn wollt ich unbedingt, da mir schon mal ne Felgenflanke ausgebrochen ist durch ne Felgenbremse.


----------



## SCOTT SCALE10 (3. November 2008)

Schönes Rad!!!
Zur Not könntest du hinten evlt. noch die HS33 verbauen


----------



## hank_dd (3. November 2008)

Hab die Magura Felgenbremsen noch nie gemocht, da nehm ich lieber ne gut gehende V-Brake.
Ist aktuell ne XT-Bremse mit Parallelogram, wird aber noch gegen was leichteres getauscht, weis nur nicht was für Eine, soll aber preiswert sein,
irgendwelche Vorschläge?


----------



## moraa (3. November 2008)

Preiswert und Leichter ist zum Beispiel die neue XT (ohne Parallelogramm) oder die Avid SD7 und die SD SL. Die gehn hin und wieder sehr günstig neu über die Bucht.


----------



## SCOTT SCALE10 (3. November 2008)

Die Avid sollen ganz gut sein!


----------



## moraa (3. November 2008)

SCOTT SCALE10 schrieb:


> Die Avid sollen ganz gut sein!



Durch den quasi identischen Aufbau der neuen Xt und der Avids, denke ich das die Unterschiede relativ gering sein werden, liegen ja auch gewichtsmäßig mittlerweile nahe beeinander. 
Da der Preis auch identisch ist würde ich schauen, was farblich besser passt.

Oder nach einer TRP schauen, die gefallen mir auch ganz gut, sind aber etwas teurer.

http://bike-components.de/catalog/Bremsen/MTB+Felgenbremsen/M920+MTB+Felgenbremse+V-Brake


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hank_dd (3. November 2008)

Die TRP sieht ja mal nicht schlecht aus. mal schauen welche es wird, mir gefallen alle 4 Vorschläge.
War heut noch mal wiegen und es ist doch etwas weniger als ich dachte, 9,8kg wiegt's jetzt.


----------



## SCOTT SCALE10 (3. November 2008)

Die TRP ist wirklich schick!


----------



## DrStrangelove (6. November 2008)

Die schäbigen Lampenhalter sind nur temporär für die dunkle Jahreszeit (Nightrides) dran. 

Den SLR XP, Ergon GX1 und Racing Ralph sind dran - jetzt fehlt nurnoch die Montage des Duraflite Carbon und F99. In dem Zuge wird auch der Spacerturm in Angriff genommen.


----------



## moraa (6. November 2008)

DrStrangelove schrieb:


> Die schäbigen Lampenhalter sind nur temporär für die dunkle Jahreszeit (Nightrides) dran.
> 
> Den SLR XP, Ergon GX1 und Racing Ralph sind dran - jetzt fehlt nurnoch die Montage des Duraflite Carbon und F99. In dem Zuge wird auch der Spacerturm in Angriff genommen.



Die Schriftüge der Felgen wollen mir nicht gefallen. Wenn du am Cockpit WCS entfernst, muss die Stütze aber auch verschwinden.


----------



## DrStrangelove (7. November 2008)

Die Sütze steht ja auch schon auf der Abschussliste. Allerdings habe ich noch keine passende gefunden - hätte gerne ausreichenden Setback. Da kommt bei vernünftigem Gewicht nur die Thomson Setback (Elite oder Masterpiece) in Betracht, die in den USA aber erheblich günstiger sind...


----------



## Olympia08 (3. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

ich bin neu im Forum. Habe mir letztes Jahr ein MTB aufgebaut. Könnt ja mal schreiben was man ändern kann. Kann mir jemand etwas über die Manitou Relic (100 Super TPC) sagen? Habe sie für 180 neu gekauft.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/236350


----------



## Tyler1977 (3. Dezember 2008)

Ist sicher nicht schlecht, aber an dem Bike etwas unpassend, da sehr schwer.
Ist im Prinzip Manitous Gegenstück zur RockShox Einsteigergabel Tora.


----------



## John Rico (4. Dezember 2008)

Hallo miteinander!

Ich bin kurz davor, mich in die Reihen der Müsing-Fahrer einzureihen, hätte allerdings noch ein paar Fragen. Bei mir soll's der Lite Offroad in 22" werden, und 1540 g (gewogen) für ein 56 cm Klettergestell finde ich (gerade für den Preis) genial.

Laut Müsing-Seite hat der Rahmen ein 620er Oberrohr, nach der Zeichnung ToT. Habe jetzt aber auch gehört, dass das die hor. Länge sein soll. Könnt ihr mir da weiterhelfen? Ggf. ließen sich ja auch die Werte anderer Rahmengrößen mit der Tabelle bei Müsing vergleichen.

Außerdem bin ich mir bei der Gabel unsicher. Möchte eine 100er Gabel fahren (die ich schon habe) und laut Müsing ist der Rahmen für 80-100 ausgelegt, also eine "Misch-Geometrie". Mich wundert nur, dass ich eigentlich nur Müsings mit 80er Gabeln finde und habe etwas Bedenken, dass mir mit einer 100 mm Gebel das VR zu schnell steigt (was bei meiner Größe und der entsprechenden Sitzhöhe eh schon ein Problem ist).

Auch wenn ich den Bike-Bravo-Steifigkeits-Wahn furchbar finde, wie siehts mit der Steifigkeit bei großen Rahmengrößen aus? Hatte (bis zu meinem Unfall) einen Poison Zyalkali und der war so dermaßen weich, dass derRahmen bei Schrittgeschwindigkeit richtig gewackelt hat. Vielleicht fährt ja jemand was in 21 oder 22 Zoll und kann mir kurz Feedback geben.

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja weiterhelfen, dann kann ich hier vielleicht bald ein neues Müsing vorstellen! 

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Michael F888 (4. Dezember 2008)

Hi,

Also ich fahr das Offroad Lite in 48 cm Höhe.
Das Oberrohr soll lauf Müsing 58 cm haben und hat es auch.

Aber du willst dir glaube ich eher das X lite kaufen.
Das Lite wiegt doch nicht so wenig in 22 oder ?

Gruß Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (4. Dezember 2008)

Zu den Rahmenwerten kann ich dir nicht viel sagen. Mein Kumpel faehrt ein 20'' X-Lite Offroad mit einer 100er Durin und ist super zufrieden damit. Ich habe meine SID auch mal auf 100mm umgebaut, bin aber damit bei meinem 18"Rahmen nicht parat gekommen. Ich denke das das auch sehr mit der Rahmengroesse zusammen haengt.  Probier es doch erstmal mit deiner jetzigen Gabel aus. Wenn es nicht passt kannst du dir ja noch immer eine neue holen!


----------



## Olympia08 (4. Dezember 2008)

Das ist mein Müsing. Was für eine Federgabel würde gut dazu passen? Dachte an eine Manitou R7 oder eine RS Sid Baujahr 2005. Bald ist ja Weihnachten;-)<img src="http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=151150&stc=1&d=1228422703"><br>


----------



## IGGY (5. Dezember 2008)

Eine Manitou würde ich nicht verbauen. Ich finde diese Gabeln miserabel. Alleine schon der Lockouthebel ist katastrophal. Ich rate dir zu einer Menja. Die matte Gabelbrücke paßt perfekt meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## John Rico (5. Dezember 2008)

Michael F888 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Also ich fahr das Offroad Lite in 48 cm Höhe.
> Das Oberrohr soll lauf Müsing 58 cm haben und hat es auch.
> ...



Das heißt, die angegebenen Werte sind doch ToT? Dann wär mir der Rahmen mit 620 mm OR eindeutig zu lang. Da bleibt mir wohl nichts anderes übrig, als nächste Woche einen Zollstock mitzunehmen und bis dahin zu hoffen, dass es der horizontale Wert ist.
Der Rahmen ist ein Offroad Lite schwarz eloxiert. Den X-Lite gibt es doch gar nicht in 22", zumindest hört der laut Müsing bei 21" auf. Der Händler und ich waren aber beide überrascht, dass der nur so wenig auf die Waage bringt. Hab aber nichts dagegen! 
Daher würde ich ihn gerne nehmen, aber wenn er mir zu lang ist, muss ich doch umsteigen.



IGGY schrieb:


> Zu den Rahmenwerten kann ich dir nicht viel sagen. Mein Kumpel faehrt ein 20'' X-Lite Offroad mit einer 100er Durin und ist super zufrieden damit. Ich habe meine SID auch mal auf 100mm umgebaut, bin aber damit bei meinem 18"Rahmen nicht parat gekommen. Ich denke das das auch sehr mit der Rahmengroesse zusammen haengt.  Probier es doch erstmal mit deiner jetzigen Gabel aus. Wenn es nicht passt kannst du dir ja noch immer eine neue holen!



Bleibt mir wohl nichts anderes übrig. Könnte meine Gabel auch auf 80 mm traveln, das wäre nicht das Problem. Wobei mir mittlerweile 80 mm einfach zu wenig wären, habe an zwei Bikes den direkten Vergleich und die 20 mm mehr finde ich deutlich angenehmer.

Vielleicht findet sich ja noch jemand, der mir helfen kann, ansonten gehts nächste Woche zum Shop und ich berichte dann mal, was draus geworden ist.


----------



## max123 (5. Dezember 2008)

John Rico schrieb:


> Das heißt, die angegebenen Werte sind doch ToT? Dann wär mir der Rahmen mit 620 mm OR eindeutig zu lang. Da bleibt mir wohl nichts anderes übrig, als nächste Woche einen Zollstock mitzunehmen und bis dahin zu hoffen, dass es der horizontale Wert ist.
> Der Rahmen ist ein Offroad Lite schwarz eloxiert. Den X-Lite gibt es doch gar nicht in 22", zumindest hört der laut Müsing bei 21" auf. Der Händler und ich waren aber beide überrascht, dass der nur so wenig auf die Waage bringt. Hab aber nichts dagegen!
> Daher würde ich ihn gerne nehmen, aber wenn er mir zu lang ist, muss ich doch umsteigen.
> 
> ...




Der 56 Offroad Lite hat mitte Steuerrohr bis mitte Sattelrohr eine Länge von 620.

Wenn dir dieser zu lang ist was hälst du dann von einem Offroad Pro der hat bei gleicher Rahmenhöhe eine Oberrohrlänge von 610.
Gewichtsmäßig sollte er bei der Rahmenhöhe rund 1650 g auf die Waage bringen.
Noch ein Vorteil vom Offroad Pro ist das er noch eine Ecke günstiger ist


----------



## Kuschelbaer8 (9. Dezember 2008)

hi Ihr

Nun poste ich mal meine Baby für die kalten bikefreien Tage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (9. Dezember 2008)

mach mal bitte ein schöneres bild wenns fertig ist ;-) 
und cih finde den mavic lrs einfach nur hässlich sry..
aber sonst schickes rad gewicht?
lg DaViD


----------



## John Rico (10. Dezember 2008)

max123 schrieb:


> Der 56 Offroad Lite hat mitte Steuerrohr bis mitte Sattelrohr eine Länge von 620.
> 
> Wenn dir dieser zu lang ist was hälst du dann von einem Offroad Pro der hat bei gleicher Rahmenhöhe eine Oberrohrlänge von 610.
> Gewichtsmäßig sollte er bei der Rahmenhöhe rund 1650 g auf die Waage bringen.
> Noch ein Vorteil vom Offroad Pro ist das er noch eine Ecke günstiger ist



Hast du den Rahmen? Kannst du mir irgendwas bezüglich Steifigkeit sagen? 
610 wären mir eig. auch zu lang, horizontal komme ich dann (wahrscheinlich) wieder weit über 620 hinaus. Und billiger wirds auch nicht, zumindest wenn ich die Preise nehme, die ich bisher bei ebay gesehen habe (250-300 ).


----------



## max123 (10. Dezember 2008)

Der Rahmen ist wirklich extrem steif und lässt sich super schön fahren. Der Rahmen war in einem Testrad in der Bike oder Mountainbike, auf jeden fall Ausgabe 04/08 und hat da den Testsieger gemacht.
Auf www.muesing-bikes.de steht der Testbericht aber auch drin.
Seite wird im moment auch aktualisiert.

Was hatten den die anderen Rahmen für ein Oberrohr in der Größe?


----------



## John Rico (11. Dezember 2008)

Den Testbereicht kenne ich, alledings traue ich den Test aus den Bike-Bravos nur sehr bedingt und verlasse mich lieber auf Meinungen von echten/normalen Fahrern. Zumal die BB die Bikes nur in Größen um 19" testen und es häufiger vorkommt, dass ein Rahmen in 19" schön steif ist und in 22" dann plötzlich sehr weich wird. U.a. weil bei eigentlich allen Rahmen in großen Größen Ober- und Unterrohr nicht mehr am Steuerrohr zusammentreffen.

Wahrscheinlichste Alternative ist ein Capic-Rahmen mit einer OR-Länge von 592/612 (ToT/hor.). Wenn der Müsing doch horizontal 620 hat, wären das nur 8 mm Differenz, ansonsten komme ich wahrscheinlich auf deutlich über 2 cm und das wäre mir zu viel.


----------



## 4l3x (13. Dezember 2008)

Sommer:


4l3x schrieb:


>


Winter:


----------



## John Rico (18. Dezember 2008)

Der Müsing-Thread bekommt doch Zuwachs! 

Mein Rahmen noch im Shop:




bei mir zu Hause:




auf der Waage:




Hab den Rahmen zum Spottpreis bekommen und heute abgeholt, da war der Capic dann endgültig raus. Der Rahmen ist sogar noch etwas leichter als zuvor geschrieben und für einen 22" Rahmen finde ich das Gewicht einfach genial!
Und nur zur Info: das OR ist ToT ziemlich genau 600 mm lang, somit müssten die 620 mm auf der Müsing Seite doch horizontal sein.

Jetzt warte ich noch auf Laufräder und Steuersatz und dann hab ich hoffentlich zwischen Weihnachten und Neujahr was zu tun und kann endlich mit einem richtig schönen HT ins neue Jahr starten!


----------



## IGGY (18. Dezember 2008)

Da bin ich ja mal gespannt.
Glückwunsch!


----------



## max123 (18. Dezember 2008)

Viel Spaß mit dem Rahmen! 

Hat der im Gusset am Oberrohr ein "M" ?


----------



## John Rico (19. Dezember 2008)

IGGY schrieb:


> Da bin ich ja mal gespannt.
> Glückwunsch!



Wird (für ein CC-Bike) eine eher ungewöhnliche Optik, aber ich mags gerne ausgefallen und ich weiß, dass es ein schickes Bike wird. (Hier ist ein Hinweis für die weiteren Teile versteckt) 




max123 schrieb:


> Viel Spaß mit dem Rahmen!
> 
> Hat der im Gusset am Oberrohr ein "M" ?



Ja, hat er! Und im Gegensatz zu einigen anderen Lite Offroad hier im Thread auch diese schöne Strebenbrücke zwischen den Sitzstreben.
Der Schweißer hat sich nicht mit Ruhm bekleckert, ansonsten ist der Rahmen echt schick.
Dabei fällt mir gerade ein: Bei meinem Rahmen sind die Decals auf der rechten und linken Seite unterschiedlich (s. Bild aus Shop und bei mir zu Hause). Ist das bei einem vom euch auch so? Erst dachte ich "Nun gut, bei dem Preis auch egal", aber mittlerweile find ich's irgendwie witzig.


----------



## max123 (19. Dezember 2008)

Dann hat er 31,6er Sattelstützendurchmesser.

Die Rahmen ohne CNC gefräste Brücke sind auch normale "Sport Offroad".

Auf www.muesing-bikes.de sind die 2009er Modelle zu sehen.

Du hast einen "Lite Offroad" und ja das mit dem Dekor ist normal bei den Rahmen da es auch noch ein altes Dekor ist aber deshalb wohl so günstig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## John Rico (19. Dezember 2008)

Jup, 31,6 oder sogar 31,8 (muss ich nochmal messen, da meine Stütze sehr locker sitzt).

Wieder was gelernt bezüglich der Brücke. Ich war der Meinung, mich an ein Bild von einem weißen Lite hier aus dem Thread zu erinnern, bei dem eine normale Brücke dran war. Mag mich aber irren.

Der Rahmen soll ein 08er sein (also der (noch) aktuelle), was mir bei dem Kurs aber völlig egal ist. Auch wenn ich den 09er mit weiß-grüner Lackierung wirklich schick finde.

Mich wundert auch immer noch das Gewicht. Laut Müsing soll der Lite in 18 Zoll schon 1480 g wiegen. Hat jemand von euch einen 21 Zoll X-Lite oder weiß, was der wiegt? Will mich auf keinen Fall beschweren, aber eigentlich weicht das angegebene Gewicht bei Bikeparts fast immer (deutlich) nach oben ab...


----------



## s`Tannezäpfle (22. Dezember 2008)

...dann hänge ich mich auch mal an.
Gerade die Tage fertig geworden!


----------



## IGGY (22. Dezember 2008)

Oh. Wieviel Federweg hat die Gabel? Sieht was viel aus fuer die Geometrie!


----------



## s`Tannezäpfle (22. Dezember 2008)

Ist eine 100mm R7. 
Passt mir auch nicht wirklich, ne 80mm wäre mir lieber. 
Naja, werde am Mittwoch mal die erste Testfahrt machen.

Fall jemand tauschen möchte, Gabel ist NEU!


----------



## IGGY (23. Dezember 2008)

Kann man die nicht auf 80mm umbauen?


----------



## s`Tannezäpfle (23. Dezember 2008)

mmhhh, gute Frage, hatte ich noch gar nicht in Betracht gezogen.
Aber da werde ich doch gleich mal bei Centurion anrufen.


ALSO:

Laut Centurion nicht machbar! Die Einbaulänge dieser Gabel ist 480mm, die 80er hätte eine Einbaulänge von 450mm, das würde dann doch besser passen!


----------



## Frääänk (23. Dezember 2008)

Tach zusammen,

habe mir auch ein neues Bike gegönnt.
Ist seit 10 Jahren mein erstes richtiges MTB.

Hier mal ein Bild

Gruß


----------



## luki_85 (3. Januar 2009)

heyho leute...hab mal ne frage: will grad mein müsing offroad sport aufbauen. bin grad bei der schaltung / Bremse angekommen und habe festgestellt, dass eine schaltzug- / bzw. Bremszugaufnahme fehlt (oder täusche ich mich da?) habe auf der linken seite des oberrohrs 2 aufnahmen, die eine davon hab ich für die HR V-break benutzt und die andere ist um einiges dicker, sodass die hülsen da nicht festhalten --> ist diese NUR für die scheibenbremse gedacht? gibts da nen adapter?? die rechte aufnahme benutze ich für den hinteren schaltzug


----------



## kona86 (3. Januar 2009)

luki_85 schrieb:


> heyho leute...hab mal ne frage: will grad mein müsing offroad sport aufbauen. bin grad bei der schaltung / Bremse angekommen und habe festgestellt, dass eine schaltzug- / bzw. Bremszugaufnahme fehlt (oder täusche ich mich da?) habe auf der linken seite des oberrohrs 2 aufnahmen, die eine davon hab ich für die HR V-break benutzt und die andere ist um einiges dicker, sodass die hülsen da nicht festhalten --> ist diese NUR für die scheibenbremse gedacht? gibts da nen adapter?? die rechte aufnahme benutze ich für den hinteren schaltzug



Wenn du V-Brake fahren möchtest brauchst du "Adapter".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luki_85 (3. Januar 2009)

aha....wie teuer ist sowas? bekomm ich das in jedem rad-laden?


----------



## kona86 (3. Januar 2009)

Kommt auf den Radladen an! Frag mal bei Müsing!


----------



## luki_85 (3. Januar 2009)

ok...werd mich mal erkundigen. weißt du vllt den genauen namen? oder einfach nur adapter für v-break aufnahme?


----------



## Frääänk (3. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

kleines Update. Nun mit neuem Lenker, Vorbau und Sattelstütze.
Demnächst sollen noch die Spacer weg und ne neue Kurbel kommt bei Gelegenheit noch dran. 

Gruß


----------



## John Rico (4. Januar 2009)

luki_85 schrieb:


> ok...werd mich mal erkundigen. weißt du vllt den genauen namen? oder einfach nur adapter für v-break aufnahme?



Du brauchst keinen Adapter, du kannst auch einfach einen Schaltzug (bzw. die Hülle) durchgängig verlegen.

Hat zudem den Vorteil, dass der Zug vor Verschmutzung geschützt ist. Ich fahre meine Züge nur komplett gedichtet und würde auch nie wieder was anderes haben wollen, eine sorglosere und über lange Zeit sauber funktionierende Schaltung gibts nicht.
Ich würde die Hülle für das Schaltwerk nehmen, da dort der Winkel nach dem Oberroht nicht so extrem ist wie beim Zug für den Umwerfer.


----------



## John Rico (24. Januar 2009)

So, nachdem nun endlich mein Steuersatz gekommen ist und ich mein Bike zusammenschrauben konnte, hier mal ein erstes Bild:





Sorry für das schlechte Bild, ich brauche dringend eine neue Digicam. 

Gleich vorab:
- Der Spacerturm kommt natürlich noch weg, sobald ich meine optimale Sitzposition gefunden habe.
- Die vordere Bremsleitung muss wahrscheinlich noch etwas kürzer.
- Die Gabel bleibt nur so lange im Bike, bis ich mir eine neue leiste(n kann).

Dazu könnt ihr mir mal eure Meinung sagen. Ich hab zwei Bilder auf die Schnelle bearbeitet, wie das Bike am Ende aussehen soll. Es kommt noch eine rote Kurbel, dazu rote Schnellspanner und Aluschrauben, die Speichennippel sind bereits rot. Vorbau und Stütze sollen noch weiß werden.
Ich kann mich aber nicht so recht zwischen weißer und schwarzer Gabel entscheiden. Natürlich bin ich auch für weitere konstruktive Kritik offen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SCOTT SCALE10 (24. Januar 2009)

Die weiße Gabel gefällt mir optisch Besser.


----------



## Illuminus (25. Januar 2009)

Würde lieber bei der schwarzen kurbel bleiben mit der weißen Magura 

...aba dass ich immernoch zitiert werde.. unglaublich !!


----------



## John Rico (25. Januar 2009)

Das sind ja schonmal zwei Stimmen für ne weiße Gabel! 

Die Kurbel sieht real deutlich besser / passender aus, hab sie ebenfalls reinkopiert, wodurch sie so schrill wirkt. Werde mal versuchen, ein besseres Bild zu machen, hab mir gerade ne Kamera geliehen.

Was sagt ihr denn zu den Plänen mit weißer Stütze + Vorbau?


----------



## Poppei (27. Januar 2009)

Frage:

Wie viel wiegt der Müsing *Pro* bei 51er Größe ?
Wie viel wiegt der Müsing *Lite* bei 52er Größe ?

Danke


----------



## hank_dd (8. Februar 2009)

So, nach einigen Umbauten mal neues Foto und ne kurze Beschreibung





geändert hab ich:
 - Kurbel ist eine Race Face Turbine LP mit T.A-Kettenblättern und T.A-Titan-Innenlager
 - Bremse vorn, hab die ORO k24 gegen eine Hope Mini getauscht
 - und das XT-Schaltwerk gegen ein XTR-Shadow getauscht
 - den Schwalbe FF hab ich gegen ein paar Schwalbe RR getauscht.
 - Bremse hinten ist jetzt die aktuelle XT ohne Parallelogramm.
das Gewicht liegt jetzt bei ca. 9,7 kg.

Sorry für die schlechte Qualität des Fotos, ist nur mit dem Handy gemacht. Bei Gelegenheit mach ich mal bessere.


----------



## uphillking (16. Februar 2009)

Hier mein Winterbike:


----------



## Olympia08 (16. Februar 2009)

Habe jetzt eine neue(gebrauchte) Federgabel. Ist eine SID Race 2005




​


----------



## Christian Back (16. Februar 2009)

Olympia08 schrieb:


> Habe jetzt eine neue(gebrauchte) Federgabel. Ist eine SID Race 2005
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sieht doch suuuuuper aus ! 
Viel Spaß, happy Trails !


----------



## Michael F888 (16. Februar 2009)

Find auch sieht gut aus, habs bei deinen fotos angeschaut hier is es ja n bissl klein


----------



## Austin Sauers (21. Februar 2009)

Moin Leute,

ich möchte mir ein Müsing Offroad lite kaufen und haben ein Problem mit der Rahmengröße.
Bei dem Händler, bei dem ich kaufen möchte, steht nur ein älteres Müsing (48cm) mit einer etwas anderen, als der aktuellen Rahmengeometrie.
Ich brauche eigentlich von der Größe her einen 52cm Rahmen, stehe aber auf kompakt, da hier das Oberrohr so schön sexy "steil" nach hinten unten abfällt.
Daher wollte ich diejenigen, die ein Offroad lite in Rahmenhöhe 52 cm haben, bitten, mal ein Foto von Euren Rädern hier reinzustellen, damit ich sehen kann, ob ich den größeren Rahmen auch sexy finde. Das wäre mir eine echt große Entscheidungshilfe. 
Wäre schön, wenn das Foto das Rad schön von der Seite zeigt und nicht von schräg oben ist.
Ist halt blöd, wenn man das Rad dann vorher noch nicht gesehen hat.
Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe.

Schönes Wochenende

Liebe Grüße
Austin Sauers


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nafets190 (28. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

kann mir jemand sagen was der Lite Offroad in 19" etwa wiegt? Habs leider nicht gefunden.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## procto (28. Februar 2009)

Nafets190 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> kann mir jemand sagen was der Lite Offroad in 19" etwa wiegt? Habs leider nicht gefunden.
> 
> ...



Mit 41 cm wiegt er ca. 1400 gramm da werden bei 48 cm ca. 200 gramm dazu kommen.

Gruß
procto


----------



## John Rico (28. Februar 2009)

Und in 22" (eloxiert) 1550 g, jetzt kannst du's dir in etwas ausrechnen.


----------



## _ViTO_ (6. März 2009)

Mein Müsing only Pro Carbon...


----------



## IGGY (6. März 2009)

Ha!
Fällt dir was auf?




Ich finde deinen Rahmen sehr sehr schön! Tauschen?


----------



## _ViTO_ (6. März 2009)

> Ha!
> Fällt dir was auf?


ja... ich fahre komplett SRAM, du SHIMA 


auch sehr fein deins. wird bestimmt etwas leichter sein als meins


----------



## IGGY (6. März 2009)

Ne ich meinte die Reifen und das Strassensetup fuer GA Training! Ich finde deins richtig schick 
Hast du mal ein Bild von vorne? Ich wuerde mal gerne den Lenker und dessen Position sehen.


----------



## _ViTO_ (7. März 2009)

Ist kein aktuelles Bild vom Müsing. Werde die Tage wieder welche machen. Vielleicht ja soger bei Sonnenschein..


----------



## inhumanity (9. März 2009)

*Single-Speed Rakete* noch net ganz fertig






Rahmen + Gabel : Müsing
Sattel: Syncros
Sattelstütze: Thomson Elite
Vorbau+Lenker : Truvativ
Kurbel: Truvativ
Laufräder/Naben: Mavic+Shimano Deore
Bremsen: Magura HS33
Spanner: Shimano
Bereifung: Schwalbe Kojak
Pedale: Egg Beater
Griffe: Ritchey WCS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supiburki (27. März 2009)

Tach Mädels, 

interessiere mich für ein Offroad Race, was mich aber stutzig macht, ich finde überhaupt keine Infos/Erfahrungsberichte zu dem Carbon-Bike von Müsing.
Mich interessieren vor allem Haltbarkeit, Stärken/Schwächen aber auch allgemeine Infos.

Erstaunlich ist, dass googlen keinen einzigen direkten Treffer zu dem Rad bringt. 
Ist das Teil nagelneu, daher keine Erfahrungsberichte, oder kauft´s keiner?

Besten Dank für Eure Hilfe im Voraus, Burki


----------



## 4l3x (31. März 2009)

anstatt mit den schönen MTB's und slicks auf der straße rummzueiern wäre nen müsing rennrad doch wirklich viel angenehmer  und anbei mein aktueller ausbau.. die reifen sind eig nur übergang.


----------



## IGGY (1. April 2009)

Gib mir eins und ich fahrer damit


----------



## IGGY (1. April 2009)

Hast aber Recht. Da gehören vernünftige Räder drauf 
Hier mal ein Bild nach der heutigen Tour!




Was ist neu?


----------



## Pupo (1. April 2009)

Lrs?


----------



## Oskar1974 (1. April 2009)

IGGY schrieb:


> Hast aber Recht. Da gehören vernünftige Räder drauf
> Hier mal ein Bild nach der heutigen Tour!
> 
> 
> ...



Weißer Vorbau und ne andere Bremse (rechts zumindest ) .
Und keine Barends mehr ! ??????
Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4l3x (1. April 2009)

warst wohl in den nassen löchern im wald spielen bei dem schönen wetter


----------



## IGGY (1. April 2009)

Vorbau,Lenker,keine Barends mehr, und der Sattel ist neu bezogen. Haette gedacht das der Sattel am meisten auffaellt. 
Ja ich war im Matsch! Einfach toll


----------



## 4l3x (9. April 2009)

Da es mit den AMC Schriftzügen sehr überladen war, hab ich die kurzerhand mitm Föhn abgepickelt 
Sieht so sauberer aus. Vllt werde ich es demnächst verkaufen, da ich ein neues bekomme.. oder halte es als Trainingsrad, was mir aber eher sinnlos erscheint. Also falls Interesse besteht - MELDEN


----------



## SCOTT SCALE10 (9. April 2009)

4l3x schrieb:


> Da es mit den AMC Schriftzügen sehr überladen war, hab ich die kurzerhand mitm Föhn abgepickelt
> Sieht so sauberer aus. Vllt werde ich es demnächst verkaufen, da ich ein neues bekomme.. oder halte es als Trainingsrad, was mir aber eher sinnlos erscheint. Also falls Interesse besteht - MELDEN



Schönes Rad!Wie viel soll das Rad den kosten?


----------



## 4l3x (9. April 2009)

habe keine genaue vorstellung.. nur, dass ich den LRS behalten will. Ich würde es auch in einzelteilen verkaufen.


----------



## SCOTT SCALE10 (9. April 2009)

4l3x schrieb:


> habe keine genaue vorstellung.. nur, dass ich den LRS behalten will. Ich würde es auch in einzelteilen verkaufen.



Was würde der Rahmen kosten?


----------



## 4l3x (9. April 2009)

haste ne PM


----------



## John Rico (11. April 2009)

Hier mal mein neues:









Lenker wird noch getauscht und Barends kommen noch dran, ansonsten weitestgehend fertig.


----------



## Berrrnd (11. April 2009)

wie groß bist du?
wäre der rahmen in einer nummer größer nicht sinnvoller gewesen?


----------



## matsch (11. April 2009)

Bei deiner Körpergröße solltest du einen größeren Rahmen fahren. (sieht halt optisch so aus) Oder noch harmonischer 29".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## John Rico (11. April 2009)

Mehr als 22" geht nunmal nicht ...
Dazu kommt die Kombi 100 cm Schrittlänge und recht kurzer Oberkörper, also nicht ganz einfach.
29" Wäre vielleicht eine Alternative, aber ohne es zu testen war mir der Sprung ins kalte Wasser zu teuer.
Fährt sich aber wirklich gut (deutlich besser als mein Altes), wobei das Sitzrohr auf dem Bild sehr flach wirkt. 

Weitere Kommentare (außer zu der Größe) werden genre entgegengenommen!


----------



## ScottErda (12. April 2009)

Mein Milan HDT Pro....ist baugleich wie das Müsing Offroad Lite...


----------



## 4l3x (13. April 2009)

schönes ding  da geht aber noch was! woher kommst du?
Ich bin Milan Team Faherer  Mein Bike kommt hoffentlich noch diese Woche. Wir warten nur noch auf den großen American Classic Container aus Taiwan, in dem die weissen neuen AMC Laufräder drin sind


----------



## ScottErda (13. April 2009)

4l3x schrieb:


> schönes ding  da geht aber noch was! woher kommst du?
> Ich bin Milan Team Faherer  Mein Bike kommt hoffentlich noch diese Woche. Wir warten nur noch auf den großen American Classic Container aus Taiwan, in dem die weissen neuen AMC Laufräder drin sind



Hey, danke!

Geplannt ist ein weißer Ritchey Vorbau mit Carbon Lenker und ein anderer Sattel. Sonst bin ich eigentlich sehr zufrieden mit dem Bike. Rocket Ron oder Racing Ralph halt noch, jetzt wo es trockener wird.
Was schlägst du noch vor, zu verbessern?!

Ich bin aus Hohenahr. Das ist ca. 20 km nördlich von Wetzlar. Direkt neben dem Dünsberg. Kennst du denn? Weiße American Classics?! Sieht bestimmt geil aus. Wenn der riesen Schriftzug nicht wäre. Hab deshalb auch die Mavic drauf


----------



## IGGY (13. April 2009)

4l3x schrieb:


> Mein Bike kommt hoffentlich noch diese Woche.


Ich hoffe mal, das wir davon Bilder zu sehen bekommen!?


----------



## 4l3x (13. April 2009)

ja klar gibts bilder  

Dünsberg ist mir bekannt  sehr sehr schöne strecke -  komme aus weilburg.

Die weissen AMC sehen eig richtig geil aus


----------



## max123 (14. April 2009)

schöne Ausstattung haben eure Teamräder habe ich heute gesehen


----------



## IGGY (15. April 2009)

Mich wuerde mal interessieren ob man von Muesing einen neuen Carbonrahmen mit Sichtcarbon erwarten kann? Der mit dem Gruen-Weiss ist ja nicht gerade schoen!


----------



## 4l3x (15. April 2009)

max123 schrieb:


> schöne Ausstattung haben eure Teamräder habe ich heute gesehen



mach meinen mund nicht so wässrig!  Ich warte schon als auf das rad! hoffe es ist noch bis freitag da...
Samstag und Sonntag ist nämlich wieder BL in Münsingen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michael F888 (15. April 2009)

Dann viel Glück beim Rennen, hoffentlich mit neuem Rad

Mal ein Update von meinem Bike:
Geändert wurde:

Griffe: -157 g
Reifen: -226 g
Sattel: -102 g
Schaltrollen: -7 g
4 Alu Schrauben: - 16 g
2 Alligator Windutter: -100g
Dura Ace Kette: -0g

Rad wiegt jetzt mit Tacho und Pedale 9,87 kilo.






[/url][/IMG]

und
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/url][/IMG]


----------



## 4l3x (15. April 2009)

danke 
die oberen Spacer sind zuviel. Kürz einfach die Gabel 
vllt sieht dein Rad ohne die AMC Aufschrift auch besser aus?


----------



## Christian Back (15. April 2009)

Goldene SP, Flaschenhalter gülden von Elite, dann ist das erst richtig porno...! 
Über goldige Nokons müssen wir uns auch noch unterhalten.

Echt schick sonst!


----------



## Michael F888 (15. April 2009)

Das mit den Spacern weiß ich aber trau mich nich wirklich die schöne Gabel zu cutten aber kommt demnächst noch.

Den Flaschenhalten behalt ich auch, noch mehr gold ist mir nichr dezent genug^^ Und mit den Aufklebern mal schaun, wenn ichs änder post ichs nochmal. Nokon sin mir zu teuer, ich muss jetzt erstmal in die Abifahrt investieren


----------



## ScottErda (15. April 2009)

@ MichaelF888: Kannst du bitte mal eine Partlist von deinem Bike posten?

Ich bin derzeit bei 10,5 kg und möchte auch noch etwas am Bike abspecken...
Was hast du für ein Lenker, Griffe und Bremsen?

Danke schonmal!

Norman


----------



## Michael F888 (15. April 2009)

Klar kein Problem:

Rahmen: Müsing Offroad Lite 19"
Gabel: Fox F80 RLC
Laufräder: American Classic MTB
Reifen: Schwalbe Furious fred Race Guard
Schläuche: normale Schwalbe AV 13 glaube ich
Schalthebel: XT
Schwaltwerk: XT
Umwerfer: XT
Kurbel: XT
Kassette: XT
Kette: XTR/Dura Ace
Sattelstütze: Thomson Elite
Sattel: Selle Italia SLR TT
Sattelklemme: Hope gold
Lenker: Ritchey WCS (nicht der flache)
Vorbau: Ritchey WCS
Stuersatz: Acros
Bremsen: Magura Louise mit 160mm Windcutter
Griffe: Procraft light (17g)
Bar Ends: Tune RH1 gold
Pedale: XT
Flaschenhalter: Müsing Carbon
Flaschenhalterschrauben (4): Alu gold

Bitte

Das meiste bei dir machen warscheinlich die Läufräder aus. Am Sattel kannst auch noch ca. 200 g sparen.
Und Griffe hatte ich bis gestern die gleichen wie du jetzt. Der Umstieg hat auch 157 g gebracht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ScottErda (15. April 2009)

Mein Milan Bike:

Rahmen: Milan HDT Pro 19 " <=> Müsing Offroad Lite
Gabel: Fox F100 RLC
Laufräder: Mavic Cross Max
Reifen: Schwalbe Nobby Nic 2,25
Schläuche: Schwalbe XXLight SV 14A (95g pro Schlauch)
Schalthebel: XT (ohne Ganganzeige)
Schwaltwerk: XT
Umwerfer: XT
Kurbel: XT
Kassette: XT
Kette: XT
Sattelstütze: Bontrager Race X Lite ACC (215g)
Sattel: Fizik Nisene
Sattelklemme: Hope schwarz
Lenker: Ritchey WCS Low Rizer
Vorbau: Ritchey WCS
Stuersatz: Acros
Bremsen: Magura Louise mit 180mm/160mm
Griffe: Ergon GE1 (denke ich tausche auch wieder zu den  Ritchey WCS Schaumstoffdinger)
Bar Ends: keine
Pedale: XT
Flaschenhalter: Tune Wasserträger
Flaschenhalterschrauben (2): Titan

Wie viel leichter sind die American Classic im Gegenteil zu den Crossmax denn?
Weis das wer?!
Und wo bekomm ich die Windcutter Bremsscheiben für die Louise her?! Die sehen ja hammer aus!!!!

Neuer leichterer Sattel muss ich mir echt mal gönnen...


----------



## Michael F888 (15. April 2009)

Also laut Herstellerangaben wiegen die American Classics 1520g aber sind glaube ich schon etwas schwerer.
Deine Laufräder sind Cross Ride nicht Cross max soweit ich das weis/seh.
Und die wiegen 1970 g (Hersteller).
Sind ja schonmal 450 g unterschied.

Die Windcutter bekommst eig. überall. Also sie passen an fast alle bremsen.
Aber ich empfehle dir die ganz normalen standart scheiben ohne die goldene nitrit schicht oder was das ist. Die Beschichtung geht sehr schnell ab und das sieht dann dementsprechen aus.

Und die Reifen die ich grad drauf hab sind auch eig. nur für feldwege... gedacht normal fahr ich RR.
Das sind ja nochmal 250 g mehr also ähnlich wie bei den NN von dir.


----------



## ScottErda (15. April 2009)

Michael F888 schrieb:


> Also laut Herstellerangaben wiegen die American Classics 1520g aber sind glaube ich schon etwas schwerer.
> Deine Laufräder sind Cross Ride nicht Cross max soweit ich das weis/seh.
> Und die wiegen 1970 g (Hersteller).
> Sind ja schonmal 450 g unterschied.


Mein Fehler, klar sind CrossRide.
Hatte die damals getauscht, gegen die American Classic, die erst auf dem Bike drauf waren. Erstens, weil ich lieber Laufräder von Mavic wollte und 2tens weil mir die AMC nicht gefallen haben.
Naja hätte vielleicht gegen CrossMax tauschen sollen, aber das wollte mein Konto nicht 



Michael F888 schrieb:


> Windcutter bekommst eig. überall. Also sie passen an fast alle bremsen.
> Aber ich empfehle dir die ganz normalen standart scheiben ohne die goldene nitrit schicht oder was das ist. Die Beschichtung geht sehr schnell ab und das sieht dann dementsprechen aus.


Schon bei Ebay gesehen...werden mit dem Bremsenservice ende des Sommers gleich mit getauscht 



Michael F888 schrieb:


> Und die Reifen die ich grad drauf hab sind auch eig. nur für feldwege... gedacht normal fahr ich RR.
> Das sind ja nochmal 250 g mehr also ähnlich wie bei den NN von dir.


RR= Racing Ralph, oder!?
Hätte ich auch eher nehmen sollen, statt vorne und hinten NN.
Hinten ein RR reicht vollkommen find ich.


Wenn ich das alles so sehen, müsste ich mit neuem Sattel Sattel Flite Classic Gel Flow 80g sparen, mit RR hinten nochmal 50g und die Griffe, die ich eben schon umgebaut habe auf die Moosgummis von Ritchey sind auch 96 g leichter...

unter 10 kg ist das ZIEL!!!


----------



## 4l3x (16. April 2009)

Ich hätte noch meine Windcutters 180/160 Billig abzugeben wenn du willst 
Am meisten Sparen wirst du denke ich erstmal bei dem LRS. Wobei die AMC - zumindest meine unter 1500gr sind. und die Sticker brachten glaube auch nochmal 20gr. Aber muss ja kein AMC LRS sein


----------



## SCOTT SCALE10 (16. April 2009)

ScottErda schrieb:


> Mein Milan HDT Pro....ist baugleich wie das Müsing Offroad Lite...



Hi,

schönes Rad die Reifen passen recht gut zum Rest.Ist die Abfahrt am Dünsberg?Vielleicht sehen wir uns mal am Berg.....

Grüße
Philipp


----------



## ScottErda (16. April 2009)

SCOTT SCALE10 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> schönes Rad die Reifen passen recht gut zum Rest.Ist die Abfahrt am Dünsberg?Vielleicht sehen wir uns mal am Berg.....
> 
> ...



Danke...als die Reifen neu waren noch besser. Das Weiß ist ziemlich dreckig geworden, trotz waschen

Ja, ist am Dünsberg. Habs ja nicht weit dort hin und bin eigentlich 3-4 mal die Woche dort, wenns zeitlich passt.
Werd dann mal ausschau halten nach nem Scale 10 oder mit welchem Bike bist du dort anzutreffen!?


----------



## SCOTT SCALE10 (18. April 2009)

ScottErda schrieb:


> Danke...als die Reifen neu waren noch besser. Das Weiß ist ziemlich dreckig geworden, trotz waschen
> 
> Ja, ist am Dünsberg. Habs ja nicht weit dort hin und bin eigentlich 3-4 mal die Woche dort, wenns zeitlich passt.
> Werd dann mal ausschau halten nach nem Scale 10 oder mit welchem Bike bist du dort anzutreffen!?



Nene das Scale ist schon lange verkauft.Zurzeit bin ich entweder mit einem Cannondale od. Specialized unterwegs.
Morgen bin ich so gegen 11 am Berg!


----------



## ScottErda (18. April 2009)

Morgen reichts bei mir zeitlich nur mal für ne kurze Runde joggen. Bin aber Montag und Mittwoch aufem DB. Aber morgens, da ich Mittagschicht habe. Sonst am  kommenden WE wieder


----------



## thoralfw (19. April 2009)

ich warte immer auf ein müsing der frühen 90´ger........hat nicht einer von euch eins zum zeigen?


----------



## hank_dd (19. April 2009)

Ja, zwei sogar,
ein Mirar aus dem Jahr 1994





und eins, das vorgestern erst fertig geworden ist, ein Cayenne aus dem Jahr 91 o. 92,
das als retro aufgebaut ist.







Gruß

Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thoralfw (19. April 2009)

sehr schön!


----------



## 4l3x (19. April 2009)

Hier das Versprochene Bild. Wurde in Münsingen erstmal "eingefahren" ging aber gut. Leider hatte ich nen Platten...





Vorbau und Lenker wird noch gegen F99 und Duraflite getauscht  so wie da nur ohne Pedale 9,44kg.


----------



## IGGY (19. April 2009)

Hi
Sei mir nicht böse. Aber das alte war einfach schöner! Wie sind die Laufräder?


----------



## 4l3x (19. April 2009)

hab das alte soweit ja noch.. will es aber dann jetzt loswerden.
unser sponsor hat es extra so gestaltet. denke im gesamtbild mit trikot/hose usw siehts nicht so schlecht aus 

die laufräder sind unauffällig. wie die alten eben auch


----------



## [email protected] (19. April 2009)

4l3x schrieb:


> Hier das Versprochene Bild. Wurde in Münsingen erstmal "eingefahren" ging aber gut. Leider hatte ich nen Platten...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nen Platten hatte ich auch 
In der letzten Runde wo es grade mal gut gleuafen ist
Aber noch ins Ziel gefahren/gelaufen und die felge zerlegt  (nihct letzter =D)

Ein Tamkollege ist doch u19 gefahren oder?


----------



## 4l3x (19. April 2009)

Ne  ich war das, der dich begrüßt hat und auch die alten AMC's aus spass anbot 
Is der Laufrad völlig hinüber?


----------



## inhumanity (19. April 2009)

Gabel wird irgendwann gegen eine Schickere ausgetauscht 
und Gabelschaft wird noch etwas gekürzt.


----------



## ScottErda (20. April 2009)

4l3x schrieb:


> hab das alte soweit ja noch.. will es aber dann jetzt loswerden.
> unser sponsor hat es extra so gestaltet. denke im gesamtbild mit trikot/hose usw siehts nicht so schlecht aus
> 
> die laufräder sind unauffällig. wie die alten eben auch



Wie sieht die neue Team-Bekleidung denn aus?! Nicht mehr Rot/Schwarz?!

Mir gefällt die Lackierung aber auch nicht so gut...
Wie ist die Sid am Milan?! Besser als die Fox Gabel?!


----------



## 4l3x (21. April 2009)

Teamkleidung ist wie die rahmenfarbe. trikot geht von rot in orange über und die hose ist weiss mit nem dicken roten streifen durch. könntest ja hessencup in gießen wieseck (3/05)fahren  da sind wir auch vertreten....

ich habe echt keine ahnung wie sich ne fox fahren lässt  aber im vergleich zur durin ist die sid viel sanfter. aber muss mich erstmal dran gewöhnen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hank_dd (22. April 2009)

@4l3x - gefällt mir mal so richtig gut das Rad, sticht mal aus der Masse raus, mit der Lackierung!


----------



## [email protected] (23. April 2009)

4l3x schrieb:


> Ne  ich war das, der dich begrüßt hat und auch die alten AMC's aus spass anbot
> Is der Laufrad völlig hinüber?



Achso 
Hab dich garnicht erkannt.
Felge ist aber noch fahrbar


----------



## kona86 (23. April 2009)

Also die Lackierung des Milan ist ja mal toll erdrückend und dazu noch die brutal lauten Laufräder...


----------



## supiburki (27. April 2009)

Moin, 

sagt mal, gibnt´s keinen hier im Forum, der mir etwas zu dem Carbon-MTB von Müsing erzählen kann?
Tests sind nicht zu finden, und im Forum hier hab ich auch nix entdeckt.

Wäre schön, einige Infos/Tests o.Ä  zum Rad zu bekommen.

Gruß, Burki


----------



## bergziege68 (27. April 2009)

supiburki schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> sagt mal, gibnt´s keinen hier im Forum, der mir etwas zu dem Carbon-MTB von Müsing erzählen kann?
> Tests sind nicht zu finden, und im Forum hier hab ich auch nix entdeckt.
> ...




Hallo,

habe seit letzten Sommer das Carbon-MTB von Müsing. Ist ein geiler Rahmen bzw. ein geiles Rad. Habe es selbst aufgebaut. Das Fahren damit macht richtig Laune.  Rahmen ist sehr stabil trotz seiner Leichtigkeit. Den Rahmen habe ich in Sichtcarbon, der nur mit Klarlack überzogen ist, so kann man jede Faser sehen. Wirklich sauber gearbeitet. 
Bild folgt demnächst, sowie weitere Infos....

Gruß
bergziege 68


----------



## IGGY (27. April 2009)

Naja leichtigkeit trifft ja eher nicht so ganz zu bei einem Gewicht von ca. 1350 Gramm oder? Bin mal auf die Bilder gespannt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supiburki (28. April 2009)

Hm, Gewicht ab 1.140 g, vermutlich in S. Ist der Sprung zwischen den Größen so groß?


----------



## IGGY (28. April 2009)

Keine Ahung. Ich habe schon welcher auf der Waage gesehen die 1350 Gramm wiegen. Ein Nogo meiner Meinung nach bei einem Carbonrahmen. Was wiegt deiner denn genau?


----------



## supiburki (29. April 2009)

Keine Ahnung, 

steht noch im Laden.
Hat derzeit 9,1kg ohne Pedalen, aber mit ordentlichen Reifen, Flaschenhalter und vernünftiger Ausstattung. Will das Teil ja fahren, und zwar nicht nur zur Eisdiele. Habe mir mal ein 8,7 kg Bike angeschaut. Furious Fred, 160ér Scheiben, SLR-Laufräder, ... . Sicher alles gutes Zeug, aber bei reichlich Training und Wettkämpfen nicht gerade sinnvoll - zumindest nicht ohne Sponsor, der einem alle paar Wochen neues Zeugs finanziert.

Gibt´s tatsächlich keinen einzigen Test zu dem Carbon-Müsing? Oder ein Zwilling einer anderen Marke? Ist doch sicher kein exklusiver Müsing-Rahmen, oder?

Gruß, Burki


----------



## IGGY (29. April 2009)

Ne ich habe zumindest keinen Test gesehen. Ich war eben bei Canyon und habe mir den CF in team-black geordert. Bin ihn vorher mal zur Probe gefahren. In natura ist der Rahmen noch schönder wie auf den Bildern 
Jetzt heist es nur noch geduld haben


----------



## bergziege68 (1. Mai 2009)

IGGY schrieb:


> Naja leichtigkeit trifft ja eher nicht so ganz zu bei einem Gewicht von ca. 1350 Gramm oder? Bin mal auf die Bilder gespannt!




Hallo,

so hier mal meine Bilder von meinem Müsing.

Die Daten:
Bremse: Hayes Nine Carbon
Gabel: Rock Shox Sid Team
Schaltung: Sram X.0 Drehgriff mit Sram X.9 Schaltwerk
Umwerfer/Kurbel: Shimano XT mit roten Kettenblattschrauben
LRS: A2Z Naben; FRM 330 Felgen; Messerspeichen, rote Naben und rote Nippel
rote A2Z-Schnellspanner
Anbauteile: Ritchey WCS
2 Müsing-Carbon Flaschenhalte
Simca-Bar-Ends
Gewicht mit Pedale 10,1 Kg


----------



## IGGY (1. Mai 2009)

Der Poplockhebel gehoert aber an die andere Seite!


----------



## Michael F888 (1. Mai 2009)

Ganz Cool, aber sind die Hayes nicht sauschlecht.
Kenn die nur vom Downhill her und da sind die wirklich ne Frechheit.


----------



## Laktathunter (1. Mai 2009)

Hier unser Team Müsing


----------



## IGGY (1. Mai 2009)

Warum steht da nirgends mehr Müsing drauf?


----------



## herr.gigs (5. Mai 2009)

Sorry, wo im Netz finde ich was (Geo, Preis, Gewicht usw.) zum HT-Rahmen X-Lite oder wird der seit 2009 nicht mehr produziert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (5. Mai 2009)

Den X-Lite Offroad? Der wird nicht mehr hergestellt. Welche Daten brauchst du denn?


----------



## herr.gigs (5. Mai 2009)

Ja schade, der wäre in meine engere Wahl für Saison 2010 gekommen...


----------



## IGGY (5. Mai 2009)

herr.gigs schrieb:


> Ja schade, der wäre in meine engere Wahl für Saison 2010 gekommen...



Bekommt man doch noch bei Ebay!


----------



## 4l3x (5. Mai 2009)

2010 soll der Rahmen wieder erhältlich sein und zudem noch ein anderer Leckerbissen


----------



## John Rico (5. Mai 2009)

Fomeracer schrieb:


> Hier unser Team Müsing



Bei dem Rahmendekor hätte ich eine schwarze Gabel und - wenn es etwas extravagant sein soll - ein schwarzes VR besser gefunden. Durch eine konsequente Trennung "vorne schwarz / hinten weiß" wär es optisch sehr interessant und mal was ganz anderes gewesen.

Aber die Hauptsache ist ja, dass du mit dem Bike gut fahren kannst!


----------



## IGGY (5. Mai 2009)

4l3x schrieb:


> 2010 soll der Rahmen wieder erhältlich sein und zudem noch ein anderer Leckerbissen



Erzähl schon!


----------



## Michael F888 (5. Mai 2009)

sag jetzt !

ich tipp auf einen neu designten Carbonflaschenhalter.


----------



## 4l3x (5. Mai 2009)

IGGY schrieb:


> Erzähl schon!


ein schönes edelmetall


----------



## FlowinFlo (5. Mai 2009)

4l3x schrieb:


> ein schönes edelmetall




doch nicht etwa ein müsing ti rahmen?

gruß, flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supiburki (7. Mai 2009)

Moin, seit gestern hab ich das Carbon zu hause.
Fährt sich aufgrund des Gewichts (inkl. Pedalen 9,4 kg) sehr geil, aber auch sacksteif.
Schade ist, dass nirgendwo ein Schutz des Carbons draufgepappt ist. Noch nicht mal Folie an der Kettenstrebe.
Ist mit Durin Race, XTR/X0 und American Classic ausgestattet. 
Möchte Rennen fahren, nicht vor der Eisiele posen.
Es standen mehrere Räder zur Auswahl. Neben den üblichen verdächtigen (Simplon, Scott) auch Nosaint MaxAri.
Überzeugt von Geometrie und Preis hat mich allein das Müsing. Das NoSaint ist auch günstig aber doch schwer auf Eisdiele und Komfort für die Herren orientiert. Bei den Damen passt´s sicher besser (lange Beine-kurzer Oberkörper).

Also, bin zufrieden und mehr.

Burki


----------



## IGGY (7. Mai 2009)

Bilder?


----------



## supiburki (7. Mai 2009)

Kommen, muss erstmal putzen, war schon Spielen.


----------



## IGGY (7. Mai 2009)

supiburki schrieb:


> Kommen, muss erstmal putzen, war schon Spielen.



Aha. Und wie war es?


----------



## supiburki (8. Mai 2009)

Nunja, hatte bisher noch kein Müsing. Aktuelle Vorgänger sind Stumpjumper M4/5 und Scott Team Issue.
Das Müsing ist deutlich leichter und auch steifer, insofern bergoch in Verbindung mit der Durin (blockiert) genial. 
Sitzposition ist aufrechter als beim Stump, eher so wie beim Scott. Daran muss ich mich wohl noch gewöhnen. Bergab natürlich juut.
Hab zum ersten Mal Grip Shift und bin mir nicht sicher, ob´s das Frühjahr überlebt. Bremsen und Schalten, mit Rapid Fire kein Ding, ist mit GS etwas schwieriger, vielleicht aber auch eine Sache der Gewöhnung.

Also, unterm Strich klasse Rad bisher mit kleinen Mängeln wie fehlende Rahmenschützer und der GS.


----------



## 4l3x (8. Mai 2009)

nettes bike. über fehlenden kettenschutz kann man hinwegsehen 
ich würde noch die aufkleber von den laufrädern entfernen - sieht einfach besser aus...
an gripshift wirst du dich sicherlich auch schnell gewöhnen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrStrangelove (14. Mai 2009)

Bevor der Thread ohne IGGY ausstirbt - hier das lang ersehnte Update meines Müsings:









F99, Duraflite Carbon und Ritchey-Griffe.

Gewichtsersparnis: 221g. Und geputzt wurde es auch noch. Ausnahmsweise.


----------



## IGGY (14. Mai 2009)

Der stirbt nicht aus 
Was wiegt es jetzt?


----------



## jetos15 (14. Mai 2009)

@ScottErda
ich glaub ich hab dich heut in erda gesehn. stand da vorm rathaus, mir hattes am rennrad des schaltwerk zerlegt


----------



## DrStrangelove (14. Mai 2009)

IGGY schrieb:


> Der stirbt nicht aus
> Was wiegt es jetzt?



Muss es mal bei Gelegenheit nachwiegen. Der 22"-Rahmen haut einfach rein. 

Aber es ist noch relativ preisgünstiges Tuningpotenzial vorhanden, insb. bei den Pedalen.


----------



## jetos15 (14. Mai 2009)

zweiten flaschenhalter ab
ich weiß zwar nich was du wiegst, aber schonmal über ne kcnc ti pro nachgedacht? da wärste nochmals 100 gramm leichter


----------



## IGGY (15. Mai 2009)

Was soll der zweite Flaschenhalter den bringen? Das ist doch quatsch. Dann hat man 30 Gramm gespart, und hat unterwegs nicht genug zu trinken dabei


----------



## ScottErda (15. Mai 2009)

jetos15 schrieb:


> @ScottErda
> ich glaub ich hab dich heut in erda gesehn. stand da vorm rathaus, mir hattes am rennrad des schaltwerk zerlegt



Ja, das ist richtig!
Da stand wer mit nem weißen Müsing und ich bin mit meinem weißen Milan vorbei.

Hast ein schönes RR!
Hätte ich das gewusst, hätte ich meine Hilfe angeboten.
Wo kommst du denn her und wie bist du nach hause gekommen, mit defekten Schaltwerk!?


----------



## Tobiwan (15. Mai 2009)

Sorry Jungs,
DAS hier



ist ein Müsing 

1996 Müsing Raven inkl. Zutaten von Syncros, RaceFace, Tune, Easten, ...
Immer noch sehr lecker zu fahren. Ich hoffe die neuen sind genauso gut!
Gruss
Tobi


----------



## jetos15 (18. Mai 2009)

@Tobiwan
gut zu fahren schon ,ja aber der charme der alten bikes is unschlagbar 
@ScottErdabin 
bin eig aus grünberg wohn momentan in weilburg. bins erste mal in der ecke da rumgefahren. bin über ehringshausen und lempa zu euch runter. wollte dann um den dünsberg rum nach gießen und an der lahn zurück...wurd ja leider nix draus 
zuerst dacht ich da könnte man noch was gerade biegen, aber war leider nix zu machen. musste dann meine mutter anrufen die dann auch nach 40 mins da war 
aber sehr nett bei euch die leute. es ham 4 leute angehalten und gefragt ob se nich helfen könnten


----------



## ScottErda (18. Mai 2009)

@jetos15:
Wie hast du das Schaltwerk denn so verbogen, warst du irgendwo hängen geblieben oder gestürtzt?

Ja, den Hol-Service der Eltern hab ich auch schon das ein oder andere mal genutzt, als ich nen Platten hatte, ich nicht mehr konnte nach 80km MTB bzw. ein anderes mal mein Trettlager defekt war .

Wenn du mal wieder ne Tour in meine Richtung planst, meld dich, dann können wir ja paar km zusammen fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hank_dd (21. Mai 2009)

@Tobiwan - schickes altes Müsing!
aber kürz mal bitte den Bowdenzug am Schaltwerk hinten, das sieht ja gefährlich aus 

Grüße
Micha


----------



## gatti (21. Mai 2009)

Hier mal meins.







konstruktive kritik erwünscht!


----------



## FlowinFlo (21. Mai 2009)

Dein Bike gefällt mir!  
Kleiner Änderungsvorschlag meinerseits wäre ein neutraler Kettenstrebenschutz in schwarz sowie die Cantisockel abzubauen und alle überflüssigen Spacer zu entfernen, wenn die Anpassung abgeschlossen ist. 
Sonst sieht´s durchweg sinnvoll aus! 
Andere Verbesserungsvorschläge bezüglich einer Bike-Diät lasse ich vorerst weg, da das abhängig vom Einsatz und leider auch vom Geldbeutel ist. 

LG, Flo


----------



## lapp1 (23. Mai 2009)

Hier mal mein Müsing.....grad mal ne Woche alt......


----------



## IGGY (23. Mai 2009)

Ist das schon auf dich eingestellt? Wenn ja scheint es was gross zu sein oder?


----------



## lapp1 (23. Mai 2009)

is  halt noch in der Probephase.....hab erst 20 KM damit abgespult.....warum eigentlich weil der Lenker so hoch ist oder warum???


----------



## IGGY (23. Mai 2009)

Lenker so hoch und Sattel soweit unten!


----------



## lapp1 (23. Mai 2009)

mh...sattel passt jetz eigentlich ganz genau......ist ne 51 er Rahmenhöhe ich bin 1.83 m und hab lange beine ...... die Stütze is eh schon gut weit draussen......mh.......wenn ich den noch höher stelle komm ich nich mehr aufd Pedale.....???


----------



## Berrrnd (23. Mai 2009)

gerade stütze und sattel höher.
der sattel ist jetzt ja ganz schön weit hinten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lapp1 (23. Mai 2009)

den sattel hab ich soweit hinter getan, hab das gefühl das mir das besser passt......aber ich tu ihn wieder vor wenn ihr das sagt....

sattel hab ich schon höher gemacht.....

Was sagt ihr zum Allgemeinlook des Bikes???


----------



## Berrrnd (23. Mai 2009)

es ist egal was wir sagen!

stell es so ein das es dir passt und du vernünftig sitzen kannst. optik ist hier nebensächlich.

sicherlich sieht eine ordentliche sattelüberhöhung besser aus, aber dein bike ist ja auch keine reines race-bike, sondern eher ein tourer.


----------



## FlowinFlo (23. Mai 2009)

Das Bike, also der Rahmen ist definitiv zu groß für dich! Ich bin 1,85 und fahre ne 48er Rahmenhöhe. Wer hat dir die Größe denn empfohlen? Lange Beine werden mit ner langen Stütze ausgeglichen, nicht nem generell größeren Rahmen. Es sei denn, du hast auch noch sehr lange Arme, was ich nicht glaube bzw.nicht für dich hoffe! 
Das wird jetzt natürlich schwierig das rückgängig zu machen. Kannst es ja schlecht zum Händler zurückgeben und in Eigenregie den Rahmen zu tauschen wird wohl auch nicht in deinem Sinne sein.
Wenn dir das Bike passt, kann man zwar nichts dagegen sagen, aber sportlich schnell sitzt du da garantiert nicht drauf! 
Tut mir echt leid!


----------



## lapp1 (23. Mai 2009)

Soll ja auch kein Racebike sein.....will eher entspannt touren fahren.....Hat mir mein Radhändler empfohlen.......


----------



## hank_dd (24. Mai 2009)

Ich würd auch sagen, gerade Stütze rein und das Cockpit (Lenker + Vorbau) absenken, da ändert sich die Spannung im Rücken nicht so sehr, da du das Dreieck aus Pedalen, Sattel und Lenkerposition eigentlich nur nach vorne unten drehst und du sitzt trotzdem sportlicher.


----------



## lapp1 (24. Mai 2009)

Aber nur wenn ich sportlicher fahren will oder?

für Touren is es doch so ok oder nich??

sorry für meine dummen fragen aber hab keine Ahnung von der Thematik!!!

Danke schon mal für die ganzen Tips


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hank_dd (29. Mai 2009)

Ich würd mal behaupten, die Sitzposition mit dem tieferen Lenker und nach vorn geschobenen Sattel macht das Rad effektiver da der Luftwiderstand geringer wird und du mehr von oben als von hinten in die Pedalen trittst.
Probiers doch einfach mal aus, mach zwei Spacer unter dem Vorbau raus und schieb den Sattel 2cm nach vorn.


----------



## lapp1 (30. Mai 2009)

also der Radhändler hat mir heute nochmal alles eingestellt....

Sattel is viel höher als vorher (ca 7 CM) Sattel is weiter vorn.....

nur die Spacer hat er gemeint soll ich selbst probieren....wegen Kreuzweh....hat er gemeint.......da werd ich mich jetz mal spielen

Danke an alle für die Tipps


----------



## carofem (4. Juni 2009)

Hallo Müsing Freaks! Möchte mir auch ein neues HT aufbauen und hab mir den X-Lite Offroad ausgesucht. Hab allerdings noch ein paar Fragrn zu der richtigen Rahmengrösse.Bin 1.74 , Schrittlänge 81,5 aktuell fahre ich einen 18" Rahmen mit einer OR Länge von 600mm. Hat jemand ähnliche Daten und was für eine Rahmengrösse wäre dann das beim X-Lite. Glaube so was ich gelesen habe fällt das OR relativ kurz aus oder? Und noch was wie seid ihr mit der Steifigkeit des Rahmens zufrieden die Rohre haben ja eine sehr dünne Wandstärke laut Info.


----------



## CSB (5. Juni 2009)

Ich bin 1,78cm und hab ne 82er Schrittlänge

Rahmengröße ist bei meinem X-Lite Offroad 17,5". Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht 580mm Oberrohr.
Mit 120mm Vorbau passt's perfekt.

Ich hab mich vor dem Aufbau beim meinem Händler vermessen lassen und den Rahmen rein nach Geometrie aussuchen lassen...selten hat mir ein Bike soviel Spaß gemacht.

Der Rahmen ist extrem leicht für einen Alu/Scandium Rahmen. Nackt,mit Schaltauge und Sattelklemme hatte der exakt 1180 Gramm.
Probleme mit der Steifigkeit hatte ich nie...

Mein X-Lite Offroad steht übrigens zum Verkauf im Bikemarkt...evtl. Interesse?


----------



## 4l3x (25. Juni 2009)

Letzte Ausfahrt. Nachdem es so lange halb zerlegt war, habe ich nun neues Innenlager usw. aber ich will die Durin nicht behalten. Am 3. Rad zum rummstehen zu schade...









Die Gabel gibts übrigens hier


----------



## DirkMX (26. Juli 2009)

Mein nagelneues Offroad Lite. Ist das Angebotsbike, der neue 2010er Rahmen kommt jetzt endlich ohne Canti-Sockel am Hinterbau.


----------



## Tobiwan (27. Juli 2009)

Zwei schicke Bikes über mir - Respekt und viel Spass damit.

Mein "alter, geiler Bock" nochmal in freier Wildbahn...


----------



## hank_dd (30. Juli 2009)

Seh ich da eine Ratze Fatze Turbine an dem schicken, alten Müsing?


----------



## raggamuffin (31. Juli 2009)

Hallo  ,

ich will mir einen Müsing x-Lite Offroad Rahmen bestellen, bin mir aber sehr unsicher wegen der Rahmengröße. Meine persönlichen Specs: 170cm Körperlänge, bei einer Schrittlänge von knapp 78cm. Was würdet ihr mir hier empfehlen? Soll ich eher den 16 Zoll (40cm) oder doch eher den 18 Zoll (44cm) Rahmen nehmen? Einsatzbereich: 80% asphaltierte Straßen, 20% Waldautobahnen. Hat jemand die Oberrohrlänge (Mitte-Mitte) des 18 Zoll Rahmens vielleicht zur Hand, bestenfalls auch die des 16 Zoll Rahmens? Ich möchte nicht unbedingt voll gestreckt über dem Oberrohr "hängen", um an den Lenker zu kommen...also es muss keine "Race" Geometrie haben.

Und wenn ich schon beim Fragen bin: Was für ein Steuersatz benötigt man? Ich tippe ja auf semiintegriert.

Ich danke euch für eure Antworten!

Beste Grüße
Marten


----------



## jetos15 (31. Juli 2009)

steuersatz is semi integriert
http://www.muesing-bikes.de/bikes/offroad/offroad_lite/index.php
soweit ich weiß is die geometrie dieselbe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nordpol (31. Juli 2009)

bei dem einsatzgebiet, würde ich über einen cc-rahmen gar nicht nachdenken...

gruss ulli


----------



## raggamuffin (1. August 2009)

Kann vielleicht jemand kurz das Maßband an sein 18 Zoll Müsing X-lite Offroad halten und mir sagen welche genaue Länge das Sattelrohr (Mitte-Oberkante) hat bzw. das Oberrrohr (Mitte-Mitte); denn ich weiß wirklich nicht, welches Rahmenmaß besser geeignet wäre für mich. Ich tendiere ja eher zum 18 Zoll Rahmen...

...die Müsing Homepage bzw. die Geodaten des Müsing Offroad Lite (Geodaten sollen ja identisch sein mit denen des x-Lite Offroad) sind etwas verwirrend: da sind zum Einen 40cm...44cm...etc. als Sattelrohrlängen angegeben und weiter unten im Kleingedruckten (bei "Beispielausstattung") steht plötzlich was von 42cm...45cm...etc. - ja, was denn nun  . Siehe: HIER

Ich würd' mich echt freuen, wenn mir jemand helfen könnte.

Beste Grüße
Marten


----------



## hank_dd (1. August 2009)

Sollte nicht die Oberrohrlänge das wichtigste Maß sein?
Und die ist ja auf der Seite ersichtlich. Ich behaupte mal, daß die Tabelle schon die richtigen Maße enthällt.


----------



## IGGY (1. August 2009)

Ja die Oberrohrlänge ist am wichtigsten. Den Rest macht man mit der Sattelstütze!


----------



## Tobiwan (9. August 2009)

-


----------



## Tobiwan (9. August 2009)

hank_dd schrieb:


> Seh ich da eine Ratze Fatze Turbine an dem schicken, alten Müsing?



jupp, das war mal eine dh-rote turbine (rs judy dh-rot), wurde aber von mir black gelabelt. hab jetzt noch nen slr drauf, gewicht gesamt so ca. 10,5 - 11 kg. heute ganz normal, damals zum kreisletanzen...


----------



## hank_dd (9. August 2009)

@tobiwahn - kannst du mal Fotos von den Aufklebern am Sitzrohr machen, ich möchte nämlich mal das Alter von dem Müsing meiner Freundin bestimmen.
Der Rahmen und die Schriftzüge sehen aus, wie die bei dir.
Danke schon mal im voraus.


----------



## _Marek_ (9. August 2009)

Hallo zusammen.

Erst einmal ein dickes Lob. Sehr schöne Müsing hier vorhanden. 
Hat mir die Wahl meines Rahmens sehr erleichtert. 
Habe mir ein Müsing Lite Offroad Rahmen gekauft und werde den jetzt Stück für Stück aufbauen. (Siehe Profilfoto)
Bis jetzt besorgt habe ich mir eine Magura Menja 85, Magura Marta Carbon und Mavic Crossride Felgen.
Unterwegs ist noch eine SLX Kurbel und jede Menge Kleinzeugs.
Den Rest werde ich ersteinmal vom alten Bock benutzen und dann im Winter weiter aufrüsten.

Jetzt habe ich noch ein paar Fragen:

-Ist es nötig das Kurbelgewinde vorm Einbau nachzuschneiden? Lackschicht ist dort nur sehr dünn und ohne jeglichen Grad, Schweißpunkte usw.

-Gleiche Frage beim Steuersatz. Wie schwer geht er ohne vorherige Bearbeitung rein?

Gruß Marcus


----------



## ScottErda (9. August 2009)

Hallo Marek!

Viel Spass mit dem neuen Rahmen. Ist echt ein super Ding 

Also das Drehtlagergewinde würde ich auf jeden Fall nachschneiden (lassen). Da sind immer ein paar kleine Späne drinnen, die man nicht sieht, aber wenn du Pech hast knirscht und knarzt es später...

Am Steuerrohr brauchst du das eingenlich nicht machen lassen. Da sind die Semi Integrierten nicht so anfällig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _Marek_ (9. August 2009)

Okay, dann werde ich nächste Woche noch beim örtlichen Fahrradladen vorbei und das machen lassen.

Danke dir und schönen Sonntag noch.


----------



## _Marek_ (11. August 2009)

So, hat alles wunderbar geklappt 

Vorbau, Lenker und Pedalen sind nur zu ersten Testzwecken dran.


----------



## Mela77 (12. August 2009)

Hallo,
möchte euch mein neues Müsing Lady Bike zeigen. 
Dekor ist von mir entworfen und Müsing angefertigt worden. 
Ich liebe das Teil einfach! Fährt sich nur geil! 

Gruß Mela


----------



## kupfermark (13. August 2009)

Ich hab heut beim Händler meinen Müsing offroad Lite Rahmen abgeholt, den wollte ich erstmal auch mit den Parts meines alten Bikes aufbauen. 

Leider war kein Schaltauge dran. Der Händler meinte, das müsse er erst noch bestellen. 

War bei euch gleich dabei, oder? Woher kann man das sonst noch beziehen?

Gruß
KM


----------



## ScottErda (13. August 2009)

kupfermark schrieb:


> Ich hab heut beim Händler meinen Müsing offroad Lite Rahmen abgeholt, den wollte ich erstmal auch mit den Parts meines alten Bikes aufbauen.
> 
> Leider war kein Schaltauge dran. Der Händler meinte, das müsse er erst noch bestellen.
> 
> ...




Ich würd bei Müsing direkt anrufen und denen das Problem schildern (Tel auf der Homepage). 
Ich denke das die dir auch ein Schaltauge zusenden.
Bzw. wenn du in der Gegend wohnst, fahr doch mal hin ; )


----------



## kupfermark (17. August 2009)

@scotterda: Danke, nach bißchen rumtelefonieren ist rausgekommen, daß es im Karton war, der zum Glück noch nicht entsorgt wurde. Jetzt gehts erstmal in Urlaub und danach ans rumschrauben!

Fürs erste fehlt noch ne Sattelstütze (schon 31,6mm, oder??) und ein Steuersatz.

So lässt es sich noch nicht so richtig gut fahren:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## max123 (17. August 2009)

So wie ich das sehe hast du ein Müsing Pro und da ist die Sattelstütze 31,4mm


----------



## kupfermark (17. August 2009)

max123 schrieb:


> So wie ich das sehe hast du ein Müsing Pro und da ist die Sattelstütze 31,4mm



Danke, das würde erklären, warum die 31,6er Stütze vom Votec nicht so recht rein will. Ich dachte mit bißchen entgraten wird das schon. Das schränkt ja die Auswahl schon ziemlich ein..

Dann gleich noch ne Frage zum Steuersatz: Ich brauch einen, der möglichst niedrig baut, bzw so gut wie komplett im Rahmen verschwindet. 

Gabelschaft: 175mm
Steuerrohr: 140mm
Vorbau mind.: 32mm

Wird bissl knapp..

Gruß
KM


----------



## _Marek_ (17. August 2009)

kupfermark schrieb:


> Danke, das würde erklären, warum die 31,6er Stütze vom Votec nicht so recht rein will. Ich dachte mit bißchen entgraten wird das schon. Das schränkt ja die Auswahl schon ziemlich ein..
> 
> Dann gleich noch ne Frage zum Steuersatz: Ich brauch einen, der möglichst niedrig baut, bzw so gut wie komplett im Rahmen verschwindet. Der Gabelschaft meiner 06er Reba misst nämlich 175mm minus 140mm Steuerrohr minus 35mm Vorbau = 0mm. Hat jemand einen Tipp?
> 
> ...



Du brauchst semi, oder?
Ich hab den ritchey wcs. Ist unten komplett im Rohr und oben hast du 15 mm rausstehen.

Hab glaube ich auch das Problem mit der Sattelstütze. 

Gruß Marcus


----------



## bikeaddicted (7. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Leute!
Hier mal ein paar Bilder meines Müsings. Die meisten Parts habe ich von meinem Rockmachine übernommen.

@IGGY; Danke für die Beratung bezüglich des Rahmens! Fährt sich echt supi. Gewicht ist sogar noch'n bissl weniger als angegeben (1280g inkl. Canti-Sockeln in 52 cm;Sockel:20g)







Noch eins...

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/485242]





Und noch eins...





 
Nach Gripshift-Update:


----------



## IGGY (7. Oktober 2009)

Sieht gut aus 
Ich wuerde nur die roten Barends gegen schwarze tauschen!


----------



## bikeaddicted (7. Oktober 2009)

IGGY schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus
> Ich wuerde nur die roten Barends gegen schwarze tauschen!



Dankeschön. Meinst du nicht, weiße Hörner würden besser passen? Dann wär der weiße Sattel nich so alleine. Haste schon erfahrungen mit Magura-Gabeln? Die Durin 100 SL würde meiner Meinung nach bombig ans Rad passen.


----------



## IGGY (7. Oktober 2009)

Ne weiße passen meiner Meinung nach nicht. Ein Kumpel hat eine Durin in dem gleichen Rahmen. Sieht sehr toll aus, da die Gabelkrone in dem gleichen matten Eloxal ist wie der Rahmen!


----------



## bikeaddicted (11. Oktober 2009)

@IGGY: 'N Abend allerseits! Hab' mal die Hörnchen mit nem bisschen Tape versehen. Finde, dass es stimmiger aussieht. Was meinste?






@all: Guten Start in die neue Woche! Auf gutes Radwetter





P.S.: Hab 'ne Knieverletzung (Innenminiskusinnenriss+oberer Unterschenkelknochen), kann 6 Wochen nich auf's Rad


----------



## IGGY (26. Oktober 2009)

Sieht besser aus! Schade das mein alter Rahmen hier nicht gepostet wird nach dem Neuaufbau. Schade schade schade


----------



## FlowinFlo (28. Oktober 2009)

IGGY schrieb:


> Schade das mein alter Rahmen hier nicht gepostet wird nach dem Neuaufbau. Schade schade schade



Wer macht denn sowas? Nee, im Ernst - folgt! Die gröbsten Missstände sind beseitigt, sodass ich mich wohl jetzt hier blicken lassen kann... 

Gruß, Flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (28. Oktober 2009)

Da bin ich ja mal gespannt!


----------



## IGGY (25. November 2009)

Tja scheint wohl nichts mehr zu kommen! Schade drum.


----------



## ScottErda (25. November 2009)

Doch, mein neues kommt bald...
Hab mir ein neuen Rahmen besorgt und dieser wird mit der Fox, Scott Pilot Carbon Lenker, XT Antrieb + Hone Kurbel und Fulcrum Red Metal 5 Laufräder aufgebaut 

Dauert aber noch paar Tage/Wochen bis ich alles für die ersten lohnenden Bilder soweit hab.


----------



## IGGY (25. November 2009)

Ja dann bin ich ja mal gespannt. Welcher Rahmen ist es denn geworden? Ich hätte aber gerne meinen alten Müsing nochmal gesehen. Würde mich mal interessieren wie er aufgebaut wurde!


----------



## ScottErda (25. November 2009)

Eigentlich den Milan HTD Pro Rahmen wieder in Weiss in 52er Größe.
Kann ich mir beim Händler abholen.
Jedoch bin ich mir zur Zeit bisschen unsicher, ob ich doch ne andere Farbe nehm und vielleicht auch in 48cm Rahmenhöhe...

Kann mich einfach nicht entscheiden


----------



## IGGY (26. November 2009)

Weiß sieht doch gut aus. Warum meinst du denn das ein 52er nicht paßt. Hast du dich nicht vermessen und gut beraten lassen?


----------



## ScottErda (26. November 2009)

Ich war mit meinem kaputten Rahmen am Dienstag beim Händler.
Als ich das Rad gekauft hatte fühlte ich mich auf dem 52er ganz wohl. Aber in dem Jahr, wo ich es gefahren habe bemerkte ich nach und nach das ein 48er vielleicht doch besser wäre.
Hab ne gerade Sattelstütze montiert und auch den Sattel hab ich ziemlich weit vorne.

Daher denke ich ist der kleinere Rahmen vielleicht sportlicher und agiler zu fahren?!

Bei der Farbe bin ich seit gestern von Weiss zu dunkel Blau umgeschwenkt.
Mit weissen Milan Dekor passt der Rahmen bestimmt gut zur weissen Fox..


----------



## charly245 (27. November 2009)

http://fotos-alt.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/402305/ppuser/22202

http://fotos-alt.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/402307/ppuser/22202

Hallo zusammen,

hat jemand Interesse an diesem Müsing x-light Rahmen in 20,5 Zoll? Habe auch noch eine passende Magura Durin 100 mit Canti und Scheibenaufnahmen.

Mehr Bilder in meinem alten Album.

Gruß
Kai


----------



## IGGY (27. November 2009)

Kai ich bin mal so frei! He das reimt sich ja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4l3x (9. Dezember 2009)

Jetzt mit SID. Ich finde sie steht ihr


----------



## bikeaddicted (9. Dezember 2009)

Schönes Rad! Nur...die Gabel passt m.M.n. nicht so wirklich an's Bike. Ist i-wie alleine an deinem Radl.

Tipp: Du gibst mir deine weiße SID Team/Race>passt dann zu meinem weißen Tundra Carbon-Sattel, ich geb' Dir meine schwarze Reba Team>passt dann zu deinem Rad Oder wir tauschen die Sättel
ODER du holst dir einfach 'nen weißen Sattel o.Ä.

Aber wenn's *dir* gefällt, dann is' ja gut

Gruß,
bikeaddicted


----------



## 4l3x (9. Dezember 2009)

Hab nochn weißen speedneedle. der bleibt aber am rennrad 

PS: Könnte dir noch ne weiße skareb mit 1440gr andrehen


----------



## Schwarzwaldelch (11. Dezember 2009)

@charlie245

Hi Kai, hab dir ne PN geschickt...


----------



## Framekiller (11. Dezember 2009)

Sehr schicke bikes die hier zu sehen sind. Aber das sind doch nicht die Müsing bikes die ich von früher kenne? Müsing war doch mal ne deutsche Customschmiede? Was ich hier sehe schaut sehr gut aber auch sehr nach Fernost aus worauf auch der Preis von 399 schliessen lässt. Klärt mich auf is Müsing etwa nur noch Name?


----------



## 4l3x (11. Dezember 2009)

Müsing wird von Ditmar Bayer vertrieben. Sie importieren die Rohrahmen aus Fernost und bearbeiten diese dann im Westerwald, wodurch auch Customlackierungen möglich sind oder auch Wünsche wie abgeschliffene Cantisockel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christian Back (11. Dezember 2009)

Zudem war Müsing einer der ersten Alu- Tüftler, mit verschliffenen Schweißnähten an den RR- und MTB- Rahmen.
Sehr schönes Finish. Ging dann zu Derby- Cycles (wo auch Focus m.E. war; deshalb sahen die eine Zeit lang gleich aus). Dann war erst mal Funkstille.

Korrigiert mich bitte, wenn ich falsch liege.


----------



## rekordhalter (13. Dezember 2009)

Hallo
Ich bin neu hier und freue mich das es noch andere Müsingbegeisterte gibt

Hier mein ´94 Müsing Marimba. Hat schon knapp 1 Mio. km runter und alle Teile wurdem mittlerweile mindestens einmal erneuert aber der Rahmen ist absolut top. Würde ich nie hergeben und schläft seit 15 Jahren neben meinem Bett

Fotos gehen gerade nicht. Reich ich nach. Wie füg ich eigentlich große Bilder ein??? Miniaturansicht suckssss


----------



## hank_dd (17. Dezember 2009)

Ich will das Marimba sehen 
Lade doch die Bilder in dein Fotoalbum, dort steht dann unter dem Bild ein BB-Code, der direkt in das Antwortfeld rein kopiert wird.

Hier mal ein Beispiel:




und mein Lieblingsbild:





Das ist ein 95'er Alamos aufgebaut mit XTR 900 und anderen alten Teilen.
Mehr Bilder in meinem Album


----------



## ScottErda (17. Dezember 2009)

Ich bin hier draussen...
hab mich doch für einen Quantec Superlight Rahmen entschieden.

Grund war die Geometrie und der Preis!

Gruß Norman


----------



## rekordhalter (18. Dezember 2009)

Da ist mein Marimba nun
Ich mach morgen noch ein paar Bilder von der anderen Seite


----------



## hank_dd (18. Dezember 2009)

Ganz hübsch, nur der Lenker entstellt es etwas 
mach mal nen normalen Rizer ohne den Verstärkungsbügel dran, da sieht's bestimmt besser aus.


----------



## Christian Back (18. Dezember 2009)

Eure beiden Räder sind Top!
Das waren noch Schweißnähte, schön verschliffen, fein!

Das Marimba mit XT- Vies, und Booster, voll Retro.

Aber am Besten gefällt mir das Telefon...!!!


----------



## rekordhalter (18. Dezember 2009)

Vielen Dank
Ja der Lenker siehr jetzt nicht so raketenmäßig aus aber fährt sich einfach geil und von der knörken rosanen Parts kann ich mich nicht trennen.
Das Telefon wird bald in Betrieb genommen. Hab ne Umbauanleitung auf DIN Buchse im Netz gefunden.


----------



## jetos15 (8. Januar 2010)

SO,
hier mal mein 2010er X-Lite.


----------



## Kaprado (8. Januar 2010)

Mein Offroad Lite ist gestern auch fertig geworden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (8. Januar 2010)

@jetos15:

tolles bike! farben sind stimmig. der vorbau mit den vielen schriftzügen passt irgendwie nicht. genauso, wie die gelben kabelbinder.
dagegen passen die orangenen schnellspanner gut zu der schrift der reifen.
obwohl keine anderen weißen parts verbaut sind, passt die sid ins bild.
ein super aufbau!

gewicht würd' mich noch interessieren.

@Kaprado:

das rad ist nicht so mein fall. is irgendwie unstimig.

Gruß


----------



## Kaprado (8. Januar 2010)

was stimmt denn nicht?


----------



## bikeaddicted (8. Januar 2010)

also da wären sattel, sattelklemme, gibt wirklich schönere mit hebel, aber wenn se dir gefällt... gabel, silberne/helle kettenblätter, rücklicht, pedale, schalwerk, ich seh's da ja ein, gibt's in der shadow-version nich anders.

das war's auch schon.

Dagegen fin' ich dein DMR richtig schick, auch mit recon


----------



## Kaprado (8. Januar 2010)

bis auf die G'abel geh ich mit, dass Rücklicht ist an einer Stadtschlampe echt erforderlich... 

Die Recon am DMR wird nächste Woche durch eine Z1 Fr150 ersetzt.


----------



## bikeaddicted (8. Januar 2010)

cool! dann wird's 'n richtig fettes bike. bin schon gespannt...

was magst du denn an der gabel? ist doch 'ne olle suntour, oder?
ich meine außer dem äußerst attraktiven preis?

Gruß


----------



## Kaprado (8. Januar 2010)

ist eine MZ XC 600


----------



## bikeaddicted (8. Januar 2010)

upps. entschuldigung für den faux pas!

ich sehe du magst marzocchi.

reba oder so wär' meiner meinung nach besser, weil leichter.

wie gesagt, fahr' das, wonach dir ist.

Gruß


----------



## jetos15 (8. Januar 2010)

ja die vorbauschrift stört mich auch, weißt du wie ich dir abbegkommen könnte? mit nagellackentferner klappt es nicht.
Kabelbinder warn gerade keine andren da. wollts einfach mal fertig da stehen haben


----------



## bikeaddicted (8. Januar 2010)

kenn' ich.

zum vorbau. hab mir alle seiten des threads "Eure Leichtbauräder, Keine Stangenware" teil 1 und 2 durchgelesen. die machen das mit azeton/organischen lösungsmitteln.
aber bei dem wcs-vorbau geht's nicht 100%ig weg. ich hab meinen einfach mit schwarzem isoband abgeklebt; und meinen lenker. sieht nice aus.

hier mal kurz drei zusammengefasste beiträge aus teil 2, seite 94, ab #2331:

dogdaysunrise: bei syntace gehn' die schriftzüge mit azeton und rubbeln runter.

mete: bei den alten vorbauten waren die schriftzüge aufgedruckt und gingen mit 'nem organischen lösungsmittel runter. bei den neuen, die wir haben, sind die lackiert oder anders fixiert. lassen sich jedenfalls nicht zufriedenstellend entfernen.

Dr. Faust: bereut es, den wcs zu cleanen versucht zu haben. hat aceton verwendet. ging extrem schlecht. hat eine gefühlte ewigkeit gedauert, um einen einzelnen schriftzug abzubekommen. das hat bis dato auch nich' komplett gefunzt.

und bei carbonteilen schleifen die die schrift einfach ab. erst mit grobem, dann mittlerem, feinem, zuletzt ultra feinem schleifpapier.
Deichradler benutzt sogar 0000er stahlwolle.
Dann wird das teil poliert und bei bedarf klargelackt.

ich würd's mit dem cleanen lassen, es sei denn, 
du hast lust dir evtl. 'nen neuen vorbau zu kaufen, 
ihn zu versauen 
oder denkst schon daran, 'nen f99 o.Ä. anzuschaffen.

Gruß

P.S.: wieso müssen die ritchey teile, vor allem wcs, eigentlich immer so mit schriftzügen überladen sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4l3x (9. Januar 2010)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Schönes Rad! Nur...die Gabel passt m.M.n. nicht so wirklich an's Bike. Ist i-wie alleine an deinem Radl.





bikeaddicted schrieb:


> obwohl keine anderen weißen parts verbaut sind, passt die sid ins bild.



Ist dir was zwischen den beiden Rädern aufgefallen? ( Bis auf andere Sattelstütze und Hörnchen (+Schrauben)?)


Ist auch wurst, denn beide Räder gehen richtig gut vorwärts und sehen dabei auch noch flott aus 
Was wir wohl auch nächste Woche wieder zusammen probieren


----------



## bikeaddicted (9. Januar 2010)

stimmt! hab's erst gar nich' gemerkt.

sind ja außer hörnchen, griffen, kurbelschrauben, schnellspannerfarbe, pedalen, reifen (ok, hast ja die gleichen), flaschehaltern, schaltzügen, schaltröllchen, felgenbremsaufnahme, bremsscheiben, sattelstütze und den kabelbindern die gleichen räder.

das war's dann aber schon mit den unterschieden.

stimmt schon, das die beiden bikes sich sehr ähneln.

finde, dass das steuerrohr beim 2010er rahmen nich' so gelungen ist> zu kantig

Gruß


----------



## 4l3x (9. Januar 2010)

Ich hab nur die gröbsten Unterschiede genannt um dir deine kleine Gradwanderung aufzuzeigen. Aber mal ehrlich: Mein Bike kann auch lila sein wenns ab geht wie Luzzi und das is nunmal der Fall bei fast jedem X-Lite  Ich sitz auch meistens oben drauf und schau es nicht nur an 

Da kann ich auch sagen, dass mir dein Bike bspw. überhaupt garnicht gefällt. Jedoch werde ich es nicht bestreiten, dass du damit schnell unterwegs wärst


----------



## jetos15 (9. Januar 2010)

Das Steuerrohr musste dicker werden, da alle Rohre im Durchmesser größer geworden sind, würde mit anderem Steuerrohr komisch aussehn.


----------



## jacky60314 (9. Januar 2010)

Kaprado schrieb:


> Mein Offroad Lite ist gestern auch fertig geworden.


 Das sieht ja fast so aus wie meins


----------



## Kaprado (9. Januar 2010)

jacky60314 schrieb:


> Das sieht ja fast so aus wie meins



Zeig mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (9. Januar 2010)

4l3x schrieb:


> Ich hab nur die gröbsten Unterschiede genannt um dir deine kleine Gradwanderung aufzuzeigen. Aber mal ehrlich: Mein Bike kann auch lila sein wenns ab geht wie Luzzi und das is nunmal der Fall bei fast jedem X-Lite  Ich sitz auch meistens oben drauf und schau es nicht nur an
> 
> Da kann ich auch sagen, dass mir dein Bike bspw. überhaupt garnicht gefällt. Jedoch werde ich es nicht bestreiten, dass du damit schnell unterwegs wärst



Hab' ja nüscht über die Fahrbarkeit des/der Bikes gesagt.

Finde deins und das von jetos15 echt klasse!

Wenn ich auf meinem x lite sitze geht's auch ab, trotz der derzeitigen 10,4kg

Schönes WE noch!
Gruß


----------



## jacky60314 (10. Januar 2010)

Kaprado schrieb:


> Zeig mal


 Sobald meine Kamera die Tage wieder da ist mach ich ein paar Fotos.
Kann aber vorab mal eine Teileliste vorweißen
Rahmen Müsing Offroad Lite 09
Gabel Rock Shox Reba WC 09
Shifter , Kurbel ,Schaltwerk , Umwerfer Shimano XT 09, Ritzelpaket hinten Sram X9 09
Bremse Formula R1 Carbon 180/160 .09
Laufräder DT Swiss XPW 1600 ( Cube) 
Reifen Schwalbe Rocket Ron 2.25 
Vorbau Syntace F119, 09
Lenker Syntace Duraflite 2075,09
Sattelstütze Syntace P6 Alu 09
Sattel Specialized Toupe 09
Griffe Ergon GX1 Leichtbau


----------



## jetos15 (10. Januar 2010)

hat ja nicht wirklich viel mit dem von Kaprado zu tun.
und : 2009 gabs keine Reba WC


----------



## _ViTO_ (10. Januar 2010)

mein ex bike... schön wars.. zum ansehen und zum Fahren.. aber ich habe mich halt etwas anders orientiert...













möge der neue Besitzer es in ehren halten


----------



## IGGY (11. Januar 2010)

Womit spielst du denn jetzt?


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. Januar 2010)

wenn ich die pedale sehe tippe ich auf >14cm vorne hinten


----------



## bikeaddicted (11. Januar 2010)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> wenn ich die pedale sehe tippe ich auf >14cm vorne hinten



da haste voll in's schwarze getroffen!
vorne 115 bis 160mm, hinten 150mm federweg

hier mal ein bild aus _ViTO_'s album:





@_ViTO_: klasse, dein müsing only pro carbon!
                                          traumhafte rote akzente!
                            die speedneedle haste aber behalten, stimmt's?

Gruß


----------



## _ViTO_ (11. Januar 2010)

hehe.. ja danke ^^... das müsing war schon echt nen sahnestück geworden.. da passte echt alles zusammen.. Aber das Remedy geht einfach so genial ab.. ab-wie aufwärts..Im sommer werde ich auch wieder die Bikeparcs unsicher machen.

Den speedneedle hab ich net mehr! der wär fürs remedy falsch am platz


----------



## bikeaddicted (11. Januar 2010)

_ViTO_ schrieb:


> Den speedneedle hab ich net mehr! der wär fürs remedy falsch am platz



logisch


----------



## bonebreaker666 (11. Januar 2010)

Hier mal ein Bild meines ehemaligen Müsing Cazuela im damaligen Neuaufbau-Zustand:



Sorry für die schlechte Qualität, ist ein Scan eines Papierbildes von 1994...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CSB (11. Januar 2010)

wasndas für ein blaues Dings überm Schaltwerk?


----------



## bikeaddicted (11. Januar 2010)

CSB schrieb:


> wasndas für ein blaues Dings überm Schaltwerk?



sieht aus wie'n zusätzlicher kettenspanner. siehste ja vielleicht, dass am ende von dem blauen ding 'ne art seil zum ende des schaltwerkkäfigs geht. im album sieht man es ja - da ist eine feder, die die kette noch mal zusätzlich spannt.





@ bonebreaker666: haste vielleicht noch so ein 3-speichen-vorderrad? 
                           und vielleicht eine schwarze stütze?
                           dann säh's ja mal übergeil aus!

is 'trotzdem 'n hammer bike

was wiegt's denn? mit und ohne speichenräder - dürfte ein gewichtsunterschied von 2 bis 3 kilo sein.

Gruß


----------



## bonebreaker666 (12. Januar 2010)

@CSB: da hat bikeaddicted Recht, bei dem türkisen Teil handelt es sich um einen "Bullet Brothers Chain Tensioner", einen Ketten- bzw. Schaltwerkspanner. Er hält über die am SW befestigte Feder (die's in zwei unterschiedlichen Stärken gab) das SW ständig unter Spannung und verhindert somit ein übermäßiges schlagen und abspringen der Kette.

@bikeaddicted: um es vorweg zu nehmen - das Rad befindet sich LEIDER schon lange nicht mehr in meinem Besitz 
Ein passendes Inferno VR hatte ich nie, da mir vorne die Seitensteifigkeit zu gering war (hinten hatte ich den Flex recht gerne).
Eine schwarze Sattelstütze war später verbaut, ebenso wie bspw. eine türkise AC Components Gabelbrücke, das Bild zeigt schließlich den allerersten Aufbaustand nach dem Rahmenkauf.
Das Gewicht lag im Rennbetrieb (MIT Inferni TriSpoke hinten, aber 1,9er Faltreifen vo/hi) am Schluss bei etwa 10,2 kg.
Muss mal schauen, ob ich noch Bilder vom späteren/letzten Stand finde, werd ich dann einscannen bei Interresse.


----------



## bikeaddicted (12. Januar 2010)

bonebreaker666 schrieb:


> @CSB: da hat bikeaddicted Recht, bei dem türkisen Teil handelt es sich um einen "Bullet Brothers Chain Tensioner", einen Ketten- bzw. Schaltwerkspanner. Er hält über die am SW befestigte Feder (die's in zwei unterschiedlichen Stärken gab) das SW ständig unter Spannung und verhindert somit ein übermäßiges schlagen und abspringen der Kette.



yes



> @bikeaddicted: Das Gewicht lag im Rennbetrieb (MIT Inferni TriSpoke hinten, aber 1,9er Faltreifen vo/hi) am Schluss bei etwa 10,2 kg.


nicht schlecht das heißt, mit "normalem" HR so 9,5 bis 9,7 kg



> Muss mal schauen, ob ich noch Bilder vom späteren/letzten Stand finde, werd ich dann einscannen bei Interresse.


würden mich interessieren!

Gruß


----------



## jacky60314 (13. Januar 2010)

jetos15 schrieb:


> hat ja nicht wirklich viel mit dem von Kaprado zu tun.
> und : 2009 gabs keine Reba WC


 Optisch sind sich das von Kaprado und meins recht ähnlich.
Ich lege aber die Tage Pics nach


----------



## Knotter (15. Januar 2010)

Weiß jemand den Sattelstützendurchmesser der ´09 Rahmen ( Comp / TPR) hatten die alle den selben (31,6). Müsing-HP hilft grad nicht weiter.


----------



## Tyler1977 (15. Januar 2010)

Cool, ein Bullet Bros Spanner...
Hatte ich früher auch anfangs am Yeti.


----------



## jetos15 (15. Januar 2010)

servus,

also soweit ich weiß hatten bis 2010 alle mtbs 27,2 als durchmesser.


----------



## jacky60314 (26. Januar 2010)

So hier ist mal meins,nach einer ausfahrt im Schnee.
Ist ein total besch.........Handybild, bessere folgen 
Kaprado: Siehst du!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaprado (26. Januar 2010)

ich seh'

Die gleiche Bereifung kommt bei mir im Frühjahr auch noch drauf.


----------



## TheJohnny (26. Januar 2010)

Ist der (aktuelle) Müsing X-Lite Offroad (ab 1250 g laut Katalog) eigentlich aus Scandium oder Alu? Ich habe da schon Verschiedenes gelesen, und der Katalog gibt darüber keine Auskunft.


----------



## Berrrnd (26. Januar 2010)

ich würde zu 99% auf scandium tippen.

wobei scandium ja auch nur ein legierungselement ist.

Müsing Aluminium - was auch immer das sein mag


----------



## CSB (27. Januar 2010)

...ist "Scandium"


----------



## TheJohnny (27. Januar 2010)

Danke.
Und der Müsing Lite ist dann wohl aus Aluminium?


----------



## jetos15 (27. Januar 2010)

rischdisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skuller (8. Februar 2010)

Hey,
wo hast du Schnellspanner/Sattelklemme her? Genau solche will ich auch damit die zu meinen roten Naben passen. Total geiles Fahrrad hast du.


----------



## TheJohnny (8. Februar 2010)

To Hope or not to Hope...


----------



## Skuller (8. Februar 2010)

TheJohnny schrieb:


> To Hope or not to Hope...



Verstehe. Habe die gerade online gefunden. Danke!


----------



## hank_dd (14. Februar 2010)

@bonebreaker666 - jetzt seh ich das Rad mal  ist ja geil!
Nur den Infernos konnte ich noch nie etwas abgewinnen.


----------



## bonebreaker666 (17. Februar 2010)

Dat mit den Infernos ist halt wie immer Geschmackssache, ich find die bis heute gut 
Bin immer noch auf der Suche nach mehr alten Bildern von meinem Cazuela, gestern ist mir mal wieder eins in die Hände gefallen, eben extra für dich eingescannt:



Eine der letzten Aufbaustufen (Febr. 1997), für meine letzte Rennsaison...Gewicht lag damals incl. Inferno-HR bei 10,3kg...


----------



## jacky60314 (4. März 2010)

So hier mal meins in Besserer Quali.
Dafür steht es jetzt auf dem kopf...bekomme es aber auch nicht anders hin.


----------



## IGGY (4. März 2010)

Hier siehe Anhang!


----------



## TheJohnny (4. März 2010)

Ich denke, am Schloss könnte man noch was tun!


----------



## jacky60314 (4. März 2010)

IGGY schrieb:


> Hier siehe Anhang!



Ah Vielen Dank


----------



## jacky60314 (4. März 2010)

TheJohnny schrieb:


> Ich denke, am Schloss könnte man noch was tun!


Ich musste es kurz unbeaufsichtigt vor einer Apotheke abstellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (11. März 2010)

endlich ist's fertig!

bilder sind nicht so die erste sahne...

die besseren waren zu groß um sie hochzuladen

jetzt muss es aber endlich sein.

wollte euch vorher nicht den schweren, klobigen sattel zumuten












bin mal gespannt, was IHR dazu sagt

geplant sind übrigens:

XTR-kurbel mit octaramp gara
eggbeater ti/2ti- bzw. look carbon/ti-pedale
ec90 stütze
und xtr- bzw. 11-28 slx-kassette
kmc x9 hollowgold
iwann noch hope floatings
und SH M950 umwerfer oder DA
vielleicht auch 'ne andere sattelklemme
dann evtl. f119 ti und ec90 lenker o.ä.
und zu guter letzt noch eine runde ti-/aluschrauben
powercords???

damit sollten dann unter 9kg locker machbar sein...


----------



## klandestino (12. März 2010)

Es tut sich was 
Meine Meinung kennst Du ja! Die krasse Überhöhung des Sattels ist mir garnicht aufgefallen *g* Muss ja brutal aussehen, wenn Du angebraust kommst 

Die XTR Kurbel schaut bestimmt gut aus, dann ein paar kleine rote gimmicks. Mit der XT-Kurbel würden diese jedoch zuviel Farben ergeben..
Ansonsten fett.


----------



## bikeaddicted (12. März 2010)

die überhöhung it doch gar net so hart...


----------



## klandestino (12. März 2010)

Solange Du darauf gut fahren kannst!


----------



## IGGY (12. März 2010)

Hi
Schick 
Die KMC in gold würde ich nicht verbauen. Das sticht dann zu sehr ins Auge meiner Meinung nach! Die roten Schnellspanner würde ich auch noch gegen schwarze tauschen, da du ja sonst nichts rotes am Rad hast! Oder mehr rot verbauen 
Habe ich ja auch gemacht!
P.S.: Gerade gesehen! Warum hast du die Bremsleitung für vorne so komisch verlegt?


----------



## TheJohnny (12. März 2010)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> endlich ist's fertig!
> 
> [...]
> 
> ...



Wie wär's mit einer Liste der aktuellenTeile anstatt nur der geplanten Teile? 
Was ist das für eine Federgabel?
Woher bekommt man den Müsing X-Lite Offroad ohne Aufschrift?


----------



## bikeaddicted (12. März 2010)

TheJohnny schrieb:


> Wie wär's mit einer Liste der aktuellenTeile anstatt nur der geplanten Teile?
> Was ist das für eine Federgabel?
> Woher bekommt man den Müsing X-Lite Offroad ohne Aufschrift?



teileliste ist schon fertig

kommt gleich...

ist ne reba team mit weniger decors.

den rahmen gibt's nur gelabelt

musst du eben abkleben (wie auf'm bild), oder du lackierst drüber, was auch noch gemacht wird.

@IGGY: 

danke!

die KMC in gold würde ich nur nehmen, wegen der besseren schmutzabweisung und damit auch besseren schaltperformance, als bei der genickelten

und rote SSP's, 

weil: P6-logo rot, AC-logos rot, einstellrädchen der gabel rot, motion control-aufkleber, kolbendeckel der juicy ultimate und auch die belagseinstellungsschraube rot.

hier mal ein bild von der anderen seite:






sind zwar noch die aufkleber auf den felgen, schriftzüge auf'm rahmen und auf der stütze drauf,

dafür harmoniert hier, so finde ich, das rot miteinander.

mir gefällt das tune-rot einfach

wieso ist die bremsleitung komisch verlegt???

@klandestino: ja, mit dieser sattelstellung kann ich bestens fahren.

ah, da ist ja die teileliste...

Teileliste Müsing X Lite Offroad

Rahmen Müsing X Lite Offroad 52cm 1280,0
Rahmenzubehör Plastik Bremskabelhalter 1,0
Gabel Rock Shox Reba Team 1616,0
Remote Control Gabel Rock Shox Push Loc 0,0 (82,0g >nicht verbaut, da unnötig)
Steuersatz Ritchey WCS Press Fit 10mm 100,0
Steuersatzschutz, Neopren 2,0
Ahead-Kappe/ Tune Carbon 4,0
-Schraube Tune Titan 2,0
Spacer Ritchey Carbon 1#2,0/2#4,0
Vorbau Ritchey WCS 31.8mm 120mm/7°130,0
Lenker Ritchey WCS Flat 31.8mm 580mm/5°130,0
Griffe Ritchey WCS True Grips, 34,0, gekürzt 24,0
Sattelklemme Müsing 20,0
Sattelstütze Syntace P6 300,0
Tune Speedneedle "Standard" 97,0
Neopren-Dichtgummi Syntace Little Joe 5,0
Schnellspanner Tune AC 16/17 25,0/28,0
AC 130, ZTR Arch, DT SuperComp, Alunippel, Yellowtape, Ventil 724,0
AC 225, ZTR Arch, DT SuperComp, Alunippel, Yellowtape, Ventil 842,0
Presta auf Autoventiladapter 2#4,0
Vorderreifen Schwalbe Rocket Ron 2,25 417,0
Hinterreifen Schwalbe Rocket Ron 2,25 440,0
Innenlager Shimano Deore XT Hollowtech inkl. Kurbel
Kurbeln Shimano Deore XT 867,0
Kettenblätter Shimano Deore XT inkl. Kurbel
Kettenblattschrauben Shimano Deore XT inkl. Kurbel
Pedale Shimano Deore XT 350,0
Kassette Shimano Deore XT 11-34 299,0
Ritzelabschlussmutter Shimano Deore XT inkl. Kassette
Kette Shimano Deore XT 271,0+2,0
Schaltgriffe Sram Attack vorne 82,0
Schaltgriffe Sram Attack hinten 83,0
Schaltwerk Shimano XTR zur zeit noch 172,5 (166,0>mit oberem röllchen von >ALEX< und aluschraube, die beide noch nicht verbaut sind)
Umwerfer Shimano Deore XT 146,0
Schaltaußenhüllen Shimano SP-41 90,0
Schaltinnenzüge Jagwire Ripcord 2#14,0
Bremshebel vorne Avid Juicy Ultimate inkl. VBremse
Bremshebel hinten Avid Juicy Ultimate inkl. HBremse
Bremsscheibe vorne Avid G2 Clean Sweep 160mm 104,0
Bremsscheibe hinten Avid G2 Clean Sweep 160mm 104,0
Vorderbremse Avid Juicy Ultimate inkl. Adapter/aller Schrauben 243,0+7,0 (>Schrauben zur Discbefestigung)
Hinterbremse Avid Juicy Ultimate inkl. Adapter/aller Schrauben 260,0+7,0 (>Schrauben zur Discbefestigung)
Flaschenhalter Tune Wasserträger 9,0
Aluschrauben jetzt 4#1,0
Tacho SIGMA BC 2006 MHR DTS 33,0
Sender 16,0
Halterung 10,0
Magnet Carbonice schwarz 0,3g
Zubehör Kettenstrebenschutz Speedstuff 19,0
        Donuts, Jagwire-Rahmenschutz 6,0
        Fett, Luft 10,0
Tubeless Milch 110,0 (nach Ausdünsten weniger ~60,0)

jetzt 9537,8 g

nach dem ausdünsten 9487,8 g

(alle gewichte, außer stütze, lenker, vorbau, steuersatz, schaltaußenhüllen und sattelklemme selbst gewogen: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/22403)

die angaben der nicht gewogenen teile sind gallerien entnommen, bei denen diese teile auf der waage fotgrafiert wurden.>immer die großzügigeren werte wurden ausgewählt.

ach so! reifenschriftzüge werden auch noch geschwärzt.


----------



## bikeaddicted (12. März 2010)

klandestino schrieb:


> Es tut sich was
> Meine Meinung kennst Du ja! Die krasse Überhöhung des Sattels ist mir garnicht aufgefallen *g* Muss ja brutal aussehen, wenn Du angebraust kommst
> 
> Die XTR Kurbel schaut bestimmt gut aus, dann ein paar kleine rote gimmicks. Mit der XT-Kurbel würden diese jedoch zuviel Farben ergeben..
> Ansonsten fett.



danke!

ja, aussehen tut's betimmt einmalig.

und so, wie ich durch den wald pflüge...

rote gimmicks kommen keine mehr an's rad!

das wäre mir dann wirklich "zu bunt".

dann schon lieber schwarze SSP's, wie IGGY gesagt hat.

aber mit den geplanten parts wird das rad wieder anders aussehen.

hoffentlich kann ich mit dem SN auch längere fahrten unternehmen...

so, genug den thread mit worten vermüllt

jetzt bekommt meine gabel erst mal ihren service. hat sie sich nach ~5000km redlich verdient...


----------



## hank_dd (14. März 2010)

bonebreaker666 schrieb:


> Dat mit den Infernos ist halt wie immer Geschmackssache, ich find die bis heute gut
> Bin immer noch auf der Suche nach mehr alten Bildern von meinem Cazuela, gestern ist mir mal wieder eins in die Hände gefallen, eben extra für dich eingescannt:
> 
> 
> ...



Stimmt, wenn alle den gleichen Geschmack hätten, würden ja alle die alten Müsings fahren 
Danke für's Bild!
10,3kg ist ja mal 'ne Ansage, mit meinem Alamos bin bei ca. 10.0 aber ohne Federgabel.

Grüße
Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madmaxmatt (14. März 2010)

Servus!

Hier mal mein neuestes Bike. Habs eben für meine Freundin aufgebaut. Sie zieht jetzt erst nach Freiburg, und hier muss man einfach biken... Hoffe, es gefällt ihr! 

Ach ja, das interessanteste ist wohl der Preis: 800 EUR hat mich das ganze nur gekostet. Finde, dafür stehts recht sportlich da. 

Facts:
10,7kg
Müsing Offroad Lite Rahmen 
X.9 Schaltwerk
XT Umwerfer
X.0 Trigger
WCS Lenker
Avid Juicy 3.5 Bremsen
Mavic 717/XT LRS
SLX Kurbeln
Ritchey Logic Stütze (kommt allerschnellstens wieder weg... gefühlte 100kg!!)
Flite Sattel


Beste Grüße
Matze


----------



## IGGY (14. März 2010)

Schick


----------



## Taurus1 (17. März 2010)

@madmaxmatt

Irgendwie sieht das merkwürdig aus mit der Gabel: Dachte erst, die wäre verkehrt rum, weil Brücke hinten, aber Bremse ist links, also doch richtig rum?

Schlägt die Brücke nicht beim einfedern gegen den Rahmen?

Oder hab ich einfach 'nen Knick in der Optik??


----------



## bikehumanumest (17. März 2010)

meins grad im aktuellen setup für Schotterpistenrennen 8,1 trotz dem Sofa...



joe


----------



## Kaprado (17. März 2010)




----------



## madmaxmatt (17. März 2010)

@taurus: nein, das mit der gabel stimmt schon so 

hab ja nich die scheibenbremsaufnahme umschweissen können. das is alles so gedacht. 
(siehe multivan merida team, die fahren genau die gabel in dem setup)

wär ja schön peinlich, die gabel falsch herum zu montieren  

grüße aus FR
matze

PS: die trails sind abgetrocknet, es hat 15 grad, und ich hab die bikeklamotten noch an... harrrrr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikehumanumest (17. März 2010)

Kaprado schrieb:


>



ok...das sieht schon eher nach artgerechter Haltung oder besser gesagt Bewegung des "Offroad`s" aus...

meins ist schon am heulen...

joe


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. März 2010)

bikehumanumest schrieb:


> meins grad im aktuellen setup für Schotterpistenrennen 8,1 trotz dem Sofa...
> 
> 
> 
> joe



boar joe... der sattle ist aber net dein ernst?


----------



## DirkMX (19. März 2010)

@madmaxmatt: 42er Rahmen? Wie geht denn das mit dem Preis? Der Rahmen kostet doch schon über 400, oder?!
Die grüne Gabel ist schon echt übel...


----------



## madmaxmatt (19. März 2010)

@DirkMX: Das ist ein 44,5er aus dem Jahr 2009. Bei Ebay geht (ging?) der per Sofortkauf von nem Händler für 285 EUR raus, hab ihn dann aber direkt für nen Hunderter weniger bekommen. Neu, alles ganz problemlos.

Anfangs fand ich die grüne Gabel auch etwas naja... hab sie dann aber mit den Griffen kombiniert (Schraubgriffe mit grünen Schellen), das sah dann echt gut aus. Wiegt halt auch nur 1400g ... und war saugünstig, ich konnte einfach nicht nein sagen!

Grüße


----------



## DirkMX (19. März 2010)

Müßte schon ein 2010er Rahmen sein, die wurden wohl ab Mitte 2009 verkauft. Wegen der fehlenden Cantisockel hinten.


----------



## madmaxmatt (19. März 2010)

ok, danke... 2010, is ja noch besser. dachte es wäre ein 2009er, weil sich das design von dem auf der müsing seite unterscheidet.
aber mal ne andere frage: müsing hat so viele verschiedene farben im angebot. wisst ihr was das kostet, wenn man da ne andere farbe, zB pink, ordert?


----------



## ScottErda (19. März 2010)

Taurus1 schrieb:


> @madmaxmatt
> 
> Irgendwie sieht das merkwürdig aus mit der Gabel: Dachte erst, die wäre verkehrt rum, weil Brücke hinten, aber Bremse ist links, also doch richtig rum?
> 
> ...



Das ist bei jeder Manitou Gabel so!! Passt schon alles so. Keine Sorge!!


----------



## madmaxmatt (19. März 2010)

eben. sag ich doch


----------



## DirkMX (20. März 2010)

madmaxmatt schrieb:


> ...müsing hat so viele verschiedene farben im angebot. wisst ihr was das kostet, wenn man da ne andere farbe, zB pink, ordert?


 Unterschiedlich: Ich meine einfarbig RAL kostet 30 Euro Aufpreis, zweifarbig 70 Euro.


----------



## bikeaddicted (21. März 2010)

bikehumanumest schrieb:


> meins grad im aktuellen setup für Schotterpistenrennen 8,1 trotz dem Sofa...
> 
> 
> 
> joe



gefällt mir!

leicht und mit trotzdem soliden parts aufgebaut.

§chei$$ doch auf den sattel! hauptsache DU sitzt gut drauf

naja, mittlerweile fahre ich auch nen speedneedle...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikehumanumest (21. März 2010)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> gefällt mir!
> 
> leicht und mit trotzdem soliden parts aufgebaut.
> 
> ...



sooooooooooo schlecht ist der scottsattel gar nicht...zum Bäcker fahren reichts...und der neue Speedneedle ist schon in der Post... obwohl der eigentlich fürs Rennrad vorgesehen war...

dann sinds auch wieder sub 8 kilo... 

joe


----------



## jetos15 (23. März 2010)

hab mal ein paar neue bilder von meinem xlite gemacht:


----------



## IGGY (23. März 2010)

Ich finde es sehr schade, das der neue Rahmen nicht mehr die tollen Rohre des alten hat!


----------



## jetos15 (24. März 2010)

Die geringe Steifigkeit is der Grund. Deshalb sind alle Rohre dicker und der Rahmen is somit 50 Gramm schwerer geworden. Was se auch geändert ham is der Sattelrohr Durchmesser. Is jetzt für 31,6mm Stützen.
Finde das alles aber nicht unbedingt schlecht. Wirkt bulliger 
Hab meinen alten, leider gerissenen ,Rahmen ja noch überm Bett hängen


----------



## Taurus1 (27. März 2010)

Hallo,
hier mal mein paar Bilder von meinem Bike. Ist mein erster Eigenbau.

Wollte eigentlich mein altes 400-Rad aufrüsten, bin dann aber über diesen Rahmen "gestolpert". War sehr günstig, musste deshalb zu schlagen. Naja, neuer Rahmen, dann muß auch eine neue Gabel her. War ebenfalls ein Schnäppchen. Wollte keine reine Crosscountry-Gabel, sondern lieber auf Nummer sicher gehen mit der Stabilität. Deswegen die Tora 318.

OK, neuer Rahmen, neue Gabel, dann kann ich ja auch direkt ein Komplettes Rad neu aufbauen. Also auf ins Netz und Schnäppchen suchen.
Wie ihr sicher schon gemerkt habt, bin ich kein Leichtgewichtsfetischist, sondern das Preisleistungs-Verhältnis stand bei der weiteren Auswahl der Teile im Vordergrund.
Ich denke, es ist trotzdem ein ordentliches Rad geworden.

Auf den Bildern war die Gabel noch etwas hoch gedreht, hab sie jetzt runter gedreht auf 100mm, das Bike ist jetzt also vorne etwas tiefer.


----------



## madmaxmatt (27. März 2010)

@tarusi: da hatten wir ja dieselbe idee. schau mal ein paar einträge früher, da hab ich ein paar bilder von meinem weissen bike gepostet. habs für meine freundin aufgebaut, hab aber etwas mehr investiert (bzw. bin supergünstig an sehr schicke teile gekommen). hab für 8 blaue scheine 10,7kg auf der waage stehen, und das teil sieht einfach fies schnell aus, find ich .


----------



## Taurus1 (28. März 2010)

Ich wollte gerne unter 1000 Teuros bleiben, habe es aber nur fast geschaft.

Das Ergebnis meiner Shoppingtour:

Rahmen           : Müsing Offroad Lite
Gabel              : Tora 318 coil U-Turn, 85-130mm, remote lo, Druck- und Zugstufe verstellbar, weiß
Sattelstütze    : Ritchey Comp V2 31,6x400
Sattelklemme   : Amoebaparts 34,9mm, rot
Sattel            :Selle Italia NT1 Gel
Flaschenhalter : LifeLine Carbon Bottle Cage

Schaltung:	
Umwerfer       : XT FD-M771 DownSwing
Schaltwerk     : XT RD-M772 SGS Shadow
Schaltgriffe    : SLX Rapidfire SL-M 660

Lenkung/Vorbau:	
Lenker           : FSA XC 180 Flat 600mm, weiß
Vorbau          : Procraft 4 Bolt II Ahead White Series 120mm, weiß
Griffe            : Ritchey Pro Truegrip, weiß
Steuersatz     : Aerozine semi-integriert, weiß
Spacer          : Extasy, weiß

Antrieb:	
Kurbel           : SLX FC-M660 22-32-44 175mm
Pedal            : PD-M520, weiß
Kassette       : 9-fach 11-32

Bremse         : Bremsensatz v/h Shimano BRM-486 Disc

Räder:	
Radsatz        : XT (756)/Alex SX44 Disc
MTB-Reifen   : Schwalbe Noby Nic

Wie gesagt, Gewicht war nicht das Hauptziel, sondern Preisleistung. Hab noch nicht nachgewogen.


----------



## Taurus1 (29. März 2010)

Nachtrag: Hab nochmal nachgerechnet, reiner Materialpreis war rund 1000 Teuros. Mit Versandkosten und Fremdarbeiten (Steuersatz einpressen, Gabelschaft kürzen und ein paar Kleinigkeiten) rund 100 Euros mehr. Weil sich das ganze Projekt erst nach und nach entwickelt hat, wurden viele Sachen einzeln bestellt. Wenn das ganze etwas besser geplant gewesen wäre, hätte ich durch bessere Koordinierung der Bestellungen bei den verschiedenen Shops und Absprache mit dem neuen Schrauber meines Vertrauens 50-100 Euros sparen können.

So ist es trotzdem noch eine gute Ecke günstiger, als ein vergleichbar ausgestattes fertiges Müsing-Komplettrad. Und vor allen Dingen: Einzigartig!

Ich denke mal, als Erstlingswerk ganz gut geworden mit Raum für spätere Verbesserungen (z.B. leichtere Gabel, Sattel).


----------



## tigerprawn (30. März 2010)

Hallo!

Entschuldigung, mein Deutsch ist nicht so gut. Ich komme aus Schweden.

Ich verzuche jetzt ein ganz leicht XC bauen.
Dafür möchte Ich ein neues HT Rahmen kaufen, Müsing X-lite Offroad. Ich bin 1,80m mit Schrittlänge 84cm.

Soll Ich 17,5" oder 19" kaufen?

Danke,
Tigerprawn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (30. März 2010)

ich würde sagen 17,5zoll. mit langer stütze.

eigentlich bräuchtest du den 19er.

welche komponenten kommen denn noch so an's rad?


----------



## madmaxmatt (30. März 2010)

hejsan

ich würde sagen eher den 19 Zoll Rahmen. meine Freundin hat mit 1,76cm den 18" Müsing Offroad Lite... das geht zwar, sie könnte aber auch den 19" fahren. 

ihre Schrittlänge sind 79cm. Ich rate dir also zum 19" Rahmen. Sonst wird der Vorbau echt zu lange...

hejdo
matze


----------



## tigerprawn (30. März 2010)

Hallo nochmal oder Hejsan!

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antworten!  Ich werde wahrscheinlich die 19" kaufen. Glaube dass die 110mm Vorbau könne gut werden, oder..??

Kurze Beschreibung über Komponenten. Habe nicht mein vollständige Spezifikation hier. Wenn ich nach Hause komme kann ich es senden. Habe festgestellt und haben die meisten gekauft:
Rahmen: Musings X-Lite Offroad
Kurbel: XT
Kettenblätter: TA Specialites Chinook 28/42
Kette: X10SL
Kassette: Shimano Dura Ace 11-23 / 12-27
Umwerfe, Schaltwerke, ...: XTR
Vorbau, Lenker, Sattelstütze, Barends, ...: KCNC
Sattel: Selle Italia SLR XC Gel 
Griffe: Ritchey WCS
Laufräder: Hope Pro II / DT Rev / Sun EQ21
Steuersatz: Tune Bubu
Pedal: CB EB SL
Reifen: Conti RK SS 2,2

Folgende Liste ist was ich wahrscheinlich kaufen werden:
Bremsen: unbekannt -  Jetzt Juicy 3 - Hope Race X2 ist ein Kandidat
Gabel: unbekannt - Jetzt einer Pro XCR (Steif carbon) - Rock Shox SID ist ein Kandidat

Wird es gut?
Ich hoffe das es leicht genug werden...

Hej då!


----------



## bikeaddicted (30. März 2010)

tigerprawn schrieb:


> Hallo nochmal oder Hejsan!
> 
> Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antworten!  Ich werde wahrscheinlich die 19" kaufen. Glaube dass die 110mm Vorbau könne gut werden, oder..??
> 
> ...



jupp!

parts gefallen!

kcnc - naja...

gabel die alte SID?

bremsen lieber die XX

kette auch lieber die 9sl - mit der wirst du keine probleme haben.


----------



## tigerprawn (30. März 2010)

Verstehen die Resistenz gegen KCNC. Ich sage preiswert und leicht. 

Old SID oder vielleicht ein Magura Durin SL. Doch vielen Geld... Andere Vorschläge günstig aufgenommen werden. 

XX Bremsen scheint toll, aber es wird wahrscheinlich Race X2.

Wenn mein X10SL schnell gebrochen werden, nächsten mal werde Ich X9SL kaufe.


----------



## bikeaddicted (30. März 2010)

tigerprawn schrieb:


> Verstehen die Resistenz gegen KCNC. Ich sage preiswert und leicht.



...aber verlässlich?



> Old SID oder vielleicht ein Magura Durin SL. Doch vielen Geld... Andere Vorschläge günstig aufgenommen werden.



SID:

http://www.actionsports.de/product_info.php?refID=froogle&products_id=26633


http://www.actionsports.de/product_info.php?refID=froogle&products_id=15925

preis geht doch. durin sl kostet so 700 glocken 



> XX Bremsen scheint toll, aber es wird wahrscheinlich Race X2.



wenn es dir ausschließlich um das gewicht geht... bitte...



> Wenn mein X10SL schnell gebrochen werden, nächsten mal werde Ich X9SL kaufe.



die schaltperformance der 10er ist einfach nicht so toll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tigerprawn (30. März 2010)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> ...aber verlässlich?


Ich hoffe es..!! Manchmal nicht die Sattelstütze.. 



bikeaddicted schrieb:


> SID:
> 
> http://www.actionsports.de/product_info.php?refID=froogle&products_id=26633
> 
> ...



Sehr gut preis, danke! Manchmal 100 gram mehr und 300 euro weniger dann.  



bikeaddicted schrieb:


> wenn es dir ausschließlich um das gewicht geht... bitte...



Mein Eindruck ist nicht so schlimm, was Ich gelesen habe...aber du hast manchmal links mit Rezensionen..? Ich möchte mein LBS besuchen und hoffe dass sie Race X2 am ein Rad haben...



bikeaddicted schrieb:


> die schaltperformance der 10er ist einfach nicht so toll


Ersten mahl mit X10SL für mich, es scheint später


----------



## bikeaddicted (30. März 2010)

tigerprawn schrieb:


> Ich hoffe es..!! Manchmal nicht die Sattelstütze..



zum beispiel...

wenn du nicht zu schwer bist...




> Sehr gut preis, danke! Manchmal 100 gram mehr und 300 euro weniger dann.


die sind meistens nur gering schwerer, als die anderen... so 20 bis 50g höchstens 

wie meine reba...




> Mein Eindruck ist nicht so schlimm, was Ich gelesen habe...aber du hast manchmal links mit Rezensionen..? Ich möchte mein LBS besuchen und hoffe dass sie Race X2 am ein Rad haben...


zum beispiel das mtb-magazin. wenn bei denen ein getestetes produkt schlechter, als die note "sehr gut" ist, ist das kein besonders gutes produkt mehr. ist schwer, ein "gut" zu erreichen

http://www.testberichte.de/p/hope-tests/x2-race-160-mm-testbericht.html



> Ersten mahl mit X10SL für mich, es scheint später


meinst du damit, dass du die 10er erstmal fahren wirst, und sich dann zeigen wird, ob die kette was taugt?


----------



## tigerprawn (30. März 2010)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> zum beispiel...
> zum beispiel das mtb-magazin. wenn bei denen ein getestetes produkt schlechter, als die note "sehr gut" ist, ist das kein besonders gutes produkt mehr. ist schwer, ein "gut" zu erreichen
> 
> http://www.testberichte.de/p/hope-tests/x2-race-160-mm-testbericht.html


Ich verstehe, Ich habe bikeradar gelest. Manchmal möchte Ich meinen Wahl überarbeite.



> meinst du damit, dass du die 10er erstmal fahren wirst, und sich dann zeigen wird, ob die kette was taugt?


Mein Deutsch ist nicht so gut...enschuldigung.  Ich habe ein 9-Kassette mit X10SL Kette. Kein 10er...

Ich bestelle heute Abend ein X-lite Offroad 19" wenn keine 17,5" empfehlen...


----------



## madmaxmatt (30. März 2010)

hejsan

go for the 19", 17,5" is too small for you. 

was denkst du über die manitou R7 MRD? Wenn du nicht zu schwer bist, ist das sicher eine gute Gabel für dich. 1400g, 499 EUR ... 

whereabout in sweden are you from? i love sweden...


----------



## bikeaddicted (30. März 2010)

tigerprawn schrieb:


> Ich verstehe, Ich habe bikeradar gelest. Manchmal möchte Ich meinen Wahl überarbeite.



http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...sen/Sram-XX-Scheibenbremse-hinten::18014.html

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...msen/Sram-XX-Scheibenbremse-vorne::18015.html

zwar ~100 euro teurer, als diese,

http://www.r2-bike.com/HOPE-Race-X2-Scheibenbremse

hat aber mehr bremspower und sehr angenehme entfaltung und dosierung der bremskraft

wirst du mehr spaß haben, mit der xx.

und die xx wiegt kaum mehr, als die race X2



> Mein Deutsch ist nicht so gut...enschuldigung.


weis ich doch

kein prob!



> Ich habe ein 9-Kassette mit X10SL Kette. Kein 10er...
> 
> Ich bestelle heute Abend ein X-lite Offroad 19" wenn keine 17,5" empfehlen...


10er kette

bestell' den mal


----------



## jetos15 (30. März 2010)

jop, auf jeden fall 19". Bin 178cm grop und der Rahmeen passt mMn perfekt


----------



## tigerprawn (31. März 2010)

madmaxmatt schrieb:
			
		

> was denkst du über die manitou R7 MRD? Wenn du nicht zu schwer bist, ist das sicher eine gute Gabel für dich. 1400g, 499 EUR ...


Hmm...scheint eine gute Alternativ. Ich bin ganz schwer, 75kg. Manchmal starte Ich mit meine carbon Starrgabel und untersuche mehr... 



> whereabout in sweden are you from? i love sweden...


I am from southern Sweden, Skåne. So there is not that much forest or hills here unfortunately.
Where in Sweden have you been?

Ich habe ein 19" bestellt. Danke jetos15, madmaxmatt und bikeaddicted.


----------



## madmaxmatt (31. März 2010)

ive been to many places in sweden... mostly southern, smaland and dalsland. i loved it there, and i missed my mountainbike 

75kg should be good for the R7MRD. Its really light, and it's got a great performance!


----------



## bonebreaker666 (14. Mai 2010)

Beim aussortieren alter Dias bin ich gestern doch glatt noch über eins meines Cazuela's gestolpert, Stand Herbst 1997, Umbau zum "Spass"rad nach Ende meiner letzten aktiven Rennsaison:


----------



## hank_dd (14. Mai 2010)

Ich brauch dazu nix schreiben, oder 


nice!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bonebreaker666 (14. Mai 2010)

Hatte ich auch extra für dich eingescannt 



P.S.: Falls jemand genau solch einen Lenker (ROOX FPS) abzugeben hat, bitte melden!


----------



## beetle (17. Mai 2010)

Mal mein Neues.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/646132
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/646100


----------



## bikeaddicted (19. Mai 2010)

Guten Abend werte Müsing-Gemeinde!


Hier ist mein X-Lite Offroad mit neuer Kurbel, Kette und RaRa:








kleines Detail:

Schalträdchen by >ALEX<







 Wiegt jetzt 9248,8g. (mit komplettem Tacho)

LRer bzw. die Naben machen bisher keine Probs, bis auf den Fakt, dass man die SSP's ziemlich festhauen muss, um das Lagerspiel zu beseitigen...

Sonst bin ich aber ganz zufrieden.

Demnächst wird die Kurbel getunt (40 bis 50g sollten abgespeckt werden), die Bremsleitungen gekürzt und neue Bremsbeläge (Swisstop) bzw. neue Pelle hinten besorgt.


Bin gespannt, was Ihr zum jetzigen Stand meines Bikes sagt!


----------



## Kaprado (19. Mai 2010)

Detailfoto der Kurbel bitte und Gewicht.


----------



## bikeaddicted (19. Mai 2010)

ganz von vorne oder "profil"?


----------



## Kaprado (19. Mai 2010)

Nicht von vorn, mehr von der Seite.


----------



## bikeaddicted (19. Mai 2010)

bitt' schö:











gewicht sag' ich erst heute abend, wenn ein paar g gefallen sind 

sind 720g original.
706 mit shimano-plaste-hülse (innenlager)
und dann noch mal -~22g bei der kurbelschraube
controltech-KB's brächten noch mal 37g,
das abfräsen des großen blatts 20-30g

gewicht sollte zum schluss zwischen 647 und 664g liegen

(das rad dann komplett 9223,8g bis 9240,8g)


----------



## powxxl (28. Mai 2010)

habe einen mid-90s muesing mirar rahmen in 20 zoll, schwarz  zu verkaufen, bei interesse mit preisangabe hier melden.

happy trails


----------



## beetle (31. Mai 2010)

Weiß wer was maximal an Federweg auf einem Müsing Pro neuster Generation sinnvoll ist? Momentan habe ich 100mm. Meine Reba kann ich aber auch auf 120mm traveln. Ist halt die Frage ob das die Geometrie hergibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (31. Mai 2010)

ich würd' die 100mm lassen  

der geo zuliebe... (ist ja XC und nicht AM)


----------



## malicom (2. Juni 2010)

Mein Müsing X-Lite:

















30g fehlen noch (Müsing Flaschenhalter ist noch nicht gekommen) :





Gruß Martin


----------



## bikeaddicted (3. Juni 2010)

malicom schrieb:


> Mein Müsing X-Lite:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Boah!

Is des schey! 


Deins ist ja auch Mal richtig schön geworden!

Sehr, sehr stimmig aufgebaut! 


Mit 'nem LRS mit schwarzen Felgen, roten/schwarzen Naben, schwarzen Speichen und roten Nippeln wär's der Oberknüller (und warscheinlich auch noch leichter/stabiler)


Sehr schöne Kabelverlegung! 


(Puh... Deins ist ~100 schwerer, als meins Obwohl du 'ne leichte Gabel, Stüze, leichte Pedale (Eggis SL?) verbaut hast)


----------



## malicom (3. Juni 2010)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Boah!
> 
> Is des schey!
> 
> ...



Danke,

die Pedale sind Egg Beater SL in rot (wollte mal ausprobieren). LRS war mit Absicht so gewählt, da ich mit Speedcity seit 3 Jahren (und 20000km) sehr zufrieden bin und das mehr Gewicht stört mich nicht.

Gruß Martin


----------



## jetos15 (4. Juni 2010)

endlich noch jemand mit dem 2010er Xlite Offroad


----------



## bikeaddicted (4. Juni 2010)

mach mal bitte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (4. Juni 2010)

Black-Sepp schrieb:


>



hujujui!

gewicht? ahh... 9kg. jut!

das blau ist sooo allein 

geht bestimmt megamäßig ab...

was machst du mit dem lrs?

tricon, weil steifer?

(wieso postest du zweimal???)


----------



## bikeaddicted (4. Juni 2010)

Black-Sepp schrieb:


> Der LRS ist leider schon verkauft.



ach, schade...


----------



## jetos15 (6. Juni 2010)

sehr leckeres xlite - son fast schwarzes bike mit gabelakzent is immernoch das beste


----------



## bikeaddicted (6. Juni 2010)

Black-Sepp schrieb:


> Eine mattschwarze Sid wäre natürlich das Optimale, gibt es leider nicht.



...selber machen...


----------



## bikeaddicted (6. Juni 2010)

Black-Sepp schrieb:


> Hab ich schon darüber nachgedacht aber dann entfällt die Garantie.



ist natürlich nicht do toll...

...aber eigentlich funktioniert die SID doch tadellos, und auf verschleißteile, wie buchsen und dichtungen, gibt's sowieso keine garantie...


----------



## bikeaddicted (6. Juni 2010)

Black-Sepp schrieb:


> Ich werd sie mal ne Saison fahren und dann schau ich mal ob ich sie Pulvern lasse. Hab da einen guten Lackierer an der Hand,



ja, ist vernünftig!...

...die optik steht an 2. stelle

...einen fähigen lackierer zu haben ist natürlich praktisch.


----------



## bikeaddicted (14. Juni 2010)

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/16446 zum Beispiel

oder natürlich hier: http://www.google.de/products?q=dur...l=de&scoring=p&show=dd&sa=N&lnk=next&start=10

600mm sollten reichen... Aber komfortabler wird, denke ich, der 630er sein.


----------



## FlowinFlo (11. August 2010)

Hallo Müsing-Gemeinde!

Falls jemand den X-Lite Offroad-Rahmen fährt und noch auf der Suche nach einer leichten Sattelklemme ist, so habe ich hier eine originale (!) CharlieMike Carbonklemme mit Titanschraube passgenau für diesen Rahmen anzubieten (30,6mm, 6g). VHB 40 inkl. Versand.





Viele Grüße,
Flo


----------



## Dave.82 (21. September 2010)

Hallo, 

ich möchte mit einem Kumpel ein X-Lite Offroad zusammenbauen und bin etwas verwirrt was Sattelstützmaße und Sattelklemme angeht.

Was ich bisher rausgefunden habe war Sattelstütze 27,2 und laut letztem Post eine Klemme in 30,6mm.
Jetzt habe ich aber von Müsing folgende Reaktion bekommen:



> Sehr geehrter Herr XXX,
> vielen Dank für ihr Interesse an unseren Produkten.
> Das Müsing Offroad X-lite benötigt eine Sattelstütze mit einem Durchmesser von 31,6 mm.
> Die Schaltaugen für diesen Rahmen bekommen sie bei jeden Müsing Fachhändler.
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen


 
Jetzt bin ich komplett verwirrt.

Gruß Dave


----------



## DirkMX (21. September 2010)

Das haben die bestimmt verwechselt. Oder hast Du nach dem Schaltauge gefragt? Da war wohl einer noch nicht ganz wach oder kennt nicht den Unterschied zwischen Lite und X-Lite.
30,6er Klemme scheint wohl zu stimmen, siehe Post von FlowinFlo. Da wird dann aber kaum eine 31,6er Stütze reingehen.
Einfach noch mal genau nachfragen oder besser gleich einen Händler fragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (21. September 2010)

Hi Dave!


Die 30,6mm beziehen sich höchstwahrscheinlich auf den alten Rahmen, dessen Rohre alle etwas dünner sind, als die, des neuen.


Wollte mir für meinen alten Rahmen auch 'ne neue Klemme besorgen.

In 31,8.

Zum Glück hat mich ein Freund darauf hingewiesen, dass ich für den Rahmen 'ne 30,6er brauche.

30,8 müsste doch auch passen, nicht?

Der (Außen-) Durchmesser des Sitzrohres ist bei mir 30,2mm.


----------



## malicom (21. September 2010)

Hallo,

bei meinem X-Lite 2010 ist die Sattelstütze Ø31,6 und Sattelklemme Ø34,8 (Umwerfer Ø auch).
Habe vergessen: Rahmen 21 Zoll.

Gruß Martin




Dave.82 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich möchte mit einem Kumpel ein X-Lite Offroad zusammenbauen und bin etwas verwirrt was Sattelstützmaße und Sattelklemme angeht.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dave.82 (21. September 2010)

Danke für die Aufklärung!
Wusste gar nicht, dass es 2 Ausführungen des Rahmens gibt. Das erklärt dann auch die Antwort von Müsing.

Gruß Dave


----------



## bikeaddicted (21. September 2010)

Dave.82 schrieb:


> Danke für die Aufklärung!
> Gruß Dave




Bitteschön


----------



## DirkMX (21. September 2010)

War mir auch neu mit dem neuen Durchmesser, da paßt dann auch die Optik. Again what learned


----------



## bikeaddicted (21. September 2010)

Black-Sepp schrieb:


> Mach demnächst mal Bilder wenn alles fertig ist


...freu' mich drauf


----------



## Dave.82 (21. September 2010)

So jetzt bin ich zu Hause und habe meinen Rahmen hier liegen.
Ich habe einen 2010er in 19 Zoll bekommen und meine alte 31,6er Stütze passt. Der bestellte Umwerfer passt zum Glück auch, da der innere Adapterring entfernt werden konnte. Bleibt nur eine falsch bestellte Sattelstütze die bei ebay landet.

Gruß Dave


----------



## bikeaddicted (21. September 2010)

Dave.82 schrieb:


> ...meine alte 31,6er Stütze passt. Der bestellte Umwerfer passt zum Glück auch...
> Gruß Dave


is doch schick


----------



## TTerminator (5. Oktober 2010)

Kennt jemand das Müsing Offroad TPR Mod. 2010?

War erst am überlegen ob ich nen Cube Reaction Sl neu oder nen Radon ZR Race 8.0 aus 2010 nehme, dann viel mir dies aber auf..

Ausstattung:
GabelFox F 100 RLC weißBremseMagura Louise DiscBremshebelMagura Louise DiscSchaltungShimano XT 771SchalthebelShimano XT 770UmwerferShimano XT 771DekorOffroad TPRFelgenAmerican Classic MTB DiscReifenSchwalbe Rocket Ron 2,25 faltSpeichenAmerican Classic MTB DiscInnenlagerShimano XTKurbelsatzShimano XT 770 44 ZähneZahnkränzeShimano XT 770 11/32KetteShimano HG 93SattelFizik TundraSattelstützeRitchey WCSSattelklemmungSchnellspannerLenkerRitchey WCS DHVorbauRitchey WCSGriffeRitchey WCSSteuersatzAcros AI 03

Soll bei 10,4kg liegen, kann das sein?

Besten Dank
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DirkMX (5. Oktober 2010)

Gute Frage, der Katalog gibt das her:



> Highend für den Spitzensport, unser neues Modell Offroad
> TPR, mit konischem 1,5-11/8 Steuerrohr, welches ​
> dem Rad mehr Steifigkeit im Steuerkopfbereich verleihen.
> Der Offroad TPR Rahmen sorgt für Vortrieb, wie Racer
> ...


Gewichtsmäßig ist der TPR genauso schwer wie der Lite, die Ausstattung ähnelt meinem Lite, sprich dem Müsing Angebotsbike.
Die 10,4 kg sollten nur beim kleinsten Rahmen gehen.
Was soll´s denn kosten?​


----------



## TTerminator (6. Oktober 2010)

Hi, 
soll ca. 1100 kosten aber wurde mal für ne Testfahrt genutzt, also nicht ganz neu..

Was meinst du mit Angebotsbike ?
Welche Größe fährst du und was bringt das auf die Wage?

Kenne die Bremse auch nicht, ist die OK?

Beste Grüße
Thomas


----------



## DirkMX (6. Oktober 2010)

Hey, 1100 Euro ist ein ganz guter Preis! Da hab ich für unsere Beiden deutlich mehr bezahlt (meine Frau hat inzwischen ein 44er).

Die Bremse ist top, kannst Du überall nachlesen.
Müsing ist eigentlich eine Customize-Marke, also Rahmen aussuchen und Ausstattung zusammenstellen ergibt einen Endpreis.
Seit ca. 2008 gibt es aber eben auch dieses Offroad Lite in genannter Ausstattung ausschliesslich in weiss als Aktionssbike (2008 mit der F80 RLC für 1599,- und 2009/10 mit der F100 RLC für 1699,-), bei freier Zusammenstellung derselben Komponenten kommt man auf rund 2000 Euro.
Ich fahre das Offroad Lite in Rahmengröße 48cm (184cm groß, Schrittlänge 89cm). Gewicht ohne Pedale ca. 10,5 kg mit Schwalbe NobbyNic und RacingRalph. Die originalen Contis waren schwerer.
Beim Sattel kann man auch noch einfach abspecken.


----------



## TTerminator (6. Oktober 2010)

Hi, 
na super.. sind gleich groß und ich hab mich eig. aufs 52cm eingeschossen, kommst du mit dem 48cm gut zurecht?
Kann die nirgends mal fahren, kaufe sozusagen blind..
Zur Zeit fahre ich nen 20". 

Aber ansonsten hört sich das alles echt gut an. 

Beste Grüße
Thomas


----------



## DirkMX (6. Oktober 2010)

Der 48er paßt prima, rein rechnerisch wäre ein 50er richtig, also 20 Zoll. Aber da kaufe ich lieber etwas kleiner, ist ja kein Rennrad.

Du kannst doch das Rad probefahren vorher, oder?!


----------



## TTerminator (7. Oktober 2010)

Hi,
hab ne Schrittlänge von 94cm und mein jetztiges Bike ist vom Sattel wie Oberrohr fast gleich. 
Hoffe ich bekomms. Der Verkäufer ist schwer zu erreichen :-((

Melde mich wieder..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TTerminator (21. Oktober 2010)

Mein TPR ist am Montag gekommen und hab's heut die ersten Km ausgeführt. Muß sagen bin voll und ganz zufrieden!! 
Echt ein tolles Bike. 

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## DirkMX (22. Oktober 2010)

Bilder!!!


----------



## TTerminator (25. Oktober 2010)

Hier 2 Bilder..


----------



## DirkMX (27. Oktober 2010)

Sieht auf den ersten Blick genau wie ein Lite aus. Würde mich echt mal interessieren, ob und welche Unterschiede es gibt.

Auf jeden Fall top!


----------



## nikerider (24. November 2010)

Hallo Leute,

da ich diese Saison gezwungen bin auf BMC zu fahren und ich mir keine 2 Mountainbikes nebeneinander leisten kann muss ich mein geliebtes Müsing wohl oder übel leider verkaufen

Wer kein Interesst daran hat sollte jetzt trotzdem weiterlesen da ich für mein X-Lite Offroad noch ein paar selbst-CNC-gefräste Schaltaugen habe und ohne Rad ich nicht mehr viel damit anfangen kann außer diese auch zu verkaufen...

Im Angebot habe ich Titan und hochfestes Aluminium. Eins aus Titan fahre ich selbst an meinem Bike un hatte bis jetz auch noch keinerlei Probleme 




Falls jemand mehr Wissen will oder Bilder benötigt oder eins haben will, am besten ne e-mail an [email protected] da mein Postfach sogut wie voll ist und ich schon lang nicht mehr wirklich hier aktiv bin...

Lg Sven


----------



## amg 2 (24. November 2010)

ist BMC den sooo schlecht ?????


----------



## Wastegate (25. November 2010)

> auf BMC zu fahren


Du armer,armer...kannst einem echt leid tun.Ist schon ein hartes Los.

Also BMC fahren zu müssen....es gibt schlimmeres.
Zb Cube fahren zu "müssen".


----------



## nikerider (25. November 2010)

Hey, ich find es weder schlecht noch sonstwas...

Aber wenn nicht genug Kohle für 2 gleichzeitig da ist 
fällt es mir eben nicht leicht mein x-lite herzugeben,
so einfach ist das. Mir würde das Müsing reichen...

Hab gedacht hier gibts für sowas mehr verständnis, sorry
Achja nichts gegen Cube, mein Agree ist wunderbar


----------



## nikerider (18. Dezember 2010)

Wenn keiner Interesse hat muss ich sie wohl alle zusammen mit dem Rad verkaufen...

Lg Sven


----------



## Kesemo (26. Januar 2011)

Hey ihr dicken müsing-ler, mit welchem kampfgewicht schwingt ihr euch auf euer x-lite?
Ich hab 80kg, flext da der rahmen schon?

Ist schwer, darüber genaueres zu finden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (26. Januar 2011)

Kesemo schrieb:


> Hey ihr *dicken *müsing-ler, mit welchem kampfgewicht schwingt ihr euch auf euer x-lite?
> Ich hab 80kg, flext da der rahmen schon?
> 
> Ist schwer, darüber genaueres zu finden...



Obacht....! 


Endlich erfahre ich Dein Gewicht....




Vertikaler Flex: Nein

Horizontaler Flex: Ja

>>> Habe ich Dir ja schon beschrieben


----------



## Snail´s Matze (30. Januar 2011)

Hi Leute, ich denke hier bin ich richtig gelandet,

ich möchte mir einen neuen Rahmen holen, wie ihr euch denken könnt ein Müsing soll es werden.
Nun zu meiner Frage, welchen Rahmen würdet ihr mir empfhelen, den "TPR" oder den "X-Lite"?

Mir geht es dabei vorallem um Steifigkeit, da ich ich von meinen alten Rahmen bei diesen Punkt nicht so überzeugt war/bin. 

Zu mir, ich wiege 70kg und bin 1.71 groß.

Danke im vorraus.

mfg matze
*
*

*
*


----------



## Kesemo (30. Januar 2011)

was hast du denn für einen alten rahmen?


----------



## Snail´s Matze (30. Januar 2011)

drössiger H-SL, der Hauptgrund des Neukaufes ist aber, dass er jetzt zu klein geworden ist (17"), deshalb soll auch der nächste 19" groß sein


----------



## Hamburger Jung (30. Januar 2011)

Jemand einen Müsing Comp Offroad Aufbau zu zeigen?


----------



## kephren23 (1. Februar 2011)

Hamburger Jung schrieb:


> Jemand einen Müsing Comp Offroad Aufbau zu zeigen?



Hier ein Müsing Comp in schwarz.


----------



## Hamburger Jung (1. Februar 2011)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Hier ein Müsing Comp in schwarz.



Will nicht angezeigt werden


----------



## cessy08 (1. Februar 2011)

Hallo, 
kann mir jemand die Oberrohrlänge  (direkt und/oder horizontal) des 16,5" (40cm) von 2009 X-lite rausmessen. Leider ist der 2009 Katalog im www nicht mehr zu finden und ab 2010 ist die kleinste Größe scheinbar 42.

Danke.


----------



## kephren23 (2. Februar 2011)

So nochmal!

Ein Müsing Comp in schwarz!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hamburger Jung (3. Februar 2011)

16" ?


----------



## kephren23 (3. Februar 2011)

müsste eigentlich 17,5" sein. Auf jeden Fall 450mm Sattelrohr.


----------



## Hamburger Jung (5. Februar 2011)

Müsing Comp Off bestellt. Bin nun auch Müsingfahrer!


----------



## kephren23 (5. Februar 2011)

Na dann Glückwunsch! Ich werde auch bald einer sein. Der Rahmen macht echt Spaß zu fahren. Das schwarze gehört übrigens meiner Freundin. Welche Farbe wird es werden?


----------



## Hamburger Jung (5. Februar 2011)

Schwarz anodisiert. Also ist im Endeffekt schwarz, mit roter Cheatline und weissem Schriftzug 

Hoffe der Rahmen ist unter 1500gramm... Also mit Farbe


----------



## Hamburger Jung (12. Februar 2011)

So hab den Rahmen, sehr schönes Teil! Echt wunderschön, besonders die Decals und der Schwarzton. Super verarbeitet!

Eine Frage, an der Kettenstrebe ist wie ein länglicher Aufkleber mit lauter einsen angetackert. 1st Quality? Oder was kann ich darunter verstehen? Ist mir erst Zuhause aufgefallen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kesemo (12. Februar 2011)

1. Wie schwer/leicht bisdn du?
2. Flext der rahmen?


----------



## Hamburger Jung (12. Februar 2011)

Ich? Ganze 55kg, mit Camelbak, Notfallwerkzeug und Klamotten Helm, bis 63kg mehr nicht.

Rahmen flext? Ich sag es dir in den nächsten zwei Wochen... Steht bisher hier halb aufgebaut. Aber bei unter 70kg kann ich mir nur schwer vorstellen, dass irgendein Rahmen flext


----------



## kephren23 (13. Februar 2011)

Kesemo schrieb:


> 2. Flext der rahmen?



Habe noch nich so wirklich drauf geachtet aber das Pedalieren wirkt sehr direkt. Er ist sehr Stabil zu fahren und macht richtig Spaß!


----------



## onespeed (2. Mai 2011)

hallo, steh kurz vor ner müsing offfroad tpr kaufentscheidung... hat ihr ne ahnung ob es zwischen dem gepulverten und dem schwarz anodisierten rahmen einen gewichtsunterschied gibt? hab mal was von 200gr gehört, aber keinen schimmer ob das realistisch ist...
danke und gruß,
a


----------



## bikeaddicted (2. Mai 2011)

Der gepulverte Rahmen dürfte auf jeden Fall *deutlich* schwerer sein.


----------



## cookiedealer (5. Mai 2011)

So hier mal mein X-lite als alltags Rad und SSP...
wird aber vllt demnächst wieder mit Neuteilen auf Disc und Schaltung umgestellt^^


----------



## Kesemo (6. Mai 2011)

Fahr das rad lieber als alltagsbike weiter und bau dir mit einem für dich passenden, kleineren rahmen eins fürs hobby auf.


----------



## cookiedealer (6. Mai 2011)

Ne, ich mach da jetzt en 28" Crosser draus die Räder passen da wunderbar rein und das Rad passt mir, bin knapp 1,92 groß...^^
Außerdem hab ich schon en Cube in kleiner, wobei ich beim fahren aber Rückenschmerzen bekomm -.-"


----------



## Taurus1 (10. August 2012)

Ich war schon länger nicht mehr hier, aber dieses Jahr hat sich bei meinem Müsing Offroad Lite einiges getan:
Im Frühling musste die schwere Rockshox Tora einer 2011er Sid weichen.
Ein neuer weißer Sattel Fizik Flite 316Ti.
Vor kurzem dann noch neuer Lenker Ritchey WCS LowRizer und neuer Vorbau Ritchey WCS 4Axis 110mm.

Hab mal ein paar Fotos mit hochgeladen, mit "richtigen" Rädern, und mit meinem Straßensatz (Conti 1,6er Slick auf Fulcrum RedMetal5).

Hab das Rad vor den Fotos nicht gewaschen, aber es ist ja ein Mountainbike, das darf auch mal dreckig sein.


----------



## mynoxin (28. August 2012)

Müsing Lady Bike.
Selbstaufbau 2012. Würde ganz gern mal wissen, welche Parts ihr anders genommen hättet, warum und welche. Vielleicht ne andere Zusammenstellung? 
Ursprünglich sollten rote Laufräder mit weißen Speichen rein. Das hat aber alles Budgetmäßig nicht geklappt, daher nun monochrom 
Was sagt ihr sonst so dazu?

Das Bike war ein Geschenk für meine "Maus", wie das Logo am Steuerrohr zeigt  Sie ist sehr klein und leicht. Grüße und Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (28. August 2012)

mynoxin schrieb:


> Müsing Lady Bike.
> Selbstaufbau 2012. Würde ganz gern mal wissen, welche Parts ihr anders genommen hättet, warum und welche. Vielleicht ne andere Zusammenstellung?
> Ursprünglich sollten rote Laufräder mit weißen Speichen rein. Das hat aber alles Budgetmäßig nicht geklappt, daher nun monochrom
> Was sagt ihr sonst so dazu?
> ...




is nen solider aufbau, nur die reifen gefallen mir nich. jeder hat seine vorlieben bei teilen, is ja auch immer ne frage des geldes.



dabei merk ich grad das ich meins und das meiner freundin hier gar nich gepostet hab, dann für die die beiden noch nich kennen.






muss aber auch dazu sagen das ich nich ganz so glücklich mit Müsing bin


----------



## mynoxin (28. August 2012)

Nur der Rahmen ist müsing, den Rest selber gekauft und ranfeschraubt  was die Reifen betrifft... Ich auch nicht. Da sie aber zierlich ist, wollt ich nich auf 2.3", das sähe glaub ich aus wie ein Panzer. Probieren kann man es natürlich mal. Ohne Reflektor versteht sich. Den habe ich gewählt, da sie auch in der Stadt unterwegs ist.


mfg mynoxin


----------



## kephren23 (28. August 2012)

mynoxin schrieb:


> Nur der Rahmen ist müsing, den Rest selber gekauft und ranfeschraubt  was die Reifen betrifft... Ich auch nicht. Da sie aber zierlich ist, wollt ich nich auf 2.3", das sähe glaub ich aus wie ein Panzer. Probieren kann man es natürlich mal. Ohne Reflektor versteht sich. Den habe ich gewählt, da sie auch in der Stadt unterwegs ist.
> 
> 
> mfg mynoxin



sind smart sam seh ich grad, is nen cooler reifen, aber was is das fürn weisser streifen? der stört irgendwie ansosnten gehn die ja und 2,1 reichen auch.

ich meinte auch speziell die rahmen, denn müsing is ein rahmenhersteller!
und damit bin ich leider schon mehrere male sehr unglücklich gewesen.


----------



## mynoxin (29. August 2012)

Ah ok. Weil sie ja auch kompletträder verkaufen, daher... Bisher ist sie zufrieden. Der Streifen is nen Reflektor. Lt StVO erlaubt und ersetzt speichenreflektoren.


mfg mynoxin


----------



## Taurus1 (29. August 2012)

kephren23 schrieb:


> ich meinte auch speziell die rahmen, denn müsing is ein rahmenhersteller!
> und damit bin ich leider schon mehrere male sehr unglücklich gewesen.


 
Wieso, und warum gleich mehrere Male unglücklich?

Ich habe auch ein Selbstaufbau mit dem Offroad Lite, und ich bin mit dem Rahmen sehr zufrieden. Leichterer Rahmen geht für den Preis nicht, stabil ist er auch, und mit der Geo bin ich auch zufrieden.


----------



## kephren23 (29. August 2012)

Taurus1 schrieb:


> Wieso, und warum gleich mehrere Male unglücklich?
> 
> Ich habe auch ein Selbstaufbau mit dem Offroad Lite, und ich bin mit dem Rahmen sehr zufrieden. Leichterer Rahmen geht für den Preis nicht, stabil ist er auch, und mit der Geo bin ich auch zufrieden.



3 rahmenbrüche beim offroad comp, jetzt haben wir den offroad light und den neuen comp und bisher hält alles, allerdings sind die beiden neuen auch noch kein jahr alt, was die vorigen auch nicht wurden.
dazu kommt das die farbe weiss an manche stellen etwas unsauber lackiert ist worüber ich aber bei dem preis hinweg sehen kann.

die rahmen wurden zwar jedesmal getauscht was aber nur beim zweiten mal wirklich reibungslos verlief und wir ein besseres Produkt bekommen haben.


----------



## trebbys (2. Januar 2013)

hi na doch ich fahre ein Müsing Alamos aber ich spiele mit dem Gedanken den Rahmen zu verkaufen


----------



## trebbys (3. Januar 2013)

hat jemand von euch Interesse an eine Müsing Alamos Rahmen BJ 1996 ?????


----------



## Metell (11. März 2013)

hallo


ich baue gerade ein Offroad Sport auf

nun suche ich ein flach bauendes Lenkkopflager 
kann mir jemand was besonderes empfehlen ?

es handelt sich hier ja um ein Semi integriertes Lager
hier gibt es ja verschiedene Größen ( unterer Durchmesser , oberer Durchmesser )

da der Rahmen gerade nicht bei mir steht wäre es nett, wenn jemand die 
Masse für den 1 1/8 Steuerkopf parat hat , damit ich ihn dann eventuell bestellen kann

vielen Dank im Voraus

Metell


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (11. März 2013)

Zs44/28.6 | zs44/28.6


----------



## Metell (11. März 2013)

wow

verdammt schnell

vielen Dank

Metell


----------



## alb (27. April 2013)

Hey!
Hier mal eines in Jägermeister-orange. Das Bike wiegt mit der recht schweren Gabel 10,5kg und erfüllt den vorgesehenen Zweck sehr gut.


----------



## Shrpy (15. Juni 2014)

bikehumanumest schrieb:


> meins grad im aktuellen setup für Schotterpistenrennen 8,1 trotz dem Sofa...
> 
> 
> 
> joe



Könnt ihr mir ein paar Vorschläge für Starrgabeln (Alu/Carbon) machen. Die Cicill Corso an Joes Rad finde ich ja schon sehr sexy, aber zu der findet man kaum Informationen. Also müssen Alternativen her.


----------



## turchanin (12. April 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

Habe gerade diesen Müsing Thread entdeckt und bräuchte mal ein paar Tipps.
Ich baue gerade einen Offroad Sport Damen auf. Es handelt sich um einen Trapezrahmen in 17 Zoll, also nicht mit Lady verwechseln. Das Rad soll für meine Frau als Stadtrad dienen. es wird viel Wert auf den tiefen Einstieg und komfortable aufrechte Sitzposition gelegt. Da alle Trekkingräder oder Fitnessräder die wir gesehen haben mit 28 Zoll und RH um die 46cm für die Körpergröße von 162cm zu groß waren, möchte ich eine Art Trekkingrad mit Schutzblech, Licht und Gepäckträger aufbauen, mit 26er LRS natürlich. Dabei will ich auf Federgabel verzichten und schaue in die Richtung Kinesis Maxlight 450 oder 425. Dabei wird in einigen Shops die Einbauhöhe der Gabel von 465mm empfohlen! Bei 80 bis 100mm Federweg. Ich frage mich ob die 425mm wirklich passt und die Geometrie nicht völlig kaputt macht. Steuerwinkel ist mit 70.5 grad angegeben, ich nehme an bei 100mm Gabel, wenn ich jetzt SAG berücksichtige komme ich rechnerisch auf 71.5grad. Und bei 80mm also auf 72-72.5 grad.
Gibt es bei ähnlichen Rahmen Erfahrungswerte ob es so fahrbar wäre? Also Oberrohr wird tiefer, Trettlager ebenso,  Schutzblech ist auch besser zu montieren, aber ist der Lenkwinkel dann wirklich OK ist?
Ich wäre für die Tipps sehr dankbar.


----------



## lupus_bhg (7. August 2015)

Ordentlich angestaubt der Thread hier 
Bin seit Kurzem auch Besitzer eines Müsing, weil ich ein starres Zweit-MTB mit antiquiertem Laufraddurchmesser wollte.









Ist ein Müsing Offroad Comp mit Pace RC31 und einem Mix aus Shimano SLX, XTR, Zee und Hone.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bugfix (9. August 2015)

Ich baue mein HT auch gerade um einen Müsing Rahmen neu auf. Habe mich leider direkt in die Optik verliebt, ansonsten hätte ich in was mit größeren Laufrädern investiert. Wird garniert mit meinen vorhandenen Race Face Turbine Teilen, wobei ich noch nicht weiß, ob ich da auch in eine Kurbel investiere. Meine aktuelle Planung sieht eher eine komplette XT 1x11 Gruppe inklusive der Shimano Kurbel vor. Leider bin ich jetzt erstmal eine Woche im Urlaub, danach werden schonmal die Lager eingepresst und dann geht's ab 









Der verjüngte Teil an der Sattelstütze wo die Sattelklemme hinkommt ist ein wenig .. hoch. Habs noch nicht ganz nachgemessen, aber vielleicht 2-3 mm zu viel. Klebestreifen rum und absägen? Hab noch nie Carbon gekürzt, der Gedanke kommt mir eigentlich ein wenig gefährlich vor.


----------



## alb (9. August 2015)

Hey!
Sehr schöner Rahmen! Was lässt dich zu der Annahme kommen, dass der Teil des Rahmens zu hoch ist?


----------



## bugfix (10. August 2015)

Weil da dieser kleine “Spalt“ unterhalb der Sattelklemme ist


----------



## zett78 (10. August 2015)

Tune Schraubwürger nehmen und es passt.


----------



## bugfix (10. August 2015)

Klasse Idee, das sieht aus, als ob es passen könnte. Danke!


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (20. August 2015)

Gerne stelle ich auch mal meinen Kilometerfresser von Müsing Twenty Nine Comp vor.

Ist nichts superbesonderes, eben eins vond er Müsing-Stange. Schaltung von XT über SLX und Deore alles dabei. Laufräder von Mavic, eben kein aufregendes Konzept, aber durchaus stabil, hat schon viele wilde und rabiate Touren mitgemacht.

Ist eben auch nur mein Rad für viele KM Touren, für den Geländeteil hab ich da noch son 26" Zöller Fully-Nerve-Custombau, dazu aber woanders mehr.









Und nochmal umfunktioniert als Kleiderständer:


----------



## bugfix (20. August 2015)

Kam das standardmäßig mit diesem Spacertürmchen?

An meinem demnächst-Schmuckstück hab ich heute mal eine Trockenprobe mit ein paar Teilen gemacht. Antrieb kommt ja erst demnächst irgendwann, wenn die 2016er XT entsprechend verfügbar ist.






Gefällt mir soweit ganz gut


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (20. August 2015)

Nope mein Fahrradklempner hat die so verbaut, komme da mit meinen 190cm auch einfach besser hin!


----------



## nikerider (16. Juni 2016)

Servus Leute, ich hab mein Müsing x-lite offroad leider zerstört und habe jetzt noch mindestens 4-5 Ersatzschaltaugen die ich mir mal selbst gefräst habe plus das orginal rumfahren. Wäre schade wenn es in der Garage verstaubt. Fährt den noch jmd, hätte jmd Interesse?

Ich hab noch ein orginales, ein paar auf Titan und ein paar aus Alu. Hier n Bild von dem Titan dass ich montiert hatte.


----------



## nikerider (25. Juni 2016)

Alles klar, dann kommen sie halt in den Spänenkübel oder werden Zweckentfremdet...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jomaxi (28. März 2021)

Hallo! 

Kann mir jmd vlt. sagen, ob zwischen dem Müsing Offroad Sport und Lite ein Unterschied in der Geo vorliegt?









						Müsing Offroad Sport Mountainbike Rahmen 54 cm Alu schwarz  26" Disc IS NR103  | eBay
					

Finden Sie Top-Angebote für Müsing Offroad Sport Mountainbike Rahmen 54 cm Alu schwarz  26" Disc IS NR103 bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de
				












						Müsing Offroad Lite Mountainbike Rahmen 52 cm Alu black 26" Disc + V-Brake NR110  | eBay
					

Finden Sie Top-Angebote für Müsing Offroad Lite Mountainbike Rahmen 52 cm Alu black 26" Disc + V-Brake NR110 bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de
				




Ich suche einen Rahmen der etwas abfahrtsorientierter ist, als mein bisheriger. Von daher würde mich interessieren, ob ein Rahmen ein kürzeres Sattelrohr oder kleineren Lenkwinkel hat. 
Hier mein Vorhaben: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/suche-modernen-xl-rahmen-fuer-26-zoll-vbrake.939413/#post-17321237

Danke


----------



## dsquared0815 (28. März 2021)

Jomaxi schrieb:


> Kann mir jmd vlt. sagen, ob zwischen dem Müsing Offroad Sport und Lite ein Unterschied in der Geo vorliegt?


Nicht nur Links posten, sondern vielleicht auch mal lesen.

Bitte.


----------



## Jomaxi (28. März 2021)

Sorry, vlt. war ich zu ungenau. Ich habe natürlich den Inhalt der Links gelesen. Leider wird da nur unvollständig Info angegeben.

Ich frage mich konkret, ob der *Lenkwinkel und die Kettenstreben* sich unterscheiden und so eine andere Geometrie zu erwarten ist. Es sieht auf den Bilder auch so aus, als ob beim Lite das Unterrohr länger ist und deswegen das Steuerrohr höher kommt. Das würde mich auch interessieren, da ich mir ein höheres Steuerrohr zwecks Überhöhung komfortable und günstig für die Abfahrt vorstelle.
Auch frage ich mich mittlerweile, ob der schwerere Rahmen (Offroad Sport) auch der stabiler ist?

Danke


----------

